# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] رجال اللامستحيل: أبطال نصر أكتوبر الفائز بذهبية حورس 2009

## nefer

نجحت مصر، قبل 35 عاما، فى تحقيقالمفاجأة، على جميع المستويات، لتحقق الانتصار فى معركة التحرير، التى جاءت يوم السادس من أكتوبر، العاشر من رمضان، وكان التعانق بين اندلاع الحرب فى أكتوبر 73 مع شهر رمضان على مدى 6 سنوات و4 شهور، كانت أطول أيام مصر منذ العدوان الإسرائيلى، وحتى لحظة بدء المعركة، ظهر يوم السادس من أكتوبر 1973. ولم تكن المفاجأة فى الخداع الاستراتيجى قبل الحرب فقط ولكن كانت المفاجأة على مستوى الجندى المصرى مفكرا عسكريا، وقائدا للوحدات المقاتلة وضابطا  بين جنوده، وجنديا يقتحم الأهوال ولا يرتدى سوى ملابسه، أيضا كانت المفاجأة فى استخدام الأسلحة والمعدات، لتحقيق الأهداف النهائية فى المعركة، وهى حماية الجندى المصرى أثناء اقتحام القناة، وخط بارليف، وتمركزه على الضفة الشرقية للقناة، فى 6 ساعات فقط، ليفاجأ الجميع بوجود أكثر من 80 ألف جندى شرق القناة.

      كانت الحرب جزءاً من الصراع العربي الإسرائيلي، هذا الصراع الذي تضمن العديد من الحروب منذ عام 1948م. في حرب 1967، احتلت إسرائيل مرتفعات الجولان في سوريا في الشمال والضفة الغربية لنهر الأردن ومدينة القدس وشبه جزيرة سيناء المصرية في الجنوب، ووصلت إلى الضفة الشرقية لقناة السويس.

      أمضت إسرائيل السنوات الست التي تلت حرب يونيو في تحصين مراكزها في الجولان وسيناء، وأنفقت مبالغ ضخمة لدعم سلسلة من التحصينات على مواقعها في قناة السويس، فيما عرف بخط بارليف.

بعد وفاة الرئيس المصري جمال عبد الناصر في سبتمبر 1970م، تولى الحكم الرئيس أنور السادات، أدى رفض إسرائيل لمبادرة روجرز في 1970م والامتناع عن تنفيذ قرار مجلس الأمن رقم 242 إلى لجوء أنور السادات إلى الحرب لاسترداد الأرض التي خسرها العرب في حرب 1967. كانت الخطة ترمي الاعتماد علي جهاز المخابرات لعامة المصرية والمخابرات السورية في التخطيط للحرب وخداع أجهزة الأمن والاستخبارات الإسرائيلية الأمريكية ومفاجأة إسرائيل بهجوم من كلا الجبهتين المصرية والسورية.
       هدفت مصر وسورية إلى استرداد الأرض التي احتلتها إسرائيل بالقوة، بهجوم موحد مفاجئ، في يوم 6 أكتوبر الذي وافق عيد الغفران اليهودي، هاجمت القوات السورية تحصينات القوات الإسرائيلية في مرتفعات الجولان، بينما هاجمت القوات المصرية تحصينات إسرائيل بطول قناة السويس وفي عمق شبه جزيرة سيناء.

 أصدر الرئيس الراحل محمد أنور السادات في الخامس من أكتوبر 1973 التاسع من رمضان بصفته رئيسا للجمهورية وقائدا أعلى للقوات المسلحة توجيها إستراتيجيا الى الفريق أول أحمد إسماعيل وزير الحربية والقائد العام للقوات المسلحة وكان نصه

توجيه إستراتيجي من رئيس الجمهورية
والقائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحه
الى الفريق أول/ أحمد إسماعيل علي
وزير الحربية والقائد العام للقوات المسلحة

بناء على التوجيه السياسي والعسكري الصادر لكم مني في أول أكتوبر 1973 وبناء على الظروف المحيطه بالموقف السياسي والإستراتيجي:

قررت تكليف القوات المسلحه بتنفيذ المهام الإستراتيجية الآتية:

إزالة الجمود العسكري الحالي بكسر وقف إطلاق النار إعتبارا من يوم 6 أكتوبر 1973.

تكبيد العدو أكبر خسائر ممكنة في الأفراد والأسلحة والمعدات.

العمل على تحرير الأرض المحتلة على مراحل متتالية حسب نمو وتطور إمكانيات وقدرات القوات المسلحة.

تنفيذ هذه المهام بواسطة القوات المسلحة المصرية منفردة أو بالتعاون مع القوات المسلحة السورية.


أنور السادات 
رئيس الجمهورية
9 رمضان 1393 هـ 
5 أكتوبر 1973 م.‏ 

افتتحت مصر حرب 1973 بضربة جوية تشكلت من نحو 222 طائرة مقاتلة عبرت قناة السويس وخط الكشف الراداري للجيش الإسرائيلي مجتمعة في وقت واحد في تمام الساعة الثانية بعد الظهر على ارتفاع منخفض للغاية..
وقد استهدفت محطات الشوشرة والإعاقة في أم خشيب وأم مرجم ومطار المليز ومطارات أخرى ومحطات الرادار وبطاريات الدفاع الجوي وتجمعات الأفراد والمدرعات والدبابات والمدفعية والنقاط الحصينة في خط بارليف ومصاف البترول ومخازن الذخيرة..
ولقد كانت عبارة عن ضربتين متتاليتين قدر الخبراء الروس نجاح الأولى بنحو 30% و خسائرها بنحو 40% ونظرا للنجاح الهائل للضربة الأولى والبالغ نحو 95% وبخسائر نحو 2.5% تم إلغاء الضربة الثانية.. 

     وكان الطيارون المصريون يفجرون طائراتهم في الأهداف الهامة والمستعصية لضمان تدميرها ومنهم على سبيل المثال محمد صبحي الشيخ وطلال سعدالله وعاطف السادات شقيق الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات وغيرهم.


      نجحت مصر وسورية في تحقيق نصر لهما، إذ تم اختراق خط بارليف "الحصين"، خلال ست ساعات فقط من بداية المعركة وأوقعت القوات المصرية خسائر كبيرة في القوة الجوية الإسرائيلية، ومنعت القوات الإسرائيلية من استخدام أنابيب النابالم بخطة مدهشة كما حطمت أسطورة الجيش الإسرائيلي الذي لا يقهر، في مرتفعات الجولان وسيناء، وأجبرت إسرائيل على التخلي عن العديد من أهدافها مع سورية ومصر، كما تم استرداد قناة السويس وجزء من سيناء في مصر، ومدينة القنيطرة في سورية..

بعدماقام أنور السادات بالتصديق علي الخطة في يوم اول اكتوبر الخامس من رمضانوذلك وسط اجتماعا استمر 10 ساعات للرئيس مع حوالي 20 ضابطا من قياداتالقوات المسلحة وصدق علي الخطة بتاريخ 10 رمضان ، وبدأت الحرب ، يجب عليناأن نُعرف الأجيال التى لم تعايش حرب أكتوبر بالقادة الذين صنعوا النصر فيالمعارك الميدانية.
-
بطل الحرب و السلام الرئيس الشهيد

 _محمد أنور السادات_
 
 القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة و صاحب قرار حرب إستعادة الكرامة الفريق أول / احمد إسماعيل على   وزير الحربية والقائد العام للقوات المسلحة

لواء/ سعد الشاذلى  رئيس الأركان

لواء / محمد عبد الغنى الجمسى رئيس هيئة العمليات 

 لواء / محمد على فهمى  قائد قوات الدفاع الجوى 

لواء بحرى / فؤاد أبو ذكرى قائد القوات البحرية

لواء طيار / محمد حسنى مبارك قائد القوات الجوية

 لواء / عبد المنعم واصل  قائد الجيش الثالث الميدانى

لواء / سعد مأمون  قائد الجيش الثانى الميدانى

 لواء / محمد سعيد الماحى مدير سلاح المدفعية

لواء / كمال حسن على مدير سلاح المدرعات

لواء مهندس / جمال محمد على مدير سلاح قائد مدفعية الجيش المهندسين 

 لواء /  نوال سعيد
رئيس هيئة الإمداد والتموين

 لواء / تيسير العقاد رئيس أركان الجيش الثانى

 لواء / مصطفى شاهين رئيس أركان الجيش الثالث

 
عميد / محمد عبد الحليم  أبو غزالة قائد مدفعية الجيش الثانى

 عميد / منير شاش قائد مدفعية الجيش الثالث

 عميد / نبيل شكرى قائد قوات الصاعقة

عميد / محمود عبد الله قائد قوات المظلات

عميد / احمد بدوى قائد الفرقة 7 مشاة 

عميد / يوسف عفيفى قائد الفرقة 19 مشاه

عميد / محمد أبو الفتوح محرم قائد الفرقة 6 مشاه ميكانيكى

عميد / عبد رب النبى حافظ قائد الفرقة 16 مشاة

عميد / حسن أبو سعدة قائد الفرقة 2 مشاه

 عميد / محمد نجاتى فرحات قائد الفرقة 3 مشاه

 عميد / محمد أبو الفتوح محرم قائد الفرقة 6 مشاه ميكانيكى

 عميد / أحمد بدوى قائد الفرقة 7 مشاه

 
عميد / فؤاد عزيز غالى قائد الفرقة 18 مشاه ميكانيكى

 عميد / يوسف عفيفى قائد الفرقة 19 مشاه ميكانيكى

 عميد / محمد عبد العزيز قابيل قائد الفرقة 4 المدرعة

 عميد / إبراهيم العرابى  قائد الفرقة 21 مدرعة

عميد / احمد عبود الزمر قائد الفرقة 23 مشاه ميكانيكى

 عقيد / السيد محمد توفيق أبو شادي (استشهد)  عقيد / سيد صالح 
قائد اللواء الأول المدرع

 عقيد/ صلاح زكي
قائد اللواء الأول المشاة الآلي

 عقيد / أنور خيري
قائد اللواء الثاني المدرع

 عقيد / محمد الفاتح كريم
قائد اللواء الثاني المشاة الآلي

 عقيد / نور عبدالعزيز (استشهد)
قائد اللواء الثالث المدرع

عقيد / شفيق متري سيدراك (استشهد) قائد اللواء الثالث المشاة الآلي

 عقيد / أحمد المصري قائد اللواء الرابع المشاة

 عقيد / محمود المهدي
قائد اللواء السادس المشاة الآلي

 عقيد / فوزي محسن
قائد اللواء السابع المشاة

 عميد / فؤاد صالح زكي
قائد اللواء الثامن المشاة

 عقيد/ جمال تلمي
قائد اللواء 9 مهندسين 

 عقيد / فاروق الصياد
قائد اللواء 11 المشاة الآلي

 عقيد / عادل سليمان
قائد اللواء 12 المشاة

 عقيد / عثمان كامل
قائد اللواء 14 المدرع

 عقيد / تحسين شنن
قائد اللواء 15 المدرع المستقل

 عقيد / عبدالحميد عبدالسميع
قائد اللواء 16 المشاة

 عقيد / طلعت مسلم
قائد اللواء 18 المشاة الآلي

 عقيد / مصطفى حسن (استشهد)
قائد اللواء 22 المدرع 

 عقيد / حسن عبدالحميد
قائد اللواء 23 المدرع عقيد / جورج حبيب
قائد اللواء 24 المدرع عميد / أحمد حلمي بدوي
قائد اللواء 25 المدرع المستقل

 عقيد / صالح بدر
قائد اللواء 90 المشاة الآلي

 عميد / فؤاد محمد سلطان
قائد اللواء 109مهندسين 

 عقيد / عادل يسري  قائد اللواء 112 المشاة

 عقيد / حسين رضوان (استشهد)
قائد اللواء 116 المشاة الآلي

 عقيد / محمود شعيب
قائد اللواء 130 مشاة خاص

 عقيد / إسماعيل عزمي
قائد اللواء 182 مظلات عقيد / إبراهيم الرفاعي (استشهد)
قائد المجموعة 39 قتال خاصة

 عقيد / فؤاد بسيوني
قائد المجموعة 127 صاعقة

 عقيد / علي هيكل
قائد المجموعة 129 صاعقة

 عقيد / كمال عطية
قائد المجموعة 136 صاعقة عقيد / أسامة إبراهيم
قائد المجموعة 139 صاعقة

 عقيد / السيد الشرقاوي
قائد المجموعة 145 صاعقة مقدم / إبراهيم عبدالتواب (استشهد)
قائد الكتيبة 603 مشاة آلية (وقائد موقع كبريت)


 *هؤلاء الأبطال و غيرهم ممن لا أعرفهم صنعوا حاضرنا و مستقبل و كرامة شعبنا بتضحياتهم وأرواحهم و دمائهم و لا يجب أن ينسوا و تمر ذكراهم دون أن نسجل بطولاتهم حتى تعرف بهم الأجيال القادمة التى لم تعايشهم و لذا كتبت هذا الموضوع تخليدا لذكراهم آملا أن يتم تثبيته و هو أقل ما يمكن أن نقدمه لهم و إن كان معظمهم قد إنتقل إلى دار الحق فنطلب من الله – عز و جل – أن يتغمدهم برحمته و يدخلهم جنته مع الشهداء و الأبرار و الصديقين اللهم آمين*

*      رجاء من الإخوة بالمنتدى عدم وضع ردود بل يضعوا مساهمات بمعلومات عن أى بطل من أبطال حرب أكتوبر ممن قد نسيتهم أو لا أعرف عن بطولاتهم ( وهم كثيرون ) و لنجعل هذا الموضوع نصب تذكارى لهم هم فقط و من يريد إرسال رد خاص فليرسل رسالة خاصة .*

*بسم الله نبدأ و عليه نتوكل و هو المعين*

----------


## nefer

*
*
*
*
 *عاش** أنور السادات عمره من أجل مصر ، لم يبخل عليها يوماً بلحظة من عمره ، ولا**قطرة من دمه وهبها حياته وفكره لذا كانت مصر تعيش أبداً فى وجدانه**.*
 




 
*ورحلة**كفاح الرئيس السادات صورة نابضة بالحب لشعبه و وطنه كما سطرها التاريخ منذ**مولده بميت أبو الكوم و تدرجه فى التعليم حتى تخرج ضابطا من الكلية**الحربية و دخوله السجن ودوره البارز فى ثورة يوليو وتقلده العديد من**المناصب الى ان تولى رئاسة الجمهورية ليحقق لبلاده اروع الانجازات**.*

ولد الرئيس السادات فى 25 ديسمبر سنة 1918 بقرية ميت ابو الكوم بمحافظة المنوفية.

تلقى تعليمه الأول في كتاب القرية على يد الشيخ عبد الحميد عيسى




ثم انتقل إلي مدرسة الأقباط الإبتدائية بطوخ دلكا وحصل منها على الشهادة الابتدائية



 
*عام 1935*ألتحق بالمدرسة الحربية لإستكمال دراساته العليا

*عام 1938*تخرج من الكلية الحربية ضابطا برتبة ملازم تان . وتم تعيينه في مدينة منقباد جنوب مصر.

تأثر السادات فى مطلع حياته بعدد من الشخصيات السياسية والشعبية فى مصروالعالم ، وقد ساهم هذا التأثير فى تكوين شخصيته النضالية ورسم معالمطموحه السياسى من أجل مصر.

*عام 1941*دخل السادات السجن لأول مرة أثناء خدمته العسكرية إثر لقاءاته المتكررة بعزيزباشا المصري الذي طلب من السادات مساعدته للهروب إلى العراق ، بعدها طلبتمنه المخابرات العسكرية قطع صلته بعزيز المصري لميوله المحورية ، غير أنالسادات لم يعبأ بهذا الإنذار فدخل على اثر ذلك سجن الأجانب في فبراير عام 1942.   خرجالسادات من سجن الأجانب فى وقت كانت فيه عمليات الحرب العالمية الثانيةعلى أشدها ، وعلى أمل اخراج الانجليز من مصر كثف السادات إتصالاته ببعضالضباط الألمان الذين نزلوا مصر خفية ، فأكتشف الإنجليز هذه الصلة بين السادات والألمان فدخل المعتقل سجيناً للمرة الثانية عام 1943.   إستطاع السادات الهرب من المعتقل و رافقه فى رحلة الهروب صديقه حسن عزت وعملالسادات اثناء فترة هروبه من السجن عتالاُ على سيارة نقل تحت إسم مستعارهو الحاج 'محمد' وفى آواخر عام 1944 انتقل الى بلدة ابو كبير بالشرقيةليعمل فاعلاً فى مشروع ترعة رى






*عام 1945*مع إنتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية عام 1945 سقطت الأحكام العرفية وبسقوطالاحكام العرفية عاد السادات إلى بيته بعد ثلاث سنوات من المطاردةوالحرمان.   التقىالسادات في تلك الفترة بالجمعية السرية التي قررت اغتيال أمين عثمان وزيرالمالية في حكومة الوفد ' 4 فبراير 1942 - 8 أكتوبر 1944 ' ورئيس جمعيةالصداقة المصرية البريطانية لتعاطفه الشديد مع الإنجليز ، وعلى أثر اغتيالأمين عثمان عاد السادات مرة أخرى وأخيرة إلى السجن وفى الزنزانة '54' فيسجن قرميدان واجه السادات أصعب محن السجن بحبسه إنفرادياً ، غير أنه هربالمتهم الأول في قضية ' حسين توفيق ' وبعدم ثبوت الأدلة الجنائية سقطتالتهمة عن السادات فأفرج عنه.

بعد ذلك عمل السادات مراجعا' صحفيا بمجلة المصور حتي ديسمبر 1948.

*عام 1949*فىهذا العام انفصل عن زوجته الأولى و تقدم لخطبة السيدة جيهان صفوت رؤف ومابين الخطبة واتمام زواجه سنة 1949 عمل السادات بالاعمال الحرة مع صديقهحسن عزت.






*عام 1950*عاد السادات إلى عمله بالجيش بمساعدة زميله القديم الدكتور يوسف رشاد الطبيب الخاص بالملك فاروق.

*عام 1951*تكونت الهيئة التأسيسية للتنظيم السري في الجيش والذي عرف فيما بعد بتنظيمالضباط الأحرار فأنضم السادات إليها ، وتطورت الأحداث في مصر بسرعة فائقةبين عامي 1951 - 1952 ، فألفت حكومة الوفد ' يناير 1950 - يناير 1952 ' معاهدة 1936 بعدها اندلع حريق القاهرة الشهير في يناير 1952 و أقال الملكوزارة النحاس الأخير
*عام 1952*وفىربيع هذا العام أعدت قيادة تنظيم الضباط الأحرار للثورة ، وفى 21 يوليوأرسل جمال عبد الناصر إلى أنور السادات فى مقر وحدته بالعريش يطلب إليهالحضور إلى القاهرة للمساهمة فى ثورة الجيش على الملك والإنجليز.

قامت الثورة و أذاع أنور السادات بصوته بيان الثورة،بعدها أسند الي السادات مهمة حمل وثيقة التنازل عن العرش إلى الملك فاروق.

*عام 1953*في هذا العام أنشأ مجلس قيادة الثورة جريدة الجمهورية وأسند إلي السادات مهمة رئاسة تحرير هذه الجريدة.

*عام 1954*ومع اول تشكيل وزارى لحكومة الثورة تولي السادات منصب وزير دولة في سبتمر 1954.

*عام 1957*انتخب عضوا بمجلس الامة عن دائرة تلا ولمدة ثلاث دورات






*عام 1960*أنتخب رئيسا لمجلس الأمة من 21-7-1960 إلي 27-9-1961، ورئيسا للأمة للفترة الثانية من 29-3-1964 إلى 12-11-1968.

*عام 1961*عينرئيسا' لمجلس التضامن الأفرو أسيوى.

*عام 1969*اختاره الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر نائبا له حتي يوم 28 سبتمبر 1970

*إستمرت فترة ولاية الرئيس السادات لمصر 11 عاماً ، خلالها اتخذ**السادات عدة قرارات تاريخية خطيرة هزت العالم وأكد بعضها الآخر على صلابة**السادات في مواجهة الأحداث ومرونته الفائقة على تفادي مصر المخاطر الجسيمة**، حيث بني إستراتيجية في اتخاذ القرار على قاعدة تاريخية منسوبة إليه وهى** '**لا يصح إلا الصحيح**'.*

*عام 1971*إتخذالرئيس السادات قراراً حاسماً بالقضاء على مراكز القوى فى مصر وهو ما عرفبثورة التصحيح فى 15 مايو 1971 فخلص الإنسان المصرى من قبضة أساطيرالإستبداد التى كانت تتحكم فى مصيره ، وفى نفس العام أصدر السادات دستوراًجديداً لمصر






*عام 1972*قامالسادات بالإستغناء عن 17000 خبير روسى فى أسبوع واحد لإعادة الثقة بالنفسلجيش مصر حتى إذا ما كسب المصريون المعركة لا ينسب الفضل إلى غيرهم

*عام 1973*اقدم السادات على اتخاذ اخطر القرارات المصيرية له ولبلاده وهو قرار الحربضد اسرائيل ، وهى الحرب التى اعد لها السادات منذ اليوم الأول لتوليهالحكم فى اكتوبر 1970 فقاد مصر الى اول انتصار عسكرى فى العصر الحديث.


 


*عام 1974*قرر السادات رسم معالم جديدة لنهضة مصر بعد الحرب بانفتاحها على العالم فكان قرار الانفتاح الاقتصادى.

*عام 1975*قرر السادات رسم معالم جديدة لنهضة مصر بعد الحرب بانفتاحها على العالم فكان قرار الانفتاح الاقتصادى.

*عام 1976*وبعدفترة طويلة من خضوع الإنسان المصرى لسلطة الفرد المطلقة أعاد الساداتالحياة إلى الديمقراطية التى بشرت بها ثورة يوليو ولم تتمكن من تطبيقها ،فكان قراره بعودة الحياة الحزبية ، فظهرت المنابر السياسية ومن رحم هذهالتجربة ظهر أول حزب سياسى وهو الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى كأول مولود حزبىكامل النمو بعد ثورة يوليو ثم تولى من بعده ظهور أحزاب أخرى كحزب الوفدالجديد وحزب التجمع الوحدوى التقدمى وغيرها.

*عام 1977*إتخذالرئيس قراره الحكيم والشجاع الذى اهتزت له أركان الدنيا بزيارة القدسليمنح بذلك السلام هبة منه لشعبه وعدوه فى آن واحد ، ويدفع بيده عجلةالسلام بين مصر وإسرائيل.

*عام 1978*قامالسادات برحلته إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية من أجل التفاوض لإستردادالأرض وتحقيق السلام كمطلب شرعى لكل إنسان وخلال هذه الرحلة وقع أتفاقيةالسلام فى كامب ديفيد برعاية الرئيس الأمريكى جيمى كارتر

*عام 1979*وقع الرئيس السادت معاهدة السلام مع إسرائيل





*عام 1980*وبعدفترة طويلة من خضوع الإنسان المصرى لسلطة الفرد المطلقة أعاد الساداتالحياة إلى الديمقراطية التى بشرت بها ثورة يوليو ولم تتمكن من تطبيقها ،فكان قراره بعودة الحياة الحزبية ، فظهرت المنابر السياسية ومن رحم هذهالتجربة ظهر أول حزب سياسى وهو الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى كأول مولود حزبىكامل النمو بعد ثورة يوليو ثم تولى من بعده ظهور أحزاب أخرى كحزب الوفدالجديد وحزب التجمع الوحدوى التقدمى وغيرها.

*وفى يوم الاحتفال بذكرى النصر يوم السادس من اكتوبر 1981 وقعت**الخيانة البشعة واغتالت يدى الارهاب القاسم برصاصها القائد والزعيم محمد**أنور السادات بطل الحرب وصانع السلام**
*





مؤلفاته

    * القصة الكاملة للثورة.
    * الصفحات المجهولة للثورة.
    * يا ولدى هذا عمك جمال.
    * البحث عن الذات.
    * ثورة على النيل.


*منقول عن الموقع الرسمى للرئيس محمد أنور السادات*


http://www.anwarsadat.org/index.asp

----------


## nefer

*المشير أحمد إسماعيل* *
*
**  
حياته مجموعة من المفارقات الغريبة لعب فيها القدر دورا كبيرا في رسم شخصيته وترك بصمه على مشوار حياته منذ مولده وحتى وفاته، قبل أن يولد كانت والدته قد أنجبت قبلهستة بنات ولما حملت فيه فكرت في إجهاض نفسها خشية أن يكون المولود بنتاآخرى لكنها لم تفعل وجاء المشير أحمد إسماعيل إلى الدنيا في 14 أكتوبر 1917 في المنزل رقم 8 بشارع الكحالة الشرقي بشبرا.
كان والده ضابط شرطة وصل إلى درجة مأمور ضواحي القاهرة. وكان أحمد إسماعيل يحلم منذ نعومة أظفاره باليوم الذى يكبر فيه ليصبح ضابطا بالجيش، وعقب حصوله على الثانوية العامة من مدرسة شبرا الثانوية حاول الإلتحاق بالكلية الحربية لكنه فشل فالتحق بكلية التجارة وبعد مرور عام على وجوده في كلية التجارة حاول الإلتحاق بالكلية الحربية مرة ثانية لكنه فشل مرة آخرى.
وفي عام 1934 وكان وقتها في السنة الثانية قدم أوراقه مع الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات إلى الكلية الحربية للمرة الثالثة لكن الكلية رفضت طلبهما معا لانهما من عامة الشعب إلا أنه لم ييأس وقدم أوراقه بعد أن أتم عامه الثالث بكلية التجارة ليتم قبوله أخيرا بعد أن سمحت الكلية للمصريين بدخولها.
كان زميلا لكل من الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات والرئيس جمال عبد الناصر في الكلية الحربية حيث شهد عام 1938 تخريج دفعتين الأولى تخرج فيها البطل عبد المنعم رياض والثانية تخرج فيها جمال عبد الناصر وأحمد إسماعيل. وبعد تخرجه برتبة ملازم ثان التحق بسلاح المشاة وتم إرساله إلى منقباد ومنها إلى السودان، ثم سافر في بعثة تدريبية مع بعض الضباط المصريين والإنجليز إلى ديرسفير بفلسطين عام 1945 وكان ترتيبه الأول.
أشترك في الحرب العالمية الثانية - التى دخلتها مصر رُغما عنها بسبب وقوعها تحت الإحتلال البريطاني – كضابط مخابرات في الصحراء الغربية حيث ظهرت مواهبه في هذا المضمار.
شارك في حرب فلسطين عام 1948 كقائد سرية، وكان أول من ينشئ قوات الصاعقة في تاريخ الجيش المصري كما شارك في إنشاء القوات الجوية. 
وفي عام 1950 حصل على الماجستير في العلوم العسكرية وكان ترتيبه الأول، وعين مدرسا لمادة التكتيك بالكلية لمدة 3 سنوات، تمت ترقيته عام 1953 لرتبة لواء.
وعندما وقع العدوان الثلاثي على مصر عام 1956 تصدى له كقائد للواء الثالث في رفح ثم في القنطرة شرق وكان أول من تسلم بورسعيد بعد العدوان 
التحق عام 1957 بكلية مزونزا العسكرية بالإتحاد السوفيتي ثم عمل كبير معلمين في الكلية الحربية عام 1959 وتركها بعد ذلك ليتولى قيادة الفرقة الثانية مشاة التى أعاد تشكيلها ليكون أول تشكيل مقاتل في القوات المسلحة المصرية.
تولى قيادة قوات سيناء خلال الفترة من عام 1961 حتى عام 1965، وعند إنشاء قيادة القوات البرية عين رئيسا لأركان هذه القيادة وحتى حرب 1967.

*بعد النكسة**
*بعد أيام من النكسة أصدر الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر قرارا بإقالة عدد من الضباط وكبار القادة وكان من بينهم أحمد إسماعيل، وبعد أقل من 24 ساعة أمر الرئيس عبد الناصر بإعادته للخدمة وتعيينه رئيسا لهيئة العمليات.  تم تعيينه في العام نفسه قائدا عاما للجبهة، وكان لديه شعور وإحساس قوي ان الجيش المصري لم يُختبر في قدراته وكفاءته خلال حرب 1967 ولم يأخذ فرصته الحقيقية في القتال، وكان يعتقد أن المقاتل المصري والعربي لم تتح له الفرصة لمنازلة نظيره الإسرائيلي منازلة عادلة لأنه لو أتيحت له هذه الفرصة لكانت هناك نتيجة مغايرة تماما لما حدث في النكسة.
وكان على قناعة تامة بأنه لا يمكن إسترداد الأرض المصرية والعربية التى سلبتها إسرائيل عام 1967 بدون معركة عسكرية تغير موازين المنطقة وترفع لمصر والعرب هامتهم، لذلك بدأ في إعادة تكوين القوات المسلحة فأنشأ الجيشين الثاني والثالث الميدانيين، وكان له الفضل في إقامة أول خط دفاعي للقوات المصرية بعد 3 أشهر من النكسة.
جمع شتات القوات العائدة من سيناء وأعاد تنظيمها وتسليحها وخلال فترة وجيزة خاض بهذه القوات معارك أعادت الثقة للجندي المصري في رأس العش، والجزيرة الخضراء ودمرت القوات البحرية المدمرة الإسرائيلية إيلات.
بعد إستشهاد الفريق عبد المنعم رياض في 9 مارس 1969 أختاره الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر ليتولى منصب رئيس الأركان وهو المنصب الذى اُعفي منه في العام نفسه حينما أعفاه الرئيس عبد الناصر من جميع مناصبه!.
عكف بعد إعفائه من مناصبه على كتابة خطة حربية مثالية لإستعادة سيناء وأنهى هذه الخطة بالفعل معتمدا على خبرته وما يملكه من قراءات موسوعيه في التاريخ العسكري، وقرر إرسال الخطة للرئيس عبد الناصر لكنه أحجم عن ذلك في اللحظة الأخيرة. 
بعد وفاة الرئيس عبد الناصر عام 1970 وتولى الرئيس انور السادات تم تعيين أحمد إسماعيل في 15 مايو 1971 مديرا للمخابرات العامة وبقى في هذا المنصب قرابة العام ونصف العام حتى 26 أكتوبر 1972 عندما أصدر الرئيس السادات قرارا بتعيينه وزيرا للحربية وقائدا عاما للقوات المسلحة خلفا للفريق محمد صادق ليقود إسماعيل الجيش المصري في مرحلة من أدق المراحل لخوض ملحمة التحرير.
في 28 يناير 1973 عينته هيئة مجلس الدفاع العربي قائدا عاما للجبهات الثلاث المصرية والسورية والاردنية.
منحه الرئيس السادات رتبة المشير في 19 فبراير عام 1974 إعتبارا من السادس من أكتوبر عام 1973 وهي أرفع رتبة عسكرية مصرية، وهو أول ضابط مصري على الإطلاق يصل لهذه الرتبة.
تم تعيينه في 26 أبريل 1974 نائبا لرئيس الوزراء.
*وفاته**
*سقط المشير أحمد إسماعيل بعد كل هذه الأعباء التى تحملها في حياته فريسة لسرطان الرئه، وفارق الحياة يوم الأربعاء ثاني أيام عيد الأضحى 25 ديسمبر 1974 عن 57 عاما في أحد مستشفيات لندن بعد أيام من إختيار مجلة الجيش الأمريكي له كواحد من ضمن 50 شخصية عسكرية عالمية أضافت للحرب تكتيكا جديدا.
لم يتمكن المشير – رحمه الله – من كتابة أهم كتاب عن حرب أكتوبر لكنه كان يكرر دائما أن الحرب كانت منظمة ومدروسة جدا وأن أى صغيرة أو كبيرة خضعت للدراسة وأن شيئا لم يحدث بالصدفة.
قال له الرئيس السادات قبل الحرب بأيام: هي الحرب يوم أيه؟
فقال: السبت.
قال السادات: والنهاردة أيه؟
قال: الثلاثاء
فقال السادات مازحاً: أنا خايف يوم السبت الجاي تكون جثتك متعلقة في ميدان التحرير !!
فقال إسماعيل: وأنا موافق من أجل مصر
*من أقواله**
*- لقد حققنا إنتصارا كبيرا بل حققنا إنتصارا مضاعفا لأننى تمكنت من الخروج بقواتي سليمة بعد التدخل الأمريكي السافر في المعركة.
- كانت سلامة قواتي شاغلي طوال الحرب لذلك قال بعض النقاد أنه كان علينا أن نتقبل المزيد من المخاطرة وكنت على استعداد للمخاطرة والتضحيات لكنني صممت على المحافظة على سلامة قواتي لاننى اعرف الجهد الذى اعطته مصر لإعادة بناء الجيش وكان على أن أوفّق بين ما بذل من جهد لا يمكن ان يتكرر بسهولة وبين تحقيق الهدف من العمليات.
- كنت أعرف جيدا معنى أن تفقد مصر جيشها إن مصر لا تحتمل نكسة ثانية مثل نكسة يونيو 1967 واذا فقدت مصر جيشها فعليها الاستسلام لفترة طويلة.

----------


## nefer

الفريق سعد الشاذلى 
 

الفريقسعد الدين الشاذليولد في قرية شبراتنا مركزبسيون فيدلتا النيل في أبريل/نيسان1922

يوصف بأنه الرأس المدبر للهجوم المصري الناجح على خط الدفاع الإسرائيليبارليف فيحرب أكتوبر عام1973.

عد إنضمامه إلى الأكاديمية العسكرية فيالقاهرة تمتّع بمهنة بارزة كجندي محترف

كان هو مؤسس وقائد أول فرقةمظلات في مصر (1954-1959)
قائد أول قوات عربية موحدة في الكونغو كجزء من قوات الأمم المتحدة (1960-1961)

ملحق عسكري في لندن (1961-1963)

قائد لواء المشاة(1965-1966)

 قائد القوّات الخاصّة (الصاعقة) (11967-1969)

قائد منطقة البحر الأحمر( 1970-1971)

و في مايو 1971 عيّن رئيس هيئة أركان القوّات المسلّحة المصرية حتى1973

أصبح سفير مصر فى بريطانيا (1974-1975)وبعد ذلك إلىالبرتغال في 1975، حتى تم طرده من الخدمة في1978 بعد انتقاده سياسات الرّئيسالسادات.
*حياته العسكرية*

*حظى الشاذلى بشهرته لأول مره في عام 1941 عندما كانت القوات المصرية و البريطانية تواجه القوات الألمانية في الصحراء العربية و عندما صدرت الأوامر للقوات المصرية و البريطانية بالانسحاب بقى الملازم الشاذلي ليدمر المعدات المتبقية في وجه القوات الألمانية المتقدمة*

*اثبت نفسه مرة أخرى في عام 1967 عندما كان يقود وحدة من القوات المصرية الخاصة في مهمة لحراسة وسط سيناء*

*و وسط أسوأ هزيمة شهدها الجيش المصري في العصر الحديث وإنقطاع الإتصالات مع القيادة المصرية نجح الشاذلي في تفادي النيران الإسرائيلية و العودة بقواته و جميع معداته سالما إلى الجيش المصرى*

*وكان الشاذلى اخر قائد مصرى ينسحب بقواته من سيناء*

*كان هو الرأس المدبر و المخطط الرئيسي للهجوم المصري على أسرائيل فى حرب 1973* 

*في عام 1973 و في قمة عمله العسكري بعد حرب أكتوبر 1973 م تسريح الفريق الشاذلى من الجيش بواسطة الرئيس السادات و تعيينه سفيراً لمصر في إنجلترا ثم البرتغال تم تجاهله في الاحتفالية التي أقامها مجلس الشعب المصري لقادة حرب أكتوبر و التي سلمهم خلالها الرئيس أنور السادات النياشين و الاوسمة كما ذكر هو بنفسه فى كتابه حرب أكتوبر*

*فى عام 1978 انتقد الفريق الشاذلى بشدة معاهدة كامب ديفيد و عارضها علانية مما جعل الرئيس السادات يأمر بنفيه من مصر حيث استضافته الجزائر و في المنفى كتب الفريق الشاذلي مذكراته عن الحرب و التي اتهم السادات باتخاذ قرارات خاطئة رغماً عن جميع النصائح من المحيطين أثتاء سير العمليات على الجبهة أدت إلى وأد النصر العسكري و التسبب في الثغرة وتضليل الشعب بإخفاء حقيقة الثغرة و حائط الصواريخ و حصار الجيش الثالث لمدة ثلاثة أشهر كانت تصلهم الإمدادات تحت إشراف الجيش الإسرائيلى؟؟؟*

*كما اتهم في تلك المذكرات الرئيس السادات بالتنازل عن النصر و الموافقة على سحب أغلب القوات المصرية إلى غرب القناة في مفاوضات فض الإشتباك الأولى و أنهى كتابه ببلاغ للنائب العام يتهم فيه الرئيس السادات بإساءة استعمال سلطاته وهو الكتاب الذي أدى إلى محاكمته غيابيا بتهمة إفشاء أسرار عسكرية و حكم عليه بالسجن ثلاثة سنوات مع الأشغال الشاقة*

*مؤلفاته*

كتاب حرب أكتوبر مذكرات الشاذلى
كتاب حرب أكتوبر (مذكرات الشاذلى) هو الكتاب الوحيد عن حرب أكتوبر الذى صدر عند الحرب دون أذن أو رقابة من السلطات المصرية .. وذلك بعكس الأخرى التى نشرت بواسطة القادة العسكريين أو بواسطة الصحفيين، فقد خضعت جميعها لرقابة وزارة الدفاع المصرية قبل النشر. وقد أعيد طباعة كتاب حرب أكتوبر عام 2003 بعد إضافة ثلاثة أبواب خصصت جميعها للرد على التعليقات التى ظهرت فى كتب الآخرى عن حرب أكتوبر.  الخيار العسكري العربي
لفد ظهرت الطبعة الأولى من كتاب الخيار العسكري العربي للفريق سعد الشاذلي باللغة العربية عام 1983. و رغم مرور عشرين سنة على صدور الكتاب، الا أنه ما زال يعتبر مرجعا هاما للصراع العربي الاسرائيلي. فقد حرص المؤلف على دراسة الخلفيات التاريخية و الدينية التي أدت إلى هذا الصراع و الدور التي تلعبة الدول العظمى من أجل تطوير هذا الصراع لكي يخدم مصالحها. أربع سنوات فى السلك الدبلوماسى
فى كتابه " أربع سنوات فى السلك الدبلوماسى " يعرض علينا الفريق سعد الشاذلى كيف قوبل فى بريطانيا بحملة شرسة من اللوبى الصهيونى موجهين إليه تهمة أنه إبان حرب أكتوبر 73، أمر جنوده بقتل الأسرى اليهود. وهى تهمة باطلة نفاها الفريق الشاذلى فى سلسلة من الظهور الأعلامى فى جميع وسائل الأعلام البريطانى. ورغم ان هدف السادات من تعيين الشاذلى سفيرا فى لندن، هو إبعاده عن مصر، إلا أن صراعه مع اللوبى الصهيونى زادته شهرة.

----------


## nefer

المشير محمد عبد الغنى الجمسى
 







 
نشأته
ولد محمد عبد الغني الجمسي في 9 سبتمبر عام 1921 لأسرة ريفية رقيقة الحال كبيرة العدد يعمل عائلها في زراعة الأرض في قرية البتانون بمحافظة المنوفية، وكان الجمسي هو الوحيد بين أبناء هذه الأسرة الكبيرة الذى تلقى تعليما نظاميا في الوقت الذى كان فيه التعليم يزيد من أعباء الأسرة المتوسطة الحال أعباء إضافية وقبل أن تعرف مصر مجانية التعليم.

درس الجمسي في مدرسة المساعي المشكورة في شبين الكوم، وبعد أن أكمل تعليمه الثانوي، حالفه الحظ وكان من أوائل المصريين الذين أتاحت لهم الظروف السياسية دخول الكليات العسكرية المختلفة. فقد سعت حكومة مصطفى باشا النحاس حينئذ لاحتواء المشاعر الوطنية المتأججة التي اجتاحت الشعب المصري في هذه الفترة ففتحت أبواب الكليات العسكرية أمام أبناء الطبقات المتوسطة والفقيرة التي كانت محرومة منها.

بدأ حياته العسكرية وعمره 17 عاما و21 يوم، ومن يومها وهو يشارك في كل الحروب العربية الإسرائيلية عدا حرب 1948 التى كان خلالها في بعثة خارج البلاد، وكان زميلا في هذه الفترة لكل من جمال عبد الناصر، وعبد الحكيم عامر، وصلاح وجمال سالم، وخالد محيي الدين...

تخرج الجمسي في الكلية الحربية عام 1939 في سلاح المدرعات، وفي نفس العام أندلعت الحرب العالمية الثانية ودارت المعارك الطاحنة في صحراء مصر الغربية بين قوات الحلفاء بقيادة مونتجمري والمحور بقيادة ثعلب الصحراء روميل. وهي حرب لم تكن لمصر فيها ناقة ولا جمل وإنما تورطت فيها نتيجة إحتلالها من جانب بريطانيا التى كانت طرفا أساسيا في الحرب.

عقب انتهاء الحرب تلقى الجمسي عددا من الدورات التدريبية العسكرية في كثير من دول العالم، ثم عمل ضابطا بالمخابرات الحربية، فمدرسا بمدرسة المخابرات حيث تخصص في تدريس التاريخ العسكري لإسرائيل الذي كان يضم كل ما يتعلق بها عسكريا من التسليح إلى الإستراتيجية إلى المواجهة.

عقب نكسة يونيه 1967 أسند للجمسي مهام الإشراف على تدريب القوات المصرية مع عدد من القيادات المشهود لها بالكفاءة، وكان الجمسي من أكثر قيادات الجيش دراية بالعدو، مما أدى إلى ترقيه حتى وصل إلى قيادة هيئة التدريب بالجيش، ورئاسة المخابرات الحربية، وهو الموقع الذي شغله عام 1972، ولم يتركه إلا أثناء الحرب لشغل منصب رئيس هيئة العمليات.

حرب أكتوبر

أشرف الجمسي بنفسه على الإعداد للحظة الثأر وبنفسه أخذ يبحث بكل ما أوتي من قوة وعلم لوضع لحظة بدء المعركة الفاصلة بالدقيقة والثانية!، وحفاظا على السرية المطلقة بدأ يكتب كل ملاحظاته في دفتر صغير كان يخص أبنته ولم يطلع عليه سوى أثنين: الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات والرئيس الراحل حافظ الأسد، وقد عُرف هذا الدفتر فيما بعد بـ "كشكول الجمسي" وفي هذا الكشكول كانت الصفحات تتوالى ليخرج في النهاية بتوقيت مناسب: السادس من أكتوبر الثانية ظهرا.

بدأ الأمر بكتيب صغير أعدته المخابرات العامة عن (الأعياد والمناسبات اليهودية في إسرائيل)، كلف الجمسي مجموعة من سبعة ضباط تنحصر اتصالاتهم داخل دائرة مغلقة تماما عليهم وعلى الجمسي رئيس هيئة العمليات وتتراوح رتبهم بين عقيد ومقدم ويرأسهم عميد يخضع مباشرة لرئاسة الجمسي.

وامعانا في استخدام كل ما هو ممكن من الأساليب العلمية فقد كان البحث يقتضي تحديد انسب الشهور ثم انسب الايام فى الشهر الذى يقع علية الاختيار، والبحث عن افضل شهور السنة لاقتحام القناة من حيث المد والجزر وسرعة التيار واتجاهه، وكان من المهم فى اليوم الذى يقع علية الاختيار ان يتميز بطول ليله وان يكون في شهر من الشهور التى لا تتعرض لتقلبات جو شديدة تؤثر على تحرك القوات. ولاكتمال عنصر المفاجأة امتدت الدراسة الى البحث في العطلات الرسمية في اسرائيل بخلاف يوم العطلة الاسبوعية وهو السبت.

وبرز شهر اكتوبر بقوة فهو يحتوى على ثمانية اعياد يحتفل بها الاسرائيين ومنها عيد الغفران المعروف بيوم كيبور، وعيد المظلات، وعيد التوراة، وتطرقت الدراسة الى طرق الاحتفال بكل عيد من هذه الاعياد ومدى تأثيره على اجراءات التعبئة في اسرائيل. وفي النهاية وقع الإختيار على يوم كيبور الذى كان للمصادفة أيضا أحد أيام السبت.
وبدأت الحرب وأيقن الجمسي بنجاح فكرته التى أعتمدت على أسس عسكرية وعلمية متينة، وأذهلت إسرائيل من المفاجأة الغير متوقعة.

الثغرة:

عقب توقف القوات المصرية عن التقدم نحو منطقة المضايق الإستراتيجية، والخلاف الذى نشب بين الرئيس الراحل انور السادات والفريق سعد الدين الشاذلي رئيس الأركان والذى أدى الى إستقالة الأخير، أسندت رئاسة الأركان الى المشير الجمسي، وبالتالي أسندت اليه عملية تصفية ثغرة الدفرسوار وعلى الفور أعد خطة محكمة أسماها "شامل"، إلا أنها لم تنفذ – للأسف - نتيجة صدور وقف إطلاق النار.

وبانتهاء المعركة تم تكريم اللواء الجمسي، ورقي إلى رتبة الفريق، ومُنح نجمة الشرف العسكرية.. لكن دوره لم يكن قد أنتهى بعد.

مفاوضات الكيلو 101:

     وقع اختار الرئيس السادات على الفريق الجمسي ليتولى مسئولية التفاوض مع الإسرائيليين فيما عرف بمفاوضات الكيلو 101، وبرغم كراهيته للتفاوض خاصة مع الإسرائيليين الذين يعرف عنهم يقينا نقضهم للعهود الا أنه كقائد عسكري نفذ الأوامر لكنه قرر ألا يبدأ أبدا بالتحية العسكرية للجنرال الإسرائيلي "ياريف" رئيس الوفد الإسرائيلي، وألا يصافحه، وهو ما حدث بالفعل.

وفي يناير 1974 كان أصعب موقف في حياته – كما يقول هو – فقد جلس وقتها أمام وزير الخارجية الأمريكي الأسبق هنري كيسنجر ليخبره الأخير بموافقة الرئيس السادات على انسحاب أكثر من 1000 دبابة و70 ألف جندي مصري من الضفة الشرقية لقناة السويس، ورفض الجمسي القرار بشدة، وسارع بالاتصال بالسادات الذي أكد موافقته، ليعود الجمسي المقاتل الصلب إلى مائدة التفاوض وهو يبكي.

يقول الجمسي حينما سُأل عن القرار الذي ندم عليه في حياته: "اشتراكي في التفاوض مع اليهود".

خروجه من وزارة الحربية:

وبعد ترقيته إلى رتبة الفريق أول مع توليه منصب وزير الحربية عام 1974 وقائد عام للجبهات العربية الثلاث عام 1975، واصل الجمسي تدريبات الجيش المصري استعدادا للمعركة التي ظل طوال حياته يؤمن بها، وكان قرار الرئيس السادات وقتها ألا يخرج أي من كبار قادة حرب أكتوبر من الخدمة العسكرية طيلة حياتهم تكريما لهم، غير أن الخلافات السياسية بين الجمسي والسادات أدت في النهاية إلى خروج الجمسي من وزارة الحربية عام 1978.

يقول البعض أن السبب في خروجه من وزارة الحربية كان رفضه نزول القوات المسلحة إلى الشوارع لقمع مظاهرات 18 و19 يناير 1977 الشهيرة.

وطلب الجمسي بنفسه أن يحال إلى التقاعد، وتم تغيير أسم الوزارة من الحربية إلى الدفاع ليكون الجمسي بذلك هو آخر وزير حربية في مصر.
وفي عام 1979 رقي الجمسي مرة آخرى إلى رتبة المشير.

وفاته:

وبعد معاناة مع المرض؛ العدو الوحيد الذي لم يستطع قهره، رحل مهندس حرب أكتوبر في صمت عن دنيانا في السابع من يونيو 2003، عن عمر يناهز 82 عاما، وكلماته تتردد في الصدور : "ليتني أحيا لأقاتل في المعركة القادمة"!.

قالوا عنه:

"لقد هزني كرجل حكيم للغاية، إنه يمثل صورة تختلف عن تلك التي توجد في ملفاتنا، ولقد أخبرته بذلك، أنه رجل مثقف، وموهوب ومنطو على نفسه، وهو مصري يعتز بمصريته كثيرا".

عيزرا وايزمان
رئيس وفد المفاوضات الإسرائيلي في الكيلو 101 ورئيس اسرائيل فيما بعد

"أنه الجنرال النحيف المخيف"

جولدا مائير
رئيسة الوزراء الإسرائيلية إبان حرب أكتوبر

"إن العسكريين الإسرائيليين يقدرون تماما كفاءة الجمسي، وأعترفت إسرائيل بأنها تخشاه أكثر مما تخشى القادة الآخرين".

هنري كيسنجر
وزير الخارجية الأمريكي الأسبق

من أقواله:

"إن الرجل العسكري لا يصلح للعمل السياسي، وإن سبب هزيمتنا عام 1967 كان بسبب اشتغال وانشغال رجال الجيش بالألاعيب في ميدان السياسة؛ فلم يجدوا ما يقدمونه في ميدان المعركة".

"انتصار أكتوبر هو أهم وسام على صدري، وليتني أحيا لأقاتل في المعركة القادمة"

"إن التخطيط للعمليات الحربية هو حرب بدون أسلحة هو حرب العقول ضد العقول"

"كانت حرب أكتوبر 1973 أول نصر عسكري يسجله العرب في العصر الحديث، وتلك بداية النهاية لتفوق العسكري الإسرائيلي".[/COLOR]

----------


## مظلوووم

جميل جدا موضوعك يا نيفر
وفعلا هؤلاء هم ثروات مصر الحقيقيه وتاريخها المجيد
تسلم ايدك  :f:   :f: 
وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## nefer

الجندى المقاتل 






 كانت البداية بعد أيام من الهزيمة حينما أدركت القيادة المصرية أن   المفتاح الحقيقى للنصر، هو إعادة بناء المقاتل المصرى، وتطلبت عملية إعادة   القوات المسلحة الاهتمام بالمقاتل المصرى والاستفادة من قدراته المختزنة، فى   التغلب على كل العوائق، وفى تفجير طاقاته الكامنة، التى تمكنه من اقتحام الصعاب   واكتساح العقبات، والاهتمام بالمقاتل المصرى، على جميع المستويات، المفكر   العسكرى المصرى، القائد العسكرى، الضابط، الجندى، حيث إن (المقاتل المصرى) هو   مجموع هذه المستويات، والاستفادة من المقومات التى يتمتع بها كل منهم، وكانت هذه   مفاجأة للجميع.
والمقاتل..   هو (المفكر العسكرى) الذى خطط فأبدع، وأثر بفكره وخبراته فى العلم العسكرى   الحديث فأضاف إليه العديد من النظريات ليس فقط خلال حرب أكتوبر ولكن منذ إعادة   القوات المسلحة وخلال حرب الاستنزاف، حيث عالج أعقد المشكلات التى كانت تواجه   تنفيذ المهمة لتحقيق الانتصار، وتغلب على أعتى المعوقات، التى كانت تواجهه خاصة   فى الساعات الأولى من القتال، منذ ضربة الطيران الأولى، وحتى اقتحام القناة،   وإنشاء رؤوس الكبارى وتمركز القوات على الضفة الشرقية للقناة، تمهيدا للانطلاق   شرقا.





والمقاتل   المصرى.. هو القائد العسكرى الذى قاد جنوده نحو النصر بعزيمة لا تلين وأعطى   قراراته على أرض المعركة بروية وحسم، مستفيدا من عناصر قوته، فى مواجهة عناصر   ضعف عدوه، والذى تقدم جنوده على خط النار بعكس التقاليد العسكرية الحديثة التى   تدفع بالجنود إلى الأمام وهم من الخلف فكان القائد العسكرى المصرى القدوة لجنوده   والمثل لزملائه ورمزا للفداء واستشهد على الخطوط الأولى فى سبيل تحقيق النصر.   والمقاتل المصرى هو الجندى الشجاع الذى انتظر ست سنوات أو أكثر انتظارا للحظة   العبور الكلمة البسيطة التى تعنى اقتحام قناة السويس أكبر مانع مائى فى العصر   الحديث، واقتحام خط بارليف أكبر مانع صناعى، بكل نقاطه الحصينة ومرابض دباباته،   ورغم بساطة الجندى المصرى القادم من أعماق الريف والأحياء الشعبية فقد امتلأ   قلبه بفيض الإيمان، وتفجر فى صورة بركان العزة، والكرامة، فقاتل بضراوة، وعبر   المستحيل وأذهل العالم بقدراته وإلى جانبه الجنود من ذوى المؤهلات العليا،   والمتوسطة الذين كانوا إضافة مهمة لقواتنا المسلحة.























اعتراف شارون







 والمقاتل   المصرى.. هو أيضا المواطن المصرى ابن الشعب البار، الذى وقف خلف جيشه بكل   طبقاته، فأجزل العطاء، وبذل بسخاء، من عرقه ودمه وروحه منذ وقعت الهزيمة وحتى   تحقق النصر وما يزال يعطى بسخاء لقواته المسلحة فهى الدرع والسيف لأبناء مصر..   دائما وأبدا. لذلك.. كان المقاتل المصرى المفاجأة الكبرى فى حرب أكتوبر 1973 كما   يقول اللواء أ.ح متقاعد علاء درويش أحد قادة حرب أكتوبر وكان ذلك هو السر الكامن   وراء الفشل الذى أصاب تقديرات الخبراء، وتوقعات المراقبين العالميين للنتيجة   المحتملة لأى حرب تشتعل بين العرب وإسرائيل وهو ما اعتمدت عليه إسرائيل، فى   تقديراتها أن العرب لن يحاربوا مرة أخرى، وأن الحدود الجديدة لمصر تقف عند قناة   السويس، وكانت التقديرات الإسرائيلية احد عوامل الانتصار.
لقد أعادت   حرب أكتوبر المجيدة ظاهرة قديمة سبق أن سجلها التاريخ القديم عن الإنسان المصرى،   وعن قدراته على قهر المستحيلات، والتحديات، بالإصرار والإيمان، مؤكدا حقيقة مهمة   تقول (إنه ليس بالضرورة أن تمتلك الجيوش أحدث الأسلحة، وأكثر المعدات تعقيدا،   وتقدما تكنولوجيا، لكى تنتصر) فهناك شعوب حباها الله قدرة روحية، وذكاء فطريا،   يمكنها من تعويض أى نقص مادى بالزاد الروحى، والتوقد الذهنى، والعمل الجاد، وهذا   هو الذى حدث مع الشعب المصرى، منذ الانكسار فى يونيو 67، وحتى الانتصار فى   أكتوبر 1973.
لقد أكدت حرب   أكتوبر 1973 النجاح المبهر الذى دفع الأعداء قبل الأصدقاء أن يطلقوا على الإنسان   المصرى، وعلى المقاتل المصرى أنه المفاجأة الكبرى فى حرب أكتوبر 1973.. إنه   الجندى المصرى الذى اعترف قادة المؤسسة العسكرية الإسرائيلية بالدور الذى قام به   خلال أعمال القتال، وكان سببا فى تحقيق الانتصار، وهم يقارنون بين الجندى المصرى   والجندى الإسرائيلى.
ويكفى   اعتراف الجنرال أرئيل شارون- الذى ما يزال فى غيبوبة- وهو أحد أقطاب المؤسسة   العسكرية الإسرائيلية، وأكثرهم عنادا ودموية وأكثرهم إيمانا بغطرسة القوة، فقد   اعترف فى مذكراته، فى إطار حديثه عن أسباب الانهيار الإسرائيلى فى حرب يوم   الغفران، بالدور الذى قام به المقاتل المصرى.
لقد اعترف   شارون أن المفاجأة الكبرى لحرب يوم الغفران كانت المقاتل المصرى (الجديد).. يقول   شارون: كان هناك شىء جديد علينا تماما.. المقاتل المصرى (الجديد).. لم يكن أحد   منا يريد أن يصدق أن هذا هو الجندى الذى حاربناه فى عام 1956- يقصد العدوان   الثلاثى على مصر- وفى عام 1967 فى العدوان الإسرائيلى الأخير، وشعرنا أن هناك   تغييرا أساسيا قد حدث.. ولكننا كنا نرفض التصديق أو لأننا كنا فى حالة ذهول من   نجاح أداء هذا الجندى، لقد وجدنا هذه المرة الجندى المهندس، والمحاسب، والمدرس   واختفى الجندى القديم الذى لم يعرف الأرقام بالإنجليزية الموجودة على أجهزة   المسافات.
كانت حالة   الذهول التى سيطرت على قادة وضباط المؤسسة العسكرية الإسرائيلية، وراء   اعترافاتهم بقدرة المقاتل المصرى الذى كان المفاجأة الكبرى لحرب أكتوبر ولكنهم   نسوا شيئا مهما أن القوات المسلحة المصرية التى خاضت حرب أكتوبر 73 هى نفسها   القوات المسلحة المصرية التى لم تتح لها فرصة القتال عام 1967 لذلك فما قاله   الجنرال شارون خلال معركة أكتوبر 1973 أصاب الصدق عن الدور الذى قام به المقاتل   المصرى فى الحرب ولكنه لحدة ذهوله أخطأ فى استيعاب عدة حقائق مهمة تفسر له أسرار   المفاجأة الكبرى أو أسرار (الأداء القتالى المبهر للجندى المصرى منها أن كثيرا   هم من الجنود المحاربين فى عام 1967 ولكن لم تتح له فرصة القتال، وإلا لما حدثت   الهزيمة، وعندما أتيحت لهم فرصة الإعداد الجيد وفرصة القتال، حولوا الانكسار إلى   انتصار بهر العالم كله.



 


وهذه   الحقيقة يعرفها العالم كله، منذ اللحظات الأولى للقتال بعد الضربة الجوية   المظفرة، والتى فتحت باب النصر لمصر، وأمكن بعدها للجندى المصرى أن يذهل العالم،   وأن يبهر العدو، وأن ينجح فى قلب موازين القوى، ويربك حسابات إسرائيل والدول   العظمى وفى مقدمتها أمريكا، الراعى الرسمى لإسرائيل، الأمر الذى دفع هنرى   كيسنجر، وزير الخارجية الأمريكى، فى ذلك الوقت، إلى التحرك مهرولا إلى مصر بعد   عشرة أيام من وقف القتال، برغم عدم وجود علاقات دبلوماسية بين البلدين وكان هدفه   أن يضمن الحياة للجيش الإسرائيلى المحاصر غرب القناة، وأن يحميه من الإبادة، وأن   يضمن له انسحابا مشرفا إلى الشرق.
قدرة المقاتل المصرى





 وإذا كانت   اعترافات شارون وذهوله من مقدرة الجندى المصرى، أو المقاتل جاءت بعد المعركة فإن   قدرة الجندى المصرى والقوات المسلحة المصرية، فى حرب أكتوبر 1973 مازالت تثير   قادة إسرائيل من العسكريين بعد 35 عاما من حرب أكتوبر وعلى أعلى مستوى فنجد   إيهود باراك، وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلى يحذر القوات الإسرائيلية من الاستسلام   لحالة (السلام الخادع)، و(الهدوء الخادع) وهو يؤكد أن حرب يوم الغفران، يقصد حرب   أكتوبر، تستوجب اليقظة الكاملة، والحفاظ على الروح القتالية للجنود، وتبدو فى   كلماته تقديره لخطورة حرب أكتوبر التى هزمت نظرية الجيش الذى لا يقهر.
والذى لم   يعترف به الجنرال شارون- الذى ما يزال يعيش فى غيبوبة- أن الجندى المصرى، أو   المقاتل المصرى، على جميع المستويات عندما أتيحت له الفرصة للقتال، أثبت قدرته   على المواجهة حتى تحت ظلال الهزيمة فى سيناء، وهو نفسه قد اعترف بقدرة المقاتل   المصرى الذى حارب دفاعا عن ممر - شتلا فى عام 1956 أيضا فإنه يعرف قدرة المقاتل   المصرى فى جبل لبنى بسيناء، عندما قاوم اللواء المدرع المصرى بقيادة اللواء أ.ح   عبد المنعم واصل وجنوده الذين قاوموا حتى آخر طلقة، وحتى صدرت التعليمات   بالانسحاب، فى حرب يونيو 1967، والتى شهدت أيضا قدرة المقاتل المصرى، فى مضيق   الجدى بسيناء، بقيادة اللواء أ.ح كمال حسن على، الذى قاوم مع جنوده حتى آخر   طلقة، وحتى صدرت إليهم بالانسحاب، والتى جرح فيها اللواء كمال حسن على.
وقدرة   الجندى المصرى، والمقاتل المصرى، على جميع المستويات ظهرت واضحة للعالم   ولإسرائيل عندما استشهد الفريق أول عبد المنعم رياض، بين جنوده على الخطوط   الأمامية عند المعدية رقم 6 على مياه القناة يوم 9 مارس 1969 أثناء حرب   الاستنزاف وهو أعلى رتبة فى القوات المسلحة، ولم يمنعه منصبه العسكرى الرفيع،   كرئيس لأركان حرب القوات المسلحة المصرية، من التواجد بين جنوده، ومقاتليه، وهو   يتفقد المواقع الأمامية للقوات المصرية، تحت سمع وبصر القوات الإسرائيلية، التى   رصدت وصوله إلى الموقع وحددت مكانه، وأطلقت النار على الموقع، ويستشهد الفريق   عبد المنعم رياض. 
تجليات قتالية قدرة وكفاءة   المقاتل المصرى الذى كان المفاجأة الكبرى فى حرب أكتوبر 1973 تجلت فى جميع   المواقع على طول الجبهة فشهدت جبهة القتال استشهاد المقاتل المصرى اللواء أ.ح   مهندس أحمد حمدى، بين رجاله وهو يشرف بنفسه على إقامة الكبارى، ليستشهد فى   الموقع الذى شهد بعد ذلك إنشاء المعدية رقم 6 لتكون نقطة عبور دائمة بين الوادى وسيناء،   وبالعكس، كما شهدت جبهة القتال استشهاد اللواء أ.ح شفيق مترى سدراك، وهو يؤدى   واجبه بين رجاله، ليكون أحد الشهداء الذين أسهموا فى تحقيق النصر مع غيرهم من   الضباط والجنود الذين قدموا أرواحهم فداء للوطن، وهم يقدمون حياتهم فى المعركة. 
وتجلت قدرة   المقاتل والجندى المصرى فى معركة تحرير مدينة القنطرة شرق المدينة الثانية بعد   العريش خلال حرب أكتوبر المجيدة والتى قادها اللواء فؤاد عزيز غالى مع رجاله،   الذين أكدوا قدرتهم القتالية وكفاءتهم فى عمليات القتال فى المدن من شارع إلى   شارع ومن بيت إلى بيت مع منع العدو من التقدم إلى المدينة فكانت المدينة الوحيدة   التى تم تحريرها خلال حرب أكتوبر وبعدها عادت العريش عاصمة سيناء بعد السلام   وبعدها عادت مدينة الطور فى الجنوب فى إطار استكمال تحرير سيناء حتى عادت طابا   ليتم استكمال عودة سيناء كاملة إلى الوطن الأم، نتيجة لحرب أكتوبر المجيدة. 
وخلال معارك   الأيام الأولى من حرب أكتوبر تجلت القدرات القتالية للجنود المصريين، والذين   استفادوا من التدريب الجيد قبل الحرب، وسجل المقاتلون المصريون أرقاما قياسية فى   تدمير الدبابات الإسرائيلية، ولا ننسى الرقيب عبد العاطى، والمشهور باسم (صائد   الدبابات) الذى دمر 23 دبابة، وهو رقم أذهل الإسرائيليين، وكانت المفاجأة الرقيب   محمد المصرى صائد الدبابات الذى دمر 26 دبابة، وحالت ظروف القتال دون تسجيل   الرقم الذى حققه إلا بعد وقف إطلاق النار. 
الجندى   المصرى المفاجأة الكبرى فى حرب أكتوبر 1973 تضاف إلى عشرات المفاجآت التى أذهلت   العدو، وبهرت الصديق وأسهمت فى تحقيق النصر لمصر.
منقول عن مجلة أكتوبر

----------


## nefer

البطل ( عبد المنعم واصل ) بعد حصوله على الثانوية العامة التحق بكلية التجارة جامعة القاهرة ، وبعد حصوله على البكالوريوس التحق بالكلية الحربية عام 1940م ، وحصل على العديد من الدورات فى الاتحاد السوفيتى وبريطانيا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية .

 ويعد من الضباط المصريين القلائل الذين شاركوا فى الحرب العالمية الثانية ، وحرب فلسطين التى جرت عام 1948م ، ومعركة 1956م وكان وقتها قائداً لتشكيل مدرع .

 تدرج فى العمل بالقوات المسلحة الذى استمر لأكثر من ربع قرن ، وفى حرب 1967م كان برتبة ( عميد ) وقاد اللواء 14 مدرع مسانداً للواء 11 مشاه فى منطقة ( أم القطف ) وجبل ( لبنى ) بوسط سيناء ورفض الاستسلام للهزيمة وأدار معركة من أقوى المعارك ، وكبد القوات الإسرائيلية خسائر بلغت 47 دبابة ، 6 عربات مجنزرة ، اعترف بها ( موشى ديان ) وغيره من قادة إسرائيل ، وواصل دوره فى إعادة بناء القوات المسلحة لخوض معركة النصر .

 كان نموذجاً للقيادة الناجحة والقدوة الحسنة فذات يوم وقف بين رجاله ينادى على رتبة الملازم ( طارق عبد المنعم واصل ) قائلاً له : ( أنا والدك فقط فى المنزل ولابد أن تكون قدوة .. أنت محبوس 15 يوما 
وعن ليلة الهجوم قال البطل الفريق عبد المنعم واصل  : فى الليلة التى سبقت العبور كنا ننفذ مشروع الربيع وانقلب إلى حرب حقيقية فجهزنا القوارب التى كنا نستخدمها ودفعناها إلى الساتر الترابى تحت إشراف مجموعة خدمة القائد المكلفة بإرشاد الوحدات للطرق والمحاور ، وكنا فى مركز القيادة وحوالى الساعة السابعة ليلاً اتصل بى المشير ( محمد عبد الغنى الجمسى ) وطلب منى إرسال ضابط برتبة كبيرة لاستلام مظروف سرى ومختوم بالختم الأحمر ، ورجع الضابط حوالى الساعة الثامنة وكان فى المظروف أن سعت س هى 1400 فقمت بإحضار رؤساء قيادة الجيش وقادة الفرقتين والفرقة الاحتياطى ، وعندما حلت الساعة 1400 أمرنا الجنود بنفخ القوارب لأن سعت س كانت 1410 ، ففى تمام الساعة الثانية وخمس دقائق يوم السادس من أكتوبر قلت للأبطال : ( أبناشى الشجعان من محاربى الجيش الثالث الميدانى .. أمامكم القناة قناتكم وها أنتم تسمعون أمواجها ، وهناك على الضفة الشرقية أرض سلبت والآن حان اليوم والوقت لاستعادتها وتطهيرها .. أيها الرجال حانت ساعة الجهاد ) 
ثم يقول البطل اللواء ( عبد المنعم واصل ) : قام اللواء 130 مشاه أسطول بعبور القناه ، وخصص للفرقة 19 ضمن مهمتها مهاجمة نقطة لسان بور توفيق ، وضربنا هذه النقطة بكل أنواع المدفعية التى نملكها وأحضرنا لهم سريتين من الدبابات وأدخلناهما على لسان بور توفيق ، وقام بالضربة البطل العقيد ( أنور خيرى ) الذى كان يقوم بالضرب بنفسه ، وبمجرد أن عبرت قواتنا الجوية الضفة الشرقية لقناة السويس لم ينتظر البطل ( عبد المنعم واصل ) عودتها ، وأمر رجاله بالعبور فكانت قواته أول من رفعت العلم المصرى عالياً فوق سيناء .
وأثناء عبور القوات الرئيسية لقناة السويس واجهت صعوبات كبيرة فى إنشاء كبارى الجيش الثالث الميدانى فوقف البطل ( عبد المنعم واصل ) بين رجاله المهندسين العسكريين يحثهم على سرعة الانتهاء ثم أمر بعبور الفرقة 19 على كبارى ومعديات الفرقة السابعة ، ولم يترك الضفة الغربية لقناة السويس حتى أقيمت جميع الكبارى وعبرت جميع القوات ، وفى السادس من أكتوبر عام 1973م قال أحد القادة الإسرائيلييـن : ( إن ما رأيته بعينى أصابنى بالذهول فالجنود المصريين يتدفقون على القناة ويشقون المانع المائى بمعدل مرتفع عند الطرف الجنوبى للقناة كالإعصار .
كان للبطل الفريق  عبد المنعم واصل دوراً كبيراً فى صد الثغرة التى حدثت فى الدفرسوار خلال معارك أكتوبر 1973م ، وفى مقابلة مع البطل ( محمد المصرى ) صائد الدبابات) قال : خلال المعارك أصدر البطل / محمد عبد الحليم أبو غزالة : قائد مدفعية الجيش الثانى الميدانى أوامره بالتحرك مع زملائى إلى منطقة الثغرة تحت قيادة البطل  عبد المنعم واصل  وبعد تجميع كتائب اللواء 128 مظلات تم اختيارى مع اثنين من موجهى الصواريخ للتعامل مع ثلاث دبابات إسرائيلية مستترة خلف إحدى التبات ، وتقوم بالضرب فى أى وقت وفى كل اتجاه ، وتقدم الضارب الأول وأطلق صاروخه على الدبابة الأولى فتحولت إلى كومة من النيران ، وأطلق الثانى صاروخه على الدبابة الثانية ففرت هاربة بعد إصابتها وبقيت الدبابة الثالثة من نصيبى حيث كانت مخندقة ولم يظهر منها سوى فتحة الماسورة فبقيت مرابطاً لها على مدار 36 ساعة ، وبعد أن أعطيت الأمان لمن بداخلها بدأ يظهر ثلث الماسورة فعلى الفور سارعت بإطلاق صاروخى على فوهة الماسورة فانفجرت الدبابة وصاح كل من كان بالموقع ( ألله أكبر ) وبعد فترة قصيرة فوجئت بحضور البطل ( عبد المنعم واصل ) إلى الموقع وهنأنى وأعطانى عشرة جنيهات قائلا ( والله يا بطل ما فى جيبى غيرها ) ، وكانت تعليمات البطل ( عبد المنعم واصل ) للضباط والجنود خلال معارك أكتوبر 1973م بعدم المساس بالأسرى الإسرائيليين مهما كانت الظروف ، ومعاملتهم إنسانياً لأن مصر تحترم القانون الدولى للحرب ، والقانون الإنسانى ، واتفاقيات جنيف ، كما أن الدين الإسلامى يحثنا على ذلك ، وبعد انتهاء المعارك تم تعيين البطل ( عبد المنعم واصل ) مساعداً لوزير الحربية فى شهر ديسمبر عام 1973م .
وفى الثامن عشر من شهر فبراير عام 1974م تم تكريمه ضمن الأبطال المكرمين فى الجلسة التاريخية لمجلس الشعب حيث منحه الرئيس ( السادات ) أرفع الأوسمة العسكرية ، ومنحه أيضا الرئيس الليبى ( معمر القذافى ) أرفع الأوسمة الليبية وهو وسام الشجاعة .
وخلال المشوار العسكرى للبطل ( عبد المنعم واصل ) حصل على مجموعة من الأنواط والأوسمة ، ويعد من القادة العسكريين القلائل الذين منحوا وسام الجمهورية من الطبقة الأولى .
وفى السابع والعشرين من شهر مارس عام 1974 تم تعيينه محافظا لسوهاج ، وفى الثانى عشر من شهر ديسمبر عام 1976 تم تعيينه محافظاً للشرقية وظل حتى شهر نوفمبر 1978م .
وفى يوم الجمعة السابع عشر من شهر مايو عام 2002 – الخامس من شهر ربيع الأول عام 1423هـ انتقل البطل الفريق عبد المنعم واصل  إلى الدار الآخرة ، وشيعت جنازته بعد ظهر يوم السبت من مسجد القوات المسلحة ( آل رشدان ) فى جنازة عسكرية ، وقد نعاه رئيس الجمهورية  بمزيد من الحزن والأسى فى بيان صدر عن رئاسة الجمهورية جاء فيه : ( لقد كان الفقيد رمزاً مشرفاً للعسكرية المصرية ، ضرب المثل والقدوة فى القيادة والشجاعة والعلم فكان واحدا من فرسان النصر فى حرب أكتوبر 1973م وكان القائد الذى تقدم صفوف جنوده فى يوم العبور العظيم عندما سطر مع أبناء القوات المسلحة تاريخاً لا يمحوه الزمن

----------


## nefer

الفريق سعد مأمون




ولد البطل الفريق ( سعد مأمون ) فى الرابع عشر من شهر مايو عام 1922م بمدينة القاهرة ، وفى عام 1936م حصل على الثانوية والتحق بالكلية الحربية وتخرج فيها عام 1940م وانضم لسلاح المدرعات حتى رتبة ( نقيب ) ثم عمل بسلاح الحدود لمدة ثلاث سنوات ثم عاد للمدرعات .
    التحق بكلية أركان الحرب وتخرج فيها عام 1953 برتية ( رائد ) ثم عمل ضابطا فى سلاح المدرعات ، وأرسل فى بعثة عسكرية للاتحاد السوفيتى عام 1959م وبعد عودته تولى قيادة قيادة لواء مدرع .
    وفى عام 1963م تولى رئاسة القوات العربية فى اليمن ، وبعد نكسة 1967م تولى قيادة الفرقة المدرعة ، وفى معارك الاستنزاف عين رئيسا لهيئة عمليات القوات المسلحة ثم مساعداً لرئيس هيئة حرب القوات المسلحة ، وفى أول يناير عام 1972م عين قائداً للجيش الثانى الميدانى وأعد القوات لمعركة العبور ، ثم عينه الرئيس ( محمد أنور السادات ) قائداً للقوات المكلفة بتدمير الثغرة ، فقام بتعديل الخطة التى وضعت لتصفية الثغرة ، والتى أطلق عليها اسم ( شامل ) بعد رؤيته للمواقع على الطبيعة ، وصدق وزير الحربية على التعديل ، وصدق عليه الرئيس ( محمد أنور السادات ) وكانت خطة فريدة بشهادة العسكريين ، وكانت كفيلة بتلقين إسرائيل درساً لن تنساه ، وأطلق عليه ( الثعلب ) وتمت ترقيته مساعداً لوزير الحربية ، والجدير بالذكر أن الساعة الثانية و37 دقيقة يوم السادس من أكتوبر 1973م كانت موعداً لسعادة البطل الفريق ( سعد مأمون ) حيث تلقى أول بلاغ برفع علم مصر على الضفة الشرقية للقناة .
      وقد وصف يوم الثامن من أكتوبر 1973 بأنه ( يوم حاسم ) فقد قام الجيش الثانى بمعركة مشرفة ، وانهزمت فيه إسرائيل شر هزيمة حيث تم صد وتدمير الضربة المضادة التى وجهتها إسرائيل مما جعل القيادة الإسرائيلية توقف الاستمرار فى الهجوم ، وكان الجيش الثانى الميدانى يحتل أكبر تعداد للقوات فى معارك أكتوبر ، وكان الجندى المصرى يعتمد على المهارات الخاصة التى اكتسبها فى التدريبات حيث كان يتسلل خلف الدبابات الإسرائيلية ويضع فى شكمانها منديلاً مبللاً فتقف على الفور ولا تستطيع الحركة .
      بعد انتهاء معارك 1973 عين رئيساً للجنة العليا لتطوير القوات المسلحة ، ثم عين محافظاً لمطروح ، ثم محافظاً للمنوفية ، ثم محافظاً للقاهرة فى الرابع عشر من شهر مايو عام 1977م .
وفى الخامس والعشرين من شهر سبتمبر عام 1982م تم ترقية البطل ( سعد مأمون ) إلى رتبة ( الفريق ) .
      وفى عام 1981م حصل على وسام الجمهورية من الطبقة الأولى ، وعلى رتبة ( الفريق ) الفخرية عام 1982م ، وعلى وسام من ( فرانسوا ميتران ) فى شهر فبراير عام 1983م ، ثم تولى منصب وزارة الحكم المحلى فى عام 1983م ، وفى ا لثامن والعشرين من شهر أكتوبر عام 2000م فاضت روحه إلى بارئها .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

* عزيزتى Nefer*
*مجهود رائع لتجميعك لهذه الصور والمعلومات ولكن للأسف أنا لى رأى ونظرة خاصة للعبور الذى حدث فى 6 أكتوبر 1973*
*فى عبورنا الأول الذى هو بحق إنجاز تاريخى حقيقى فى وقته وحينه ولكن حيث أن الأمور تحسب بخواتمها وإرجعى لمشاركاتى القديمة فى هذا الشأن فلا داعى للتكرار....نعم كنت سأشارك (بطريقه غير مباشره) فى هذه الحرب ولكن شاءت الأقدار أن أنهى خدمتى العسكرية فى مارس 1973 قبل العبور بشهور قليلة وأنا الذى يهمنى الآن هو المستقبل هو عبورنا الحالى من الظلم والظلام والإستبداد والإحتكار والإحتلال المحلى والمعتقلات والطوارئ إلى الحريه و العداله والمساواة ومراعاة حقوق الإنسان المصرى داخل بلده وهذا العبور الجديد لن يتأتى أبدا بالبكاء بين الأطلال على شهداءنا فى العبور الأول والذى كانت نتيجته منقوصه للأسف و هاهو الجيش الثالث والذى عبر وحوصر هاهى قواعده ومعسكراته فى مدينة السويس وليست فى مدينة العريش أو حتى أعلى قمم الجبال فى سيناء حيث ترقد أنظمة الإنذار المبكر الأمريكية لتحمى من من من؟...سيناء بالنسبة لنا نحن الشعب المصرى المغلوب على أمره مجرد منتجع سياحى شاطئ مميز للخواجات من كل جنسية وعلى رأس كل هذه الجنسيات الجنسية التى تحمل جواز السفر الإسرائيلى رحلات سياحية جماعيه بأرخص الأسعار....أين شعب وادى النيل فى سيناء؟ أين المدن المكتظه بالسكان فى سيناء؟  أين المصانع فى سيناء؟...أتعلمين كم مساحة سيناء بالنسبة لمساحة مصر؟ أنها سدس مساحة مصر؟ فى حين أهل فلسطين فى غزة المحاصرة من قوى البغى والشر من كل جانب يعيشون وروؤسهم مرفوعه على بضعة كيلومترات قليلة ونحن قلة قليلة فى سيناء تعيش على سدس مساحة المهروسه مصر....البكاء السنوى على الأطلال لن يرجع شعور الإنتماء المفقود واللامبالاة والبلاده عند الشعب المصرى....الحل فى أيدينا...الحل فى التغيير....*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> * رجاء من الإخوة بالمنتدى عدم وضع ردود بل يضعوا مساهمات بمعلومات عن أى بطل من أبطال حرب أكتوبر ممن قد نسيتهم أو لا أعرف عن بطولاتهم ( وهم كثيرون ) و لنجعل هذا الموضوع نصب تذكارى لهم هم فقط و من يريد إرسال رد خاص فليرسل رسالة خاصة .*
> 
> *بسم الله نبدأ و عليه نتوكل و هو المعين*


موضوع يستحق الاشاده والتقدير 

فحرب اكتوبر ستبقى دائما احلى الايام وامجدها 

وسيبقى رجالها اساطير نرويها لاجيال المستقبل 

وياريت نتبع رغبة الاخ العزيز صاحب الفكرة والموضوع 

فى عدم وضع  مشاركات بل نضع مساهمات

----------


## nefer

> * عزيزتى nefer*
> *مجهود رائع لتجميعك لهذه الصور والمعلومات ولكن للأسف أنا لى رأى ونظرة خاصة للعبور الذى حدث فى 6 أكتوبر 1973*
> *فى عبورنا الأول الذى هو بحق إنجاز تاريخى حقيقى فى وقته وحينه ولكن حيث أن الأمور تحسب بخواتمها وإرجعى لمشاركاتى القديمة فى هذا الشأن فلا داعى للتكرار....نعم كنت سأشارك (بطريقه غير مباشره) فى هذه الحرب ولكن شاءت الأقدار أن أنهى خدمتى العسكرية فى مارس 1973 قبل العبور بشهور قليلة وأنا الذى يهمنى الآن هو المستقبل هو عبورنا الحالى من الظلم والظلام والإستبداد والإحتكار والإحتلال المحلى والمعتقلات والطوارئ إلى الحريه و العداله والمساواة ومراعاة حقوق الإنسان المصرى داخل بلده وهذا العبور الجديد لن يتأتى أبدا بالبكاء بين الأطلال على شهداءنا فى العبور الأول والذى كانت نتيجته منقوصه للأسف و هاهو الجيش الثالث والذى عبر وحوصر هاهى قواعده ومعسكراته فى مدينة السويس وليست فى مدينة العريش أو حتى أعلى قمم الجبال فى سيناء حيث ترقد أنظمة الإنذار المبكر الأمريكية لتحمى من من من؟...سيناء بالنسبة لنا نحن الشعب المصرى المغلوب على أمره مجرد منتجع سياحى شاطئ مميز للخواجات من كل جنسية وعلى رأس كل هذه الجنسيات الجنسية التى تحمل جواز السفر الإسرائيلى رحلات سياحية جماعيه بأرخص الأسعار....أين شعب وادى النيل فى سيناء؟ أين المدن المكتظه بالسكان فى سيناء؟  أين المصانع فى سيناء؟...أتعلمين كم مساحة سيناء بالنسبة لمساحة مصر؟ أنها سدس مساحة مصر؟ فى حين أهل فلسطين فى غزة المحاصرة من قوى البغى والشر من كل جانب يعيشون وروؤسهم مرفوعه على بضعة كيلومترات قليلة ونحن قلة قليلة فى سيناء تعيش على سدس مساحة المهروسه مصر....البكاء السنوى على الأطلال لن يرجع شعور الإنتماء المفقود واللامبالاة والبلاده عند الشعب المصرى....الحل فى أيدينا...الحل فى التغيير....*


أستاذى العزيز 
أشكرك على ردك الرقيق و الذى به الكثير من الحزن على حاضرنا و لكنى أرى أن ما وصلنا إليه هو نتيجة تجاهل الحكومات السابقة و الحالية لهذه البقعة الغالية من أرضنا الحبيبة و عدم استثمارها بالصورة الصحيحة إقتصاديا و بشريا و لا يجب أن نحمل هؤلاء الأبطال أخطاء من بعدهم و من واجبنا بل و من حقهم علينا أن نسجل تضحياتهم و عبقريتهم لأبنائنا الذين لم يعاصروهم لعل و عسى أن يكون منهم من يحمل الراية التى سلمونا إياها و لكننا تجاهلنا هذه المنطقة و وضعت حكومتنا - الغير رشيدة - كل مواردنا فى محاولات فاشلة للإستثمار فى منطقة القاهرة فقط و تناسوا باقى مناطق مصر من الصعيد للصحراء الغربية المليئة بالخير و هى مستقبل مصر و كذلك الصحراء الشرقية آملين من الله عز و جل أن يهديهم الله إلى أن هناك مناطق أخرى أهم من القاهرة التى لا أمل فى حل مشاكلها و أن يعملوا على تنمية سيناء و التىكان يجب البدء فى استثمارها بداية من يوم 21 إبريل 1982 بعد تسلمها كاملة بيوم واحد

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أستاذى العزيز 
> 
> أشكرك على ردك الرقيق و الذى به الكثير من الحزن على حاضرنا و لكنى أرى أن ما وصلنا إليه هو نتيجة تجاهل الحكومات السابقة و الحالية لهذه البقعة الغالية من أرضنا الحبيبة و عدم استثمارها بالصورة الصحيحة إقتصاديا و بشريا و لا يجب أن نحمل هؤلاء الأبطال أخطاء من بعدهم و من واجبنا بل و من حقهم علينا أن نسجل تضحياتهم و عبقريتهم لأبنائنا الذين لم يعاصروهم لعل و عسى أن يكون منهم من يحمل الراية التى سلمونا إياها و لكننا تجاهلنا هذه المنطقة و وضعت حكومتنا - الغير رشيدة - كل مواردنا فى محاولات فاشلة للإستثمار فى منطقة القاهرة فقط و تناسوا باقى مناطق مصر من الصعيد للصحراء الغربية المليئة بالخير و هى مستقبل مصر و كذلك الصحراء الشرقية آملين من الله عز و جل أن يهديهم الله إلى أن هناك مناطق أخرى أهم من القاهرة التى لا أمل فى حل مشاكلها و أن يعملوا على تنمية سيناء و التىكان يجب البدء فى استثمارها بداية من يوم 21 إبريل 1982 بعد تسلمها كاملة بيوم واحد


 
*عذرا هل أقول "عزيزى" أم "عزيزتى" نيفر لأننى شاركت ولم أساهم كما هو مطلوب وكما طلب الأخ إسكندرانى الذى أختلف معه فى موضوع المشاركة أم المساهمة فنحن هنا فى منتدى ولسنا  هنا فى دار الكتب و المحفوظات المصريه أو بانوراما حرب 6 أكتوبر 1973*

*وشكرا نيفر على تفهمك لمشاركتى وردك الإيجابى عليها بدون الردود السلبيه المعتاده أننى غير وطنى أو أننى لا سمح الله عميل لدوله أجنبيه وأتقاضى منها الأخضر والأزرق......*

*أما عن المساهمات فأعتقد أن الأخوة فى المنتدى من أبطال العبور الأول قد أفاضوا فيها جزاهم الله خيرا....وإلى اللقاء فى 6 أكتوبر 2009 لنعيد البكاء مره أخرى على اللى فات وهكذا دواليك.....والمهم من أكتوبر 2008 إلى أكتوبر 2009 أتمنى أن نكون قد قطعنا شوطا طويلا تجاه العبور الجديد ويا خوفى  يكون أكتوبر 2009  هو نفسه  أكتوبر 2008 وهو نفسه   أكتوبر 2007 وأكتوبر 2006 وأكتوبر 2005 وكأننا نركب قطار المستقبل والذى تعطل منذ أكتوبر 1973*

----------


## محمود_مي

* الشكر من اعماق قلبي للاخ نفر علي هذا المجهود (واقبل يد كل من حارب في هذه الحرب العظيمه)

ثانيا انا مع الدكتور  جمال الشربيني فقط عن التغيير في مصر وحكم بلادنا بأنفسنا او السيطره عليها

وهذه الحرب ستبقي دائما اليوم وغد رمز للقوه المصريه والاراده والعزه مهما مرت السنين*

----------


## nefer

وسام نجمة سيناء يعتبر ارفع وسام عسكري مصري



 
ويمنح الوسام لكل ضابط أو جندي قاموا بأعمال استثنائية خارقة فى القتال المباشر مع العدو بمسرح العمليات ....

 تدل على بسالة نادرة وقدرة فذة وتفان فى الفداء وترتب عليها إلحاق خسائر فادحة بالعدو وإحباط خططه أو هزيمة قواته أو اسر وحداته أو تدمر مواقعه فى البر أو البحر أو الجو ....


  وسام نجمة سيناء منح للعديد من أبطال الحرب فقد منح من الطبقة الأولى لكل من الأبطال 
 




 1- اللواء / أحمد حمدي عبد الحميد

2- اللواء / شفيق مترى سدراك

3- العميد / إبراهيم الرفاعى

4- العميد / محمد فطين دياب

5- العقيد / إبراهيم عبده عبد الفتاح

6- العقيد / إبراهيم عبد التواب

7- المقدم / صلاح عبد السلام حواس 

8- المقدم / محمد محمد زرد

9- الرائد / مبارك عبد المتجلي مهران 

10- الرائد / فيصل عبد الفتاح العطار

11- الرائد طيار/ إسماعيل حسن الإمام

12- النقيب/ محمد عبد الحميد سرية

13- ملازم أول/ محمد حسن عبد العزيز 

14- العميد/ عادل سليمان يسرى

15- العميد/ محمد حمدي الحديدي 

16- العميد بحري/ على توفيق جاد 

17- العقيد/ عبد الوهاب محمد الحريري

18- العقيد/ ناجى عبده الجندي

19- المقدم/ نزيه محمد حلمى

20- الرائد بحري/ حسن محمد هندي 

21- الرائد طيار/ شريف محمد عزب

22- الرائد طيار/ محمد وفائي محمد 

23- الرائد طيار/ محمد ضياء الدين يحيى 

24- النقيب/ السيد عبد الرحيم البرعى 

25- النقيب/ السيد درويش السيد

26- النقيب/ احمد السيد عبد الباقي 

27- نقيب طيار/ حسن محمد حسن

28- عميد طيار/ يحيى محمود الرفاعى

29- مقدم/ عماد احمد الصفتى

30- مقدم/ صلاح كمال مرسى رسلان 

31- النقيب/ محمد منير مكى

32- ملازم أول/ سيد جلال أبو العنيين 

33- ملازم / محمد طه خليل

34- المشير/ احمد إسماعيل على 

35- مساعد فنى / حمدى عثمان طه

36- مساعد تعليم/ على احمد حسن 

37- رقيب أول/ ملاك تادرس

38- رقيب أول/ طلعت عبد الستار طلبة 

39- رقيب / عبد النبى زكريا

40- رقيب/ السيد محمد عبد الشافى 

41- عريف/ عاطف محمد مصطفى

----------


## nefer

وأيضا منح وسام نجمة سيناء من الطبقة الثانية لكل من الأبطال 







1- عريف/ مصطفى كامل حميد

2- عريف/ ربيع محمد البربرى 

3- رقيب أول/ مرتضى موسى

4- رقيب أول/ احمد شوقى عفيفى

5- رقيب أول/ محمود مصطفى حسن 

6- رقيب أول/ مراد عبد الحافظ 

7- رقيب أول/ محمد عبد المعطى عطيه 

8- رقيب / عبد المعطى عبد الله عيسى

9- رقيب/ إبراهيم عبد الغنى السكرى 

10- رقيب/ سعيد السيد فايد إبراهيم

11- رقيب/ جبر على عبد الجليل

12- رقيب/ محمد إبراهيم المصري 

13- رقيب/ محمد حسن على 

14- رقيب/ محمد محمود الشربينى 

15- رقيب/ نور الدين على 

16- رقيب/ رمضان عمارة 

17- رقيب/ مصطفى العربي احمد 

18- رقيب/ منصور عبد ربه مغربى

19- رقيب / إبراهيم حسن عرفة

20- عريف/ عبد الحليم فهمى صالح

21- عريف/ سيد عبد الحافظ هنداوى 

22- جندي/ محمد الجندى 

23- جندي/ محمد احمد حماقة

24- جندي/ سعيد محمود خطاب 

25- جندي/ محمود رمضان عبده علون

----------


## nefer

هؤلاء الأبطال حصلوا على وسام نجمة الشرف لتضحياتهم وشجاعتهم





1 الفـريـق أول/ احـمـد إسماعـيـل عـلــى 

2 الـــفـــريـــق/ ســــعـــــد الـــشـــاذلـــي

3 لــواء/ محـمـد عـبـد الغـنـى الجمـسـى

4 لــــــواء/ مــحــمــد عـــلــــى فــهــمـــي

5 فـريــق بـحــري/ فـــؤاد مـحـمـد ذكــــرى

6 لــواء/ طـيـار مـحـمـد حـسـنـى مـبــارك

7 لـــــــواء/ إبــراهــيـــم فـــــــؤاد نــــصــــار 

8 لـــــــواء/ بـــهــــى الــــديــــن نــــوفــــل

9 لـــــــواء /احـــمــــد عــــبــــود الــــزمــــر 

10 العـمـيـد/ نـــور الـديــن عــبــد الـعـزيــز

11 عـقــيــد/ جــمـــال الــديـــن قـــاســـم 

12 عـقـيــد/ حـلــمــي عــبـــد الـعــاطــى

13 عـمــيــد /عــلـــى حـــســـن عـــلـــى 

14 عـقـيــد/ فــــاروق الـســيــد حــســـن

15 مــقــدم/ شــريـــف احــمـــد ســالـــم 

16 مـقــدم/ عـبــد السـمـيـع الخـجـرمـى

17 مـــقــــدم /إبــراهــيـــم الــدســوقـــي 

18 الـرائــد/ مـحـمـد مصـطـفـى شـومــان

19 الــرائـــد/ مــحــمــد مــــــرزوق فــــــرج 

20 الـــــرائــــــد/ فــــــــــــاروق فــــــــــــؤاد

21 الرائد/ محمود رفعت عبد الوهاب عامر 

22 الــرائـــد/ مـحــمــد عـــــادل الــقـــرش

23 الــرائـــد/ مـحــمــد احــمـــد مــحــمــد 

24 الــرائـــد /عـــــادل مــحــمــود عــــــلام

25 نـقــيــب/ احــمـــد مــقــبــل عــطــيــة 

26 مــلازم أول/ سعـيـد بـطــرس تـــادرس

27 رائـــد/ حـمــدى مـحـمـد أبـــو طــالــب

28 نقيـب بحـري/ يسـرى منيـر الحـصـرى

29 عــقــيــد طـــيـــار/ زكـــريــــا كـــمــــال 

30 مـقــدم طـيــار/ عــمــر عــبــد الـعـزيــز

31 رائـد طيـار/ محـمـد عـاطـف الـسـادات

32 رائد طيار/ عاصم عبـد الحميـد حسـن

33 رائــد طـيـار/ محـمـد صبـحـي الشـيـخ 

34 ملازم أول/ محمد رشـاد عبـد الحميـد

35 نــقــيــب /عـــبـــد الله أبـــــــو الـــعــــز

36 نـقـيــب /عــبــد الـمـحـيـى إبـراهــيــم

37 الــلـــواء/ عـــبـــد الـمـنــعــم خــلــيــل 

38 الـــــلـــــواء/ ســـــعــــــد مـــــأمــــــون

39 الــلـــواء /عـــبـــد الـمـنــعــم واصــــــل

40 الـــــلــــــواء /احـــــمــــــد بــــــــــــدوى

41 الــــلـــــواء /يــــوســـــف عــفــيــفـــي

42 الـــلـــواء/ فـــــــؤاد عـــزيــــز غـــالــــى

43 العميد/ محمد عبـد الحليـم أبـو غزالـة

44 الـلـواء/ فتـحـي حـســن أبـــو سـعــدة

45 اللـواء/ رفعـت عـبـد رب النـبـى حـافـظ 

46 الـعـمــيــد/ عـــبـــد الــعــزيــز قــابــيــل

47 الــعــمــيـــد/ مـــقـــبـــل شـــــكـــــري

48 العميـد/ عبـد الحمـيـد عـبـد السمـيـع

49 الــعــمـــيـــد/ صـــــابـــــر زهـــــــــــدي 

50 العـمـيـد/ مـحـمـود حـســن عـبــد الله

51 العـقـيـد/ فـتـحـي عـبــاس سلـيـمـان 

52 الـعـقـيــد/ مـحــمــد الـفــاتــح كــريـــم

53 العقـيـد/ مقـبـل عـبـد العـزيـز حـســن 

54 الــعــقـــيـــد/ عـــــلـــــى حـــــســـــن

55 الــعــقـــيـــد/ عـــثـــمــــان كـــــامـــــل

56 الـعــقــيــد/ نـــيــــازى الـسـحــيــمــى

57 الــعـــقـــيـــد/ حـــــســــــن رضـــــــــــا

58 الــعــقــيــد/ حــــســــام الـــهـــلالـــي

59 الــعــقــيــد/ مــحـــمـــود الــمـــصـــري

60 الـمــقــدم/ مـنــصــور عــبـــد الـعــزيــز

61 الـــرائـــد/ احـــمـــد حــنــفــي جـــبـــر

62 الـــــرائــــــد فــــتــــحــــي غــــــانــــــم

63 الـــــرائـــــد/ إبـــراهـــيــــم زيـــــــــــادة

64 الــنــقــيـــب/ احــــمـــــد حـــــمـــــدى

65 الــنــقــيـــب/ مـــحـــســـن عـــــمـــــر 

66 الــنــقــيــب/ عــــاطــــف الــــصـــــادق

67 الــنــقـــيـــب طـــلـــبــــة مـــحـــمــــود

68 الــنــقـــيـــب /عـــــصـــــام هــــــــــلال

69 الـمـقـدم بــحــري/ صــــلاح الـطـوبــى 

70 الـمـقــدم بــحـــري/ مــحـــب كــامـــل

71 الـمــقــدم بــحـــرى/ رضــــــا راشــــــد 

72 الـمـقـدم بــحــري/ يـاسـيــن مـحـمــد

73 الـرائـد بـحـرى/ شــرف الـديــن وفـيــق

74 الــرائــد بــحــرى/ مـحــمــود عـثــمــان

75 مـــقـــدم طـــيـــار/ عـــلـــى عــطــيــة 

76 مقـدم طـيـار/ محـمـد عـلـى خمـيـس

77 الــرائــد طـيـار/مـحـمـد رضـــــا صــقـــر

78 الـــرائـــد طـــيـــار/ احـــمــــد بـــديــــع

79 الــرائــد طــيــار عــبــد الله الاســطــى

80 نـقــيــب طــيـــار/ جـــــلال الــبــاســل

81 نــقــيــب طـــيــــار/ عـــلــــى قـــربــــة 

82 نـقـيـب طـيــار/ احــمــد عــــز الــديــن

83 نـقـيــب طيـار/إبـراهـيـم الـمـخـزنـجـى 

84 نـقــيــب طـــيـــار/ نـــصـــر مـــوســـى

85 نـقــيــب طــيـــار/ شــاكـــر فــتـــح الله

 86 نـقــيــب طـــيـــار/ عـــاطـــف عـــبـــده

87 مـلازم أول/ طيـار نـصـر عـبـد الـسـلام

88 مـلازم أول/ طيـار مدحـت عبـد التـواب

89 لـواء /محمـود علـى سعيـد سليـمـان

 90عـقـيـد/ مـحـمـد حـسـنـى سـمـاحــة

91 رائـــــــــــد/ مــــحــــمــــد الأمــــــيــــــر 

92 نـقـيـب/ سـامــي فـــادى ارمـانـيـوس

93 مـــــــلازم أول/ عــثـــمـــان زيــــتــــون

94 ملازم أول/سمير حسـن عبـد الحليـم



منقول عن د / يحيى الشاعر

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="6 80"]هذا هو احلى بيان الى قلبى وقلب كل مصرى 


[frame="7 80"] البيان الرقم (7) 
التاريخ: 6/10/1973 
سعت : 1930 

الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
نجحت قواتنا المسلحة في عبور قناة السويس على طول المواجهة وتم الاستيلاء على منطقة الشاطئ الشرقي للقناة وتواصل قواتنا حالياً قتالها مع العدو بنجاح ـ كما قامت قواتنا البحرية بحماية الجانب الأيسر لقواتنا على ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط وقد قامت بضرب الأهداف الهامة للعدو على الساحل الشمالي لسيناء وإصابتها إصابات مباشرة.[/frame]  [/frame]

----------


## nefer

> هذا هو احلى بيان الى قلبى وقلب كل مصرى 
> 
> 
>  البيان الرقم (7) 
> التاريخ: 6/10/1973 
> سعت : 1930 
> 
> الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> نجحت قواتنا المسلحة في عبور قناة السويس على طول المواجهة وتم الاستيلاء على منطقة الشاطئ الشرقي للقناة وتواصل قواتنا حالياً قتالها مع العدو بنجاح ـ كما قامت قواتنا البحرية بحماية الجانب الأيسر لقواتنا على ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط وقد قامت بضرب الأهداف الهامة للعدو على الساحل الشمالي لسيناء وإصابتها إصابات مباشرة.




لكن للأسف أنا مش شايف مساهمتك غالبا السبب إنى باستعمل الفايرفوكس

----------


## nefer

علم الدولة هو رمزها وشعارها المقدس وبه تعرف بين الدول ويعد علم جمهوريةمصر العربية اقدم اعلام المعمورة بل كان الاساس لفكرة اعلام الدول الاخرى .
وفي حرب السادس من اكتوبر 1973 مـ اهتز الوجدان المصري والعربي وتحركتالقلوب والمشاعر خلال مشاهدة الصورة التاريخية لأول مجموعة مصرية تعبرقناة السويس وتقتحم خط بارليف الحصين وترفع علم مصر الحبيبة علي اول نقطةتم تحريرها وهذه الصورة واللقطة التاريخية مازالت حتي يومنا هذا تدخلالسرور والفرحة والفخر علي قلوب المصريين والامة العربية .. ومن هذاالمنطلق نقدم البطل الذي نال شرف رفع اول علم مصري يوم العبور العظيم وقتل 30 من الاسرائيليين في دقائق معدودة .. 

انه البطل محمد محمد عبد السلام العباسي
 





 المولود في الحادي والعشرين من شهر فبراير عام 1947 بمدينة اشتهرت بالنخيل وكانت القوافل التي تمر بمصر اثناء قدومها من الشام محملة بالطوب لبناء مسجد قايتباي بالقاهرة تستريح لبعض الوقت تحت ظلال نخيلها ومن اشجارالنخيل اشتهرت نخلتان بقرنيهما ومن هنا جاء اسمها .. انها مدينة ( القرين ) بمحافظة الشرقية .. كما حرصت القوافل علي بناء مسجد بها اطلق عليه ايضامسجد قايتباي .. و بالاضافة لشهرة المدينة اشتهرت ايضا بمواقفها الوطنيةضد المعسكر الاجنبي بالتل الكبير ابان الاحتلال وكذلك اثناء العدوانالثلاثي علي مصر ، فقد كان الاهالي يهاجمون معسكرات العدو ويعودونبالاسلحة والعتاد ويسلمونها للسلطات المصرية .. وشاهد ( محمد ) كل هذهالمواقف فشرب الوطنية ، وعندما الحقه والده بالكتاب حرص علي تعلم القراءةوالكتابة وحفظ القرآن الكريم ثم حصل علي الشهادة الابتدائية من مدرسةالقرين ثم حصل علي الشهادة الاعدادية واكتفى بهذا القدر من التعليم واتجهالي التجارة ورزقه الله من المحل التجاري الذي يديره رزقا كثيرا .
وعند بلوغه سن 16 سنة تم زفافه وفرحت به الاسرة لأنه اكبر الذكور حيث كانله اخ يصغره واختان تكبرانه .. ومرت الشهور ورزقه الله بمولود اسماه ( جلال ) وقبل نكسة 1967 بقليل تم استدعاء ( محمد محمد عبد السلام العباسي ) للتجنيد وبالفعل التحق بالخدمة العسكرية في الاول من شهر يونيو عام 1967وفي بداية عام 1968 انتقل الي الاسماعيلية وخضع مع زملائه من الجنودالمصرية للتدريبات العسكرية في سلاح المشاه ، وشارك في معارك الاستنزافوالتي قال عنها الضابط الهندي الكولونيل نارايان في كتابه( الحرب الاسرائيلية العربية الرابعة) 
لقد بدأت حرب الاستنزاف بقصف نيراني مستمر من المدفعية المصرية ضد المواقع الاسرائيلية علي طول مواجهة القناة ، ولم يكن في مقدور المدفعيةالاسرائيلية ان تسكت المدفعية المصرية فاضطرت الي القيام بتوجيه ضرباتجوية في يوليو عام 1969 ضد مرابض نيران المدفعية المصرية ، ولكن هذهالضربات لم تنجح في التقليل من تأثير المدفعية المصرية ، ولذلك قررتاسرائيل شن حرب استنزاف ضد مصر بالقيام بغارات علي بعض الاراضي المصرية ،لقد اثبتت حرب الاستنزاف للمصريين ان المثابرة والعزيمة هما الضمانالرئيسي للنجاح كما اكتسبت القوات المصرية خبرة في مواجهة الغارات الجويةالاسرائيلية والتكتيكات البرية.
ويقول اللواء الدكتور محمد اسامة عبد العزيز : 
في يوم التاسع من مارس عام 1969 استشهد الفريق اول عبد المنعم رياض فييوم لا ينساه الشعب المصري وفي فترة تميزت بالاعداد والتجهيز ليوم الثأرففي صباح ذلك اليوم كنت قائدا لموقع جزيرة الفرسان شرق الاسماعيلية والتيتشرف علي بحيرة التمساح وجزء من السويس في مواجهة المعبر رقم 6 وحيثالنقطة الحصينة للعدو في المواجهة ، وابلغت بزيارة الفريق اول عبد المنعمرياض رئيس هيئة اركان حرب القوات المسلحة المصرية وبصحبته اللواء عدلي سمير قائد الجيش واللواء عبد المنعم خليل نائبه .. وعندما وصل الفريق اول عبد المنعم رياض اخذ يسألني عن افراد الموقع وروحهم المعنوية ومستوىالتدريب والاستعداد للرد علي العدو والاشتباك معه .. وقد كان حوارا عسكرياومعنويا برغم صغر رتبته وقتئذ ، وفي الساعة الحادية عشرة والنصف من صباح ذلك اليوم غادر الفريق اول عبد المنعم رياض جزيرة الفرسان وبعد ساعة تم احد الاشتباكات التي اعتدى عليها الجنود مع العدو وقبل زوال شمس التاسع من مارس عام 1969 كان الخبر الحزين باستشهاد الفريق اول عبد المنعم رياض واصابة اللواء عدلي قائد الجيش بعد قصف العدو المباشر والغير المباشرلسيارات القيادة في اثناء تفقده للوحدة المجاورة ) .
وجعل يوم التاسع من شهر مارس من كل عام عيدا للشهيد تكريما للفريق اول عبد المنعم رياض وللشهداء الابرار .
وتأثر البطل محمد العباسي عندما علم باستشهاد الفريق اول عبد المنعم رياضوزاد اصراره علي الاخذ بالثأر من العدو الذي قام بضرب مدرسة بحر البقرومصنع الحديد والصلب بابو زعبل .
وبالفعل قام البطل محمد العباسي مع زملائه بزرع الالغام وراء خطوط القوات الاسرائيلية .
شاهد ايضا الاستفزازات التي كان يقوم بها بعض الجنود الاسرائيليين ، فقدكانوا يعلقون لافتات تحمل عبارات غير لائقة ، و يجلسوا علي شاطئ قناة السويس مع الفتيات الاسرائيليات في اوضاع مخلة بالاداب و الاخلاقيات ، وذات يوم قال ليعقوب -الجندي الاسرائيلي - اثناء وقوفه علي الضفة الاخرى لقناة السويس : يا يعقوب مش هتمشوا من هنا بقى ؟ 
فقال يعقوب : يا محمد مش هنمشي من هنا حتي لو جبتوا محمد بتعكوا ؟! ويقصد بذلك خير البرية صلي الله عليه وسلم .
فاستشاط غيظا و قرر البطل محمد العباسي مع زميله محمد القصاص احضار بعضالاسرائيليين كاسرى ، و بالفعل تم اقتناص احد الاسرائيليين و تم اسره ،ومنح البطل محمد العباسي مكافاة قدرها 50 جنيها ، ثم قامت مجموعة مصرية اخري باسر 4 من جنود القوات الاسرائيلية بالاضافة الي تدمير 4 ناقلات و 2دبابة ، و في تلك العملية اصيب البطل محمد العباسي في رجله اليسرى وتمنقله الي المستشفى ثم عاد لموقعه وواصل التدريبات العسكرية انتظارا ليوم الكرامة .
وجاء يوم الجمعة الموافق الخامس من شهر اكتوبر 1973 - التاسع من رمضان 1393 هـ في الصباح تلقي البطل و زملائه الاوامر بالافطار ، و دارت خطبة الجمعة حول المعارك التي خاضها الجيش الاسلامي خلال شهر رمضان المبارك علي مدار التاريخ ، و مكانة الشهيد في الاسلام ، و بعد الخطبة صلى الجنود علي علم جمهورية مصر العربية .
وفي صباح السادس من اكتوبر 1973 - العاشر من رمضان 1393 بدأت عمليات التمويه ، و في ساعة الصفر بدأ الجنود في عبور قناة السويس وكان البطلمحمد العباسي في طليعة القوات العابرة ، و فرح كثيرا عندما شاهد الطيرانالمصري عائدا بعد ان دك المطارات الاسرائيلية فنظر البطل الي السماء فشاهد ( الله اكبر ) مكتوبة بخطوط السحب فهلل مع الجنود ( الله اكبر ) و كانت صيحة العبور .
واسرع البطل نحو دشمة من دشم خط بارليف و لم يعبأ بالالغام و الاسلاكالشائكة التي مزقت ملابسه ، و بمجرد وصوله للدشمة فتح نيران سلاحه عليجنود العدو فقتل 30 اسرئيليا ثم القي قنبلة من خلال فتحة الدشمة فسمع صراخالاسرائيليين و كانها زغاريد فرح ، و تم اسر 21 جنديا اسرائيليا ، ثم صعدالي قمة الدشمة و مزق العلم الاسرائيلي و رفع مكانه العلم المصري معلنا تحرير اول نقطة بالقنطرة شرق ودخوله التاريخ من اوسع و اشرف و انبل الابواب لانه بذلك يعد اول مصري يرفع العلم المصري يوم العبور العظيم علياول نقطة تم تحريرها يوم العبور العظيم .
وبعد الاستيلاء على خط بارليف اصاب قادة اسرائيل الخوف والفزع والدهشة فقال حاييم بارليف ( من قال ان هناك خطا يسمى خط بارليف ) ؟
وبكت جولدا مائير اثناء مكالمة هاتفية مع الرئيس الامريكى نيكسون وطلبتمنه انقاذ اسرائيل .. وعلى الفور ارسل اليها مايقرب من 22500 طنا من الاسلحة الذكية من صواريخ موجههضد الطائرات وقنابل تليفزيونية وعنقودية .
وبعد وقف اطلاق النار تم السماح للبطل ( محمد العباسى ) بزيارة اهله وبالفعل زار اهله ثانى عيد الفطر ومكث ساعات بعد ان استقبلته القرين بالحب والفخر والاعتزاز ثم عاد ثانية الى الى الجبهة .
ورزق البطل ( محمد العباسى ) بمولود اطلق عليه اسم ( نصر ) اعتزازا وافتخارا بنصر اكتوبر الخالد .
وبعد تادية الخدمة العسكرية عاد البطل الى القرين التى خرجت عن بكرة ابيهاواستقبلت ابنها وابن مصر البطل ( محمد العباسى ) وبعد مدة قليلة تم تعيينهبالوحدة الصحية بالقرين .
وابتهاجا واحتفالا بنصر اكتوبر قام الحاج ( حسن فهيم خطاب ) احد ابناءمحافظة الجيزة باهداء فيلا رائعة بالهرم الى وزارة الحربية لتهديها بدورهاالى اول من قام برفع علم مصر يوم العبور العظيم .. فقامت الوزارة باهداءالفيلا الى البطل ( محمد العباسى ) فى حفل كبير حضره لفيف من القيادات الرسمية والشعبية .. واثناء الاحتفال طلب الحاج ( حسن فهيم ) من البطل(محمد العباسى ) تسجيل اسمه كابن من ابناء محافظة الجيزة فقال البطل : اناابن مصر كلها .
كما تم تكريم البطل من قبل قريته واللواء ( فؤاد عزيز غالى ) قائد الجيش الثانى الميدانى كما كرمته جامعة الزقازيق.
ويحرص البطل ( محمد العباسى ) على الجلوس مع اولاده ( جلال .. نصر .. هيام .. امال ) واحفاده ليقص عليهم قصص البطولة 
واثناء جلوسنا مع البطل ( محمد العباسى ) اثناء اجراء محاورة صحفية لمجلة ( صوت الشرقية ) لاحظت حفظه للقران الكريم .. وعندما تتحدث معه تشعر كانك تتحدث مع استاذ جامعى.

منقول عن كتاب ملامح مصرية
للكاتب / إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

----------


## nefer

*
*عبد العاطى لم يكن وحده صائد للدبابات بل هناك العشرات و من ضمنهم محمد المصرى و الذى تمكن من إصطياد 27 دبابة مستخدما فى ذلك 30 صاروخ فقط من ضمنها دبابة عساف ياجورى الذى طلب أن يراه فبعد أن تم أسره قال عساف أنه يريد كوب ماء ليروى عطشه و الثانى مشاهدة الشاب الذى ضرب دبابته و أخذ عساف ينظر إليه بإعجاب.
أما البطل الثالث و الذى إرتبط إسمه بتدمير دبابة ياجورى و المشاركة فى أسره قبل أن يجهز على 13 دبابة إسرائيلية و يدمرها بمفرده .. هو الرائد عادل القرش ، كان يندفع بدبابته فى إتجاه أهداف العدو بكفاءة عالية حتى أصبح هدفا سهل المنال لطيران العدو.
كان الشهيد قائد السرية 235 دبابات بالفرقة الثانية فى قطاع الجيش الثانى الميدانى فى إتجاه الفردان و يرتبط إسمه بتدمير دبابة العقيد عساف و فى نفس الوقت أنقذ دبابات معطلة للجيش المصرى و أخلى عددا كبيرا من جرحانا.
بعد أن شارك فى صد هجوم إسرائيلى صباح 8 أكتوبر و أدى مهامه بكفاءة عالية ، عاودت قوات العدو هجماتها المضادة بعد ظهر اليوم نفسه فى إتجاه الفرقة الثانية بمعاونة الطيران الإسرائيلى و تمكن البطل من تدميرها كاملة.
عاش القرش 25 عاما فى الإسكندرية و تخرج فى الكلية الحربية دفعة يوليو 1969 و شارك فى حرب الإستنزاف.
*

محمد المصرى*
* 


* *صاحب الرقم القياسى العالمى** فى صيد الدبابات*

*دمر 27 دبابة بثلاثين صاروخا* *خلال معارك اكتوبر 1973*
* 
**انتصار السادس من اكتوبر 1973 _ العاشر من رمضان 1393 هجرية سيظل محفورا** بآيات من نور فى ذاكرة التاريخ لانه قلب موازين الكثير من الخطط العسكرية**فالجندى المصرى سطر بطولات عظيمة خلال حرب اكتوبر مما اذهل العالم** ..* *ولاعجب فى ذلك لان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واصحابه الكرام اوصوا**بمصر خيرا لان جنودها خير اجناد الارض .. كما سجل اتاريخ شهادات القادة عن**براعة ومهارة وكفاءة وعظمة الجندى المصرى .. فالمارشال الفرنسى ( مارمون**)**قال بعد توليته قيادة الحلفاء فى حرب القرم : ( لاترسلوا لى فرقة تركية بل**ارسلوا لى كتيبة مصرية)** .
**وقال البارون _ بوالكونت _ بعد ان اذهلته معارك الجيش المصرى فى سوريا عام 1832 : ( ان المصريين هم خير من رأيت من الجنود)** 
**وقال _ نابليون بونابرت _ : ( لو كان عندى نصف هذا الجيش المصرى لغزوت العالم)**
**وقال المارشال ( سيمور ) قائد البحرية الانجليزية اثناء ضرب الاسكندرية**ومعقبا على سرعة المدفعية فى الرد من الفتحات التى تم تدميرها : ( رائع**ايها المقاتل المصرى)** .
**وقال نابليون الثالث بعد حرب المكسيك : ( قبل ان تصل الكتيبة المصرية الى**المكسيك لم نحظ بانتصار واحد وبعد ان وصلت لم نمن بهزيمة واحدة**)** 
**واللورد كنتشر قال بعد انتصاره فى جنوب افريقيا : ( مااكثر المأزق الحرجة**التى وجدت نفسى فيها اثناء القتال ولكنى كثيرا مافكرت وانا فى المازق فى**شجعانى المصريين وتمنيت ان يكونوا فى جانبى)**
**وفى السادس عشر من اكتوبر 1973 قالت التايمز : ( لقد برهن المصريون على**مقدرة جنودهم على القتال وقدرة ضباطهم على القيادة وقدرتهم على استخدام**احدث الاسلحة**)** 
**ومن جنود مصر البواسل الذين ادوا مهامهم بدرجة كفاءة عالية خلال معارك**اكتوبر 1973*  *البطل ( محمد ابراهيم عبد المنعم المصرى ) الشهير بـ ( محمد**المصرى )* 
*
*


البطل المصرى مع مؤلف الكتاب أمام دبابة عساف ياجورى المدمرة و التى لا تزال موجودة فى الفردان

 * الذى دمر 27 دبابة اسرائيلية بثلاثين صاروخا وهو رقم قياسى عالمى**فالرقم المسجل لاحد الجنود الروس خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية حيث دمر 7**دبابات للعدو ولذلك اقيم له تمثال بالميدان الاحمر بموسكو كاحد الابطال**العظام .. ومن هذا المنطلق _ تعالى _ عزيزى القارىء _ نتعرف على قصة حياة**البطل المصرى العربى ( محمد المصرى**)** :
**ولد البطل ( محمد المصرى ) فى الاول من يونيو عام 1948 بقرية شنبارة منقلا**مركز ديرب نجم بمحافظة الشرقية وهو اكبر اخوان**) .
**  التحق الطفل الصغير ( محمد ) بكتاب الشيخ ( ابو وردة ) بالقرية ثم كتاب**الشيخ ( عبد الحليم ) فتعلم القراءة والكتابة وحفظ الكثير من سور القرأن**الكريم ثم التحق بمدرسة القرية الابتدائية فاعجب به الاستاذ ( عبد الهادى**الصعيدى ) ناظر المدرسة وكذلك مدرسوه لتفوقه فى الدراسة كما لاحظوا حبه**وعشقه لمصر من خلال نظراته الدائمة نحو علم مصر اثناء تحية العلم فى طابور**الصباح** .
**كان ( محمد ) يذهب كل يوم احد بعد انقضاء اليوم الدراسى الى سوق الاحد** ..* *وهو السوق الاسبوعى لمركز ديرب نجم .. كان يذهب الى والده وجده حيث انهما**من الترزية البلدى ومعظم زبائنهما من رواد السوق .. وكان جده يعطيه قرش**صاغ ليأكل به فيقول ( محمد ) : وانت ياجدى ؟ فيقول الجد : كلنا سوف نأكل**مع امك واخوانك عندما نرجع اليهم .. ومن هنا تعلم ( محمد ) معنى الايثار** .
**فى عام 1957 توفى والد ( محمد ) عن عمر يناهز 28 سنة واثناء تشييع الجنازة**كان ( محمد ) بمدرسة القرية الابتدائية ، وعند مرورها امام المدرسة نظر من**الشباك ليلقي نظرة الوداع علي والده فاذا بمدرس الفصل ( فتحي عيد ) يصفعه**علي وجه طالبا منه الجلوس علي الدكة .. فصاح التلاميذ وقالوا : يا استاذ**فتحي هذه جنازة والد محمد ، وبعد انتهاء اليوم الدراسي ذهب محمد الي**المنزل واخذ اخوانه وقفوا مع رجال العائلة لتلقي العزاء .. وفي صباح اليوم**التالي ذهب ( محمد ) الي المدرسة وفي طابور الصباح بفناء المدرسة نادى**الاستاذ ( فتحي )علي ( محمد ) وقال له : سامحني يا بني : فانا منذ الامس لم**اذق طعم النوم ويدي التي ضربتك لا استطيع تحريكها ، فقال محمد بعفوية و**براءة الاطفال : انا مسامح يا استاذ .. ثم توالت بعد ذلك رعاية الاستاذ**لتلميذه انطلاقا من ادبه الجم و تفوقه الدراسي** .
**و ذات مساء قال محمد لجده - والد والده - : يا جدي انا اقول لك .. يا**والدي ، واقول لابي .. يا والدي ايضا فما معنى ذلك ؟ فتبسم الجد وقال : يا**محمد لقد رزقني الله من الذرية بــ 13 ولدا و بنتا ولكن كل واحد كان يعيش**لعمر 13 سنة ثم يتوفاه الله ولكن الوحيد الذي عاش حتي 14 سنة هو والدك**ولذا حرصت علي زواجه مبكرا من ابنة عمه ، وفي ليلة الزفاف تناسوا اطفاء**الشموع فشب حريق بالمنزل ولكن عناية الله حفظت المنزل بمن فيه** .
**ومن عادة اهل الريف عند وفاة الزوج وحفاظا علي الاولاد و الاسرة ولعدة**اعتبارات اخري تقوم الاسرة بتزويج ارملة المتوفي من اخيه الذي علي قيد**الحياة و الموجود بمنزل العائلة ، و لذا تزوجت ام محمد من السعيد عبد**المنعم المصري ورزقه الله من الاولاد بالمصري و طه و احمد** .
**بعد حصول محمد علي الشهادة الابتدائية التحق بمدرسة يحيي الاعدادية بديرب**نجم ولكنه لم يعش طفولته مثل بقية الاطفال حيث اللعب و المرح و اللهو**البرئ فطفولته كانت رجولة ، وفي عام 1963 حصل محمد علي الشهادة الاعدادية**، وفي عام 1967 كان طالبا بالسنة الثالثة الثانوية بمدرسة ديرب نجم وتم**تاجيل الامتحانات لمدة اسبوعين بسبب اندلاع حرب الخامس من يونيو 1967 ،**وبعد وصوله علي الثانوية تم تجنيده في الرابع و العشرين من شهر سبتمبر عام** 1969* *وتم توزيعه علي سلاح الصاعقة ، و بعد مرور نصف شهر علي التحاقه**بالسلاح تعرض لموقف مازال بذاكرته ففي اثناء الخدمة التي تسبق الفجر كان**بجواره احد الجنود من رفقاء السلاح فاذا باذان الفجر وهنا اندهش هذا**الجندي عندما سمع الاذان ؟ فقال لمحمد ، هل يوجد اذان للصلاة في هذا الوقت**؟ فقال محمد : يا سبحان الله .. كل الديانات تعلم ان في هذا الوقت اذانا**للفجر ، ثم قص ذلك الجندي لمحمد قصته ومفادها انه وحيد والديه وولده ميسور**الحال وبالتالي كان مدللا و يسهر كثيرا ثم ينام و الوقت الذي يستيقظ فيه**هو الصبح بالنسبة له و يصلي كل الصلوات عدا الفجر ، ولكن الخدمة العسكرية**جعلت منه شابا غاية في الالتزام و الانضباط .. و حقا بناء الانسان اصحب من**بناء العمارات** .
**توالت تدريبات الصاعقة وفى احدى التدريبات لاينسى ( محمد ) ذلك الموقف**الذى تعرض له مع مجموعة من الزملاء عددهم تيجاوز 75 جنديا ففى اثناء زحفهم**ليلا اصيب الكثير منهم بالدوسنتاريا فاذا بهم يقابلون بعض النباتات**الخضراء فقال احد الجنود : هذه حلبة خضراء فأكلوا منها ومع اول ضوء للفجر**اكتشفوا ان ماأكلوه ماهو الا نبات البرسيم فتعجبوا ولكن زاد تعجبهم عندما**شفيوا تماما من الدوسنتاريا** .
**في عام 1969 حصل ( محمد ) علي فرقة الصاعقة وجاء ترتيبه الاول علي الدفعة**ثم تدرب مع زملائه علي صواريخ ( جرادبي ) وتم حل فوج الصواريخ التابع**لسلاح الصاعقة والحاقه بسلاح المظلات وبالتالي كان تشكيل كتائب الفهد** (* *الصواريخ المضادة للدبابات** .
**في عام 1970 توفيت والدة ( محمد ) وبقيت كلماتها ( خليك راجل يامحمد ) في ذاكرته** .
**والبطل ( محمد ) استوعب مع الجنود الابطال والتدريبات العسكرية بصورة**ممتازة وخاصة بعد قرار الرئيس السادات بطرد الخبراء الروس .. فالصاروخ يمر**بمراحل ثلاث هي** : 
1* *ـ زمن تجهيزه**
2* *ـ زمن مروره**
3* *ـ تدميره للهدف**
**وهذه المراحل تحتاج الي 100 ثانية ، والوصول لذلك قال الخبراء الروس** (* *الجندي المصري يحتاج لعشرات السنين ) ولكن الجندي المصري اختصر هذه المدة**الي 40 ثانية فقط**
**ويرى البطل ( محمد المصري ) ان قرار طرد الخبراء الروس يمثل احترام العقلية المصرية بصفة عامة ، والعسكرية بصفة خاصة** 
**وبعد عام 1967 قامت اسرائيل ببناء خط بارليف الحصين من اجل تأمينها**والاحتفاظ بالارض المصرية المحتلة هذا بالاضافة الي الساتر الترابي**وخراطيم النابالم الموضوعة بقناة السويس والتي تحول سطح المياه الي كتل من**لهب النيران الحارقة مما دفع الي غرور اسرائيل وقادتها فقد قال ( موشي**ديان ) وزير الدفاع الاسرائيلي : ان هذا الخط سيكون الصخرة التي تتحطم**عليها عظام المصريين وسيكون مقبرة الجيش المصري** 
**وقالت ( جولدا مائير ) رئيسة وزراء اسرائيل : ان تصور عبور القوات المصرية الي الضفة الشرقية يعد اهانة للذكاء** .
**ولكن الانسان المصري يرفض الذل والهوان ولذا كان قرار العبور العظيم في السادس من اكتوبر 1973 ـ العاشر من رمضان 1393 هـ** 
**كان البطل ( محمد المصرى ) ضمن موجات العبور الاولى .. وبعد التمهيد**النيرانى وعودة طائرتنا بعد تنفيذ مهامها بنجاح استشعر البطل بان الله**تعالى سوف يكلل كفاح وجهاد مصر بالنصر كما استشعر انه ذاهب الى الجنة**لكنما راودته مسحة من الخوف ليس من لقاء القوات الاسرائيلية ولكن من عدم**وصول صاروخه الى الهدف الذى صنع من اجله ولكن تبددت مسحة الخوف بمجرد ان**وطات قدماه ارض سيناء لاول مرة فى حياته فنظر بجواره فشاهد قائد الكتيبة**البطل ( صلاح حواش ) ساجدا على رمال سيناء فقال له : ماذا بك ياافندم ؟**فقال : انا ساجد لله تعالى شكرا وليس بى اى سوء .. وهذا المشهد رفع من**الروح المعنوية للبطل ( محمد المصرى**)** .
**وبدأت مهمة البطل ( محمد المصرى ) على جبهة القتال وهى قطع الطريق على**الدبابات الاسرائيلية بمعنى انه كمين للقوات الاسرائيلية فالموقع الذى به**ليس فيه اصابات لانه محفوف بالمخاطر من كل الجهات فاما حياة او استشهاد** ..* *وبعد اداء المهمة يعود ( محمد ) الى مكان التمركز .. واثناء تواجده بوادى**النخيل وبعد هدوء القتال وفى الساعة الثالثة صباحا تسلق زميله الجندى** (* *شفيق فخرى سوريال ) نخلة لاحضار بعض البلح وبمجرد وصوله الى مكان البلح** (* *عمة النخلة ) سمع ( محمد ) خبطتين متتاليتين ثم شاهد طيران عمة النخلة فى**الهواء وسقوطها على الارض فايقن ان ( شفيق ) قد استشهد فزحف اليه فوجد نصف**خوذة ( شفيق ) على رأسه والنصف الاخر قد طار فى الهواء و ( شفيق ) ملقى**على الارض ووجهه فى اتجاه السماء ورافع سباطة البلح لاعلى .. فقال ( محمد** ) :* *ماذا بك ياشفيق ؟ فقال : انا بخير ولاتخف فالبلح لم يمسه التراب** ..* وفىيوم السابع من اكتوبر 1973 _ الحادى عشر من رمضان 1393 كانت المواجهةالاولى بين البطل ( محمد المصرى ) وبين الدبابات الاسرائيلية .. ففىالساعة التاسعة صباحا وبوادى النخيل وفى اقل من الزمن المطلوب اطلق صاروخهنحو دبابة اسرائيلية معادية فتحولت الى كومة من النيران فقال قائده البطل ( صلاح حواش ) مسطرة يامصرى .. بمعنى : ان خط المرور من القاعدة الىالدبابة كالخط المستقيم لاعوج فيه .. وفى هذا اليوم بلغ اجمالى الدباباتالتى دمرها البطل 4 دبابات .. واصدرت القيادة المصرية 5 بلاغات رسمية منرقم 9 الى 13 اذيع الاول فى الساعة السابعة صباحا والاخير اذيع فى الساعةالحادية عشرة وعشر دقائق ليلا وشملت خسائر القوات الاسرائيلية 30 طائرة و 32 دبابة عدا الدبابات والعربات المدرعة التى تركتها وخسائر الافراد .
وفى الساعات الاولى لصباح يوم التاسع من اكتوبر 1973 _ الثالث عشر من شهررمضان 1393 اجتمع داخل شعور البطل ( محمد المصرى ) نقيضان فبعد الاشتباكمع القوات الاسرائيلية وتدمير دباباته واسر الكثير من الاسرائيليين فرحالبطل ( صلاح حواش ) وبعد هدوء المعارك احضر زمزمية الماء لرى ظما الابطالوكل بطل كان حريصا على ان يشرب زميله اولا وبمجرد قيام البطل المقدم ( صلاح حواش ) باعطاء الزمزمية الى البطل ( محمد المصرى ) اذا بسقوطه علىالارض فزحف اليه البطل ( محمد ) فوجده مصابا بدانة اسرائيلية وقال لمحمد : مصر امانة بين ايديكم يامصرى .. ثم صعدت روحه الى بارئها .. فاهتز البطل ( محمد المصرى ) ولكن سرعان ماتمالك نفسه لان عمله من منطلق العقل والذهن .. وهذا من اصعب الاعمال .
وجلس ( محمد ) على الرمال يرسم مابمخيلته فاذا باثنين من الجنود المصريينامامه ثم طلبا منه التوجه معهما الى مركز قيادة المعركة بالفرقة الثانيةلمقابلة البطل العميد ( حسن ابو سعدة ) فذهب معهما وبمجرد ان شاهده البطلالعميد ( حسن ابو سعدة ) قال له : اهلا يابطل .. معى احد الاشخاص وهو الذىطلبك ؟ فقال : من هو ياافندم ؟ وعلى الفور اشار البطل ( حسن ) الى ذلكالشخص الجالس معه .. انه عساف ياجورى قائد اللواء 190 مدرع الاسرائيلىالذى وقع فى الاسر 
وظل ( عساف) يتأمل البطل ( محمد المصرى ) مدة طويلة ثم امره بالانصراف .. وهنا قال البطل ( حسن ابو سعده ) بعد ان دمرت دبابات عساف وتم اسره طلبمنى كوب من الماء ورؤية الجندى الذى دمر دبابته .. وهنا قال البطل ( محمدالمصرى ) : الحمد لله .. لقد اخذت بثأر قائدى البطل ( صلاح حواش ) وثأرالشهداء الابرار .. وفى هذا اليوم بلغ عدد الدبابات التى دمرها البطل ( محمد المصرى ) 6 دبابات 
وفى التاسع من اكتوبر 1973 اصدرت القيادة المصرية 5 بلاغات اذيع اولها فىالساعة العاشرة و ( 23 ) دقيقة صباحا واذيع الاخير فى الساعة الخامسة و ( 32 ) دقيقة ليلا وتضمنت البلاغات حصول القوات المصرية على الشاطىء الشرقىللقناة بالكامل وتدمير اللواء 190 مدرع الاسرائيلى واسر قائده ( عسافياجورى ) وتدمير 102 دبابة اسرائيلية 
وفى الثانى عشر من اكتوبر 1973 تلقى البطل ( محمد المصرى ) الاوامرباحتلال احدى التبات والاشتباك مع القوات الاسرائيلية وتمكن البطل منتدمير 6 دبابات اخرى .. وفى الرابع عشر من اكتوبر قام البطل بتدمير 10دبابات اخرى واصدرت القيادة المصرية 4 بلاغات عسكرية اذيع اولها فى الساعةالواحدة و ( 55 ) دقيقة صباحا واذيع البيان الاخير وهو برقم 39 فى العاشرةمساء .. وبعد مصرع ( ابراهام مندلر ) القائد العام للمدرعات الاسرائيليةالقى وزير الدفاع الاسرائيلى بيانا جاء فيه ( ان اسرائيل تخوض الان حربالم تحارب مثلها من قبل وهى حرب صعبة ومعارك المدرعات فيها قاسية والمعاركالجوية مريرة وهى حرب ثقيلة بايامها وثقيلة بدمائها) 
بعد قرار وقف اطلاق النار سمح الملازم اول ( فتحي خالد طه ) الذي توليالقيادة خلفا للشهيد ( صلاح حواش ) للبطل ( محمد المصري ) بزيارة اهله لمدةساعات ، وما ان وصل ( محمد ) الي القرية حتي وجد اشاعة تسبقه بانه قداستشهد ، وما ان شاهده اهالي القرية حتي فرحوا فرحا شديدا و خرجوا الياستقباله وبعد ان راي اسرته عاد الي الزقازيق عاصمة محافظة الشرقية ليستقلاتوبيس العودة لموقعه ومواصلة جهاده و كفاحه و لكنه وجد موقف اتوبيسات ابوخليل خاليا من السيارات و مزدحما بالجنود فتحدث مع مسئول الموقف للتوصلالي حل ثم قصد منزل مدير فرع الشركة فاستقبله الرجل بترحاب وتفهم الموقففنزل من المنزل وذهب الي موقف الاتوبيسات وجمع كل السائقين من منازلهم وامرهم بتوصيل الابطال الي مواقعهم ، ووصل البطل ( محمد المصري الي موقعهبابي سلطان ثم صدرت اوامر العميد ( محمد عبد الحليم ابو غزالة ) قائدمدفعية الجيش الثاني بتحرك البطل ورفاقه الي منطقة الثغرة ، ثم صدرت اوامراخري بالتحرك الي منطقة الجفرة بالجيش الثالث الميداني تحت قيادة اللواء(عبد المنعم واصل ) ، و بعد تجميع كتائب اللواء 128 مظلات تم اختيار 3 مناكفأ موجهي الصواريخ ، وكان البطل ( محمد المصري ) احدهم .. فقد كانت هناك 3 دبابات اسرائيلية مستترة خلف احدي التبات وكانت تطلق طلقات طائشة في ايوقت و في كل اتجاه برغم وقف اطلاق النار .. و لكن اسرائيل لا تحترمالقرارات و القوانين .
و تقدم الضارب الاول و اطلق صاروخه علي الدبابة الاولي فتحولت الي كومة منالنيران ، واطلق الضارب الثاني صاروخه نحو الدبابة الثانية ففرت هاربة بعداصابتها ، وجاء دور البطل ( محمد المصري ) و لكن الدبابة التي كانت مننصيبه تخندقت فلم يظهر منها الا فتحة الماسورة اما برجها فحر الحركة ، ولكن البطل ظل مرابطا لها علي مدار 36 ساعة بلا نوم او طعام او شراب لانهاستشعر بان هناك رباط من نوع خاص بينه و بين هذه الدبابة ، و بمجرد ظهورثلث ماسورة الدبابة قام باطلاق صاروخه علي فواهة الماسورة فانفجرت فهللالجنود و صاحوا ( الله اكبر ) ابتهاجا و احتفالا بتدمير الدبابة و كفاءةاداء ابن مصر البطل ( محمد المصري ) وبعد نصف ساعة حضر للموقع البطل ( عبدالمنعم واصل ) وقدم تهنئته للبطل واعطاه 10 جنيهات مكافأة له و قال له : والله يا بطل ما في جيبي غيرها ، ثم احتضنه .. فاهتز البطل لهذا الموقفالنبيل .
ويرى البطل ( محمد المصري ) ان الجندي في المعركة كالقاض علي منصة القضاء، فالقاضي لارقيب عليه الا الله تعالي وضميره ولذا كان البطل حريصا عليتوصيل الصاروخ الي الهدف الذي صنع من اجله لأنه يعلم ان ثمن الصاروخ منقوت الشعب المصري فإذا لم يصل الصاروخ الي الهدف انعدم الضمير واذا لميستشعر لذة العمل فلن يصل الي الناس ، فالمعركة روح وضمير ، ولذلك دخلالبطل ( محمد المصري ) التاريخ من اشرف الابواب .. فهو صاحب الرقم القياسيالعالمي في تدمير الدبابات وهو ايضا صاحب اعلى معدلات الاداء فبثلاثينصاروخا دمر 27 دبابة اسرائيلية منها دبابة عساف ياجوري قائد اللواء 190مدرع اسرائيلي .
ولأن البطولة التزام فقد قام البطل محمد المصري باتمام زفاف اخوانه واخواته واثرهم علي نفسه . 
اما اسباب عدم القاء الضوء علي انجازات البطل ( محمد المصري ) بعد انتهاءمعارك 1973 مباشرة وعدم تكريمه ضمن الابطال المكرمين خلال الجلسةالتاريخية بمجلس الشعب يوم الثامن عشر من شهر فبراير عام 1974 فذلك يرجعالي : 
ـ ان البطل ( محمد المصري ) لم يكن من صلب تشكيل الفرقة الثانية بل كان احتياطيا ( م . د ) للواء 120 مشاه 
ـ تنقل البطل من الفرقة الثانية الي منطقة ( ابو سلطان ) بناء علي اوامرمن العميد ( محمد عبد الحليم ابو غزالة ) وبالتالي كان ضيفا علي المكان .
ـ كان البطل من صلب تشكيل اللواء 128 مظلات وهذا اللواء معظمه لم يدخلالحرب علي الجبهة فالفصيلة الثانية من السرية الثانية من الكتيبة 41 فهدهي التي اشتركت في القتال علي الجبهة .. وهي فصيلة البطل .اما بقية افراداللواء 128 مظلات تم تكليفهم بحماية منطقة قنا وتأمين السد العالي ولذااطلق عليه ( اللواء قناوي ) 
ـ استشهاد المقدم ( صلاح حواش ) القائد المباشر للبطل ( محمد المصري ) 
ولكن بعد حصر انجازات البطل من قبل الجهات المعنية تم تكريمه حيث طلب الرئيس ( محمد انور السادات ) من المشير ( احمد اسماعيل ) وزير الحربيةالحضور بصحبة البطل ( محمد المصري ) الي منزله بالجيزة .. وفي الموعدالمحدد كان البطل مع وزير الحربية بمنزل الرئيس السادات ، وصافحه الرئيسالسادات ثم احتضنه وقال له : انت زعلان يامحمد لعدم تكريمك في الجلسةالتاريخية لمجلس الشعب ؟ فقال البطل : لا ياافندم فأنا اديت واجبي نحووطني في فترة من فترات عمري ويكفيني فخرا ان سعادتك تستقبلني في بيتك وهذاشرف لي .
فقال الرئيس السادات : اذا لم تكن الدولة قد كرمت في مجلس الشعب فانا اكرمك في بيتي .
ثم قام الرئيس السادات بتقليد البطل ( محمد المصري ) وسام نجمة سيناء 
وهذا هو نص ماجاء فى فى وثيقة التكريم :
_____
_من انور السادات__
__رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية__ 
__الى عريف / محمد ابراهيم عبد المنعم المصرى__
__من القوات البرية__ 
__تقديرا لما قمتم به من اعمال بطولية خارقة تدل علي البسالة النادرة و__القدرة الفازة و التفاني في القتال و ذلك في القتال المباشر مع العدو في__ميدان القتال .. قد منحناكم وسام نجمة سيناء من الطبقة الثانية__ .
__و امرنا باصدار هذه البراءة ايذانا بذلك__ 
__تحريرا بقصر الجمهورية بالقاهرة__ 
__في اليوم السابع و العشرين من شهر المحرم__ 
__لسنة الف و ثلاثمائة و اربع و تسعين من هجرة خاتم المرسلين__ 
19_ _فبراير 1974__
_______ 
كما تم تكريمه من قبل المشير احمد اسماعيل واللواء يوسف صبري ابو طالب 
وهذا ماجاء في تقدير اللواء ( يوسف صبري ابو طالب ) مدير مدفعية القوات المسلحة المصرية في ذلك الوقت : 
_____
_جمهورية مصر العربية__ 
__وزارة الحربية__
__ادارة مدفعية القوات المسلحة__
__شكر وتقدير__ 
__الي الرقيب / محمد ابراهيم عبد المنعم المصري__
__يسرني ان اقدم لكم شكري وتقديري علي المجهود المخلص الذي بذل خلال معارك__اكتوبر المجيدة والبطولات التي احرزتها في تدمير دبابات العدو__ 
__واني ادعوكم الي مواصلة الجهد لرفعة سلاحنا العتيد وقواتنا المسلحة الباسلة__ 
__وفقنا الله جميعا لخدمة وطننا العزيز__ 
__لواء / يوسف صبري ابو طالب__ 
__مدير مدفعية القوات المسلحة_ وفىفبراير عام 1974 تم تكريم البطل فى احتفال اقيم خصيصا بقيادة وحداتالمظلات فى حضور المشير احمد اسماعيل .. وفى الخامس من يونيو عام 1975 كانالبطل فى احتفالية عودة افتتاح قناة السويس امام الملاحة العالمية والتىحضرها الرئيس السادات وابطال اكتوبر وبعض الاشقاء العرب والقياداتالسياسية والعسكرية والشعبية .. وعادت القناة امام الملاحة العالمية منجديد وغنى الشعب المصرى والعربى مع العندليب عبد الحليم حافظ :
رجعنا اللى راح يابلدنا
وفردنا الشراع يابلدنا
وبعزم الرجال يابلدنا
خطينا المحال يابلدنا
قالها الزعيم من غير مايحلف
عمر الزعيم مايقول ويخلف
لابد حتعود القناة
وتعود ليها تانى الحياة 
وادى الامل فوق الشراع
عالى جاب كل اللى ضاع 
جاتله الشعوب من كل وادى 
جت بالهنا تشارك بلادى 
واجرت وسائل الاعلام المسموعة والمقروءة والمرئية احاديثا مع البطل ( محمدالمصرى ) وذلك تكريما له واحتفالا بنصر اكتوبر الخالد ,, ولاينسى البطل الحديث الاذاعى الذى اجرته معه الاذاعية ( امال فهمى ) لبرنامجها الشهير ( على الناصية ) بالبرنامج العام فقد خصصت حلقة كاملة للبطل واثناء التسجيلحضرت مواطنة مصرية الى الاذاعية ( امال فهمى ) وقدمت خطابا يتضمن شيكابمبلغ من المال تبرعا لمعهد القلب والقصر العينى وطلبت هذه السيدة عدم ذكراسمها بالبرنامج .. وهنا قالت الاذاعية ( امال فهمى ) للبطل ( محمد المصرى ) : كيف ترى مصر ؟ فقال : فى الخطاب الذى معك 
وفى الاول من شهر يناير عام 1975 ترك البطل الخدمة بالقوات المسلحة وتمتعيينه بقسم مراجعة الايرادات بمجلس مدينة ديرب نجم بمحافظة الشرقية 
وفى العاشر من شهر يوليو عام 1979 تم زفاف البطل ( محمد المصرى ) على ابنةعمه السيدة ( عفاف عبد الفتاح المصرى ) ورزقهما الله من الابناء بحساموعلية وهشام 
هذا وقد انتقل البطل ( محمد المصرى ) للعمل بمجلس مدينة ابو المطامير بمحافظة البحيرة وترقى حتى وصل مديرا عاما للعلاقات العامة.

----------


## nefer

أطلق عليه الاسم الذي تراه أنت مناسباً: صائد الدبابات.. رجل المستحيل.. الجندي المجهول.. البطل، المهم أن النتيجة في النهاية هي أنه هو


 محمد عبد العاطي









و الذي تذكره أكبر الموسوعات العسكرية العالمية بأنه دمر 23 دبابة 3 مدرعات من جيش العدو الصهيوني، في حرب أكتوبر
ولد محمد عبد العاطي في قرية (فيشة قش) بمحافظة الشرقية عام 1950 وعرف بوجه أسمر ينبئ عن أصالة مصرية، وبعضلات مفتولة تدل على حبه للرياضة، حيث كان يجمع شباب القرية في دورات رياضية لشغل فراغهم وتحولت القرية بفضله إلى قرية أوليمبية تمارس فيها جميع أنواع الرياضة؛ مما أهله بعد ذلك إلىتولي منصب رئيس مجلس إدارة مركز شباب القرية، وكان يتفوق دائما على أقرانه في استعمال البندقية (الرش). 
عرفه الجميع بتدينه وسماحته، فلا يحدث بينه وبين أي فرد خلافا، إلا وأنهى الخلاف قبل أن يعود إلى بيته، لذا أحبه الجميع وكانت متعته أن يؤدى خدمات لأهل قريته الذين حتى يتحدثون عنه وعن حبه لقريته ولوطنه.. فهذه سيدة عجوز ساعدها على الحصول على المعاش، وآخر ساعده على العودة إلى وظيفته بعد أن فقدها وغيرها من القصص التي لا تنتهي. 

صديق الصاروخ! 

التحق عبد العاطي بالقوات المسلحة في 15 نوفمبر 1969 حيث كانت البلاد تمربمرحلة التعبئة العامة استعدادا للمعركة وانضم إلى سلاح الصاعقة، ثم إلىسلاح المدفعية، حيث تخصص في الصواريخ وبالتحديد الصاروخ (فهد)، وكان وقتهامن أحدث الصواريخ التي وصلت إلى الجيش المصري، فقد كانت له قوة تدميرية عالية إلى جانب إمكانية الضرب به من على بعد ثلاثة كيلو متر. 
ويحتاج الصاروخ فهد إلى حساسية عالية وسرعة بديهة، لذا أجريت اختباراتعديدة للجنود قبل إلحاقهم بسلاح الصاعقة، ونجح عبد العاطي في تلكالاختبارات إلى جانب نجاحه في أول تجربة رماية في الكيلو 26 بطريق السويس،حيث جاء ترتيبه الأول، ولذا تم اختياره لأول بيان عملي على هذا الصاروخ أمام قائد سلاح المدفعية اللواء سعيد الماهي والتحق بعدها بالفرقة 16 مشاةبمنطقة بلبيس. 

وبدأت ساعة الصفر تقترب بالنسبة لعبد العاطي في 28 سبتمبر 1973 حيث طلب منه قائد كتيبته المقدم عبد الجابر أحمد أن يذهب في إجازة 48 ساعة ثم يعودليبدأ الاستعداد ليوم السادس من أكتوبر، حيث بدأوا بالتقدم على مقربة من لقناة وبعد الضربة الجوية قاموا بعبور الضفة الشرقية للقناة وتمكنوا من الوصول إلى الطريق الإسفلتي العرضي من القنطرة إلى عيون موسي بمحاذاة القناة بعمق 70 كم في اليوم الأول من المعركة. 

الرصيد 23 دبابة و3 مدرعات! 
 



وفي يوم 8 أكتوبر، أو "يوم عبد العاطي" حيث بدأ رجال الجيش البواسل بالتقدم لمباغتة العدو الذي بدأ التحرك للرد، فقرر العميد عادل يسرى قائدلواء النصر دفع أربعة أطقم في اتجاه الشمال الشرقي لتأمين دخول قواتالمشاة وسد الطريق أمام أية قوة مدرعة تحاول الهجوم من هذا الاتجاه. 
وقام المصريون باحتلال موقع منخفض لا يصلح للتصويب من خلاله، حيث كانت قوات العدو تتقدم بكثافة وتقوم بأسلوب الضرب للمسح العشوائي حتى تجبر أيقوة على التراجع، ورغم صعوبة المكان أمام أي مصوب، نجح عبد العاطي في إطلاق أول قذيفة وأصاب أول دبابة وقام زميله بيومي بإصابة دبابة أخرى، وفي خلال نصف ساعة كان رصيد عبد العاطي 13 دبابة وبيومي 7 دبابات، ومع تلك الخسائر تراجعت القوات الصهيونيه واحتلت القوات المصرية أعلى الجبل. 
وفي اليوم التالي، "يوم عبد العاطي" من جديد، قام رجال الصاعقة بشن هجوم جديد على الطريق الإسفلتي ونجح عبد العاطي في تدمير 17 دبابة وفي اليوم الثالث10 أكتوبر، فوجئ عبد العاطي باستغاثة من القائد أحمد أبو علم قائدالكتيبة 34، حيث هاجم الصهاينة بثلاث دبابات، وتمكنوا من اختراق الكتيبة،فقام عبد العاطي بضرب الثلاث دبابات وتدميرها ليصبح رصيده 23 دبابة و3مدرعات. 

وما رميت إذ رميت ولكن الله رمى

ومن المواقف التي يرويها عبد العاطي عن الحرب، ذلك الموقف الذي تجلى فيهنصر الله والذي حدث في يوم 13 رمضان فيقول كما صرح لصحف عديدة: "كان هناك مجنزرة (مدرعة) تحمل 30 جندياً إسرائيلياً.. 
وكنت أحاول ساعتها أنا آخذ قسطاً ضئيلاً من النوم؛ فأيقظني زملائي وقمت بالتصويب نحوها وحدث شيء غريب فقد أنطلق الصاروخ عكس اتجاه المجنزرة وهويسير بسرعة 120 متر في الثانية، وفقدت الأمل في إصابة الهدف، إلا أنالصاروخ وبصورة مفاجئة تغير اتجاهه وأصاب المجنزرة ودمرها وما زلت حائراحتى الآن في كيف حدث ذلك.. إنه نصر الله.. وما رميت إذ رميت ولكن الله رمي". 
حلال العقد! 

ويحكي أبنه أحمد الطالب بالسنة الرابعة بكلية الشرطة عن عمل أبيه بعدالحرب: "بعد النصر، كان عمل أبي بالإدارة الزراعية، وكان دائم الارتباطبالفلاحين، وكان يعشق تراب هذه البلد ولا يتوانى عن خدمة من يحتاج إليه،وكان يختفي بالأيام ثم يظهر محملا بالأوراق فهذا لتخليص معاش طارئ وهذاإعانة لمركز شباب القرية". 
ويكمل أحمد: "كان أبي لا ييأس من اعتذارات بعض المسئولين، فقد كان يطرق أبوابهم عدة مرات حتى ينهي أي تعثر، وكان دائما ما يقول: عاملوا الناس بأخلاقكم لا أخلاقهم، 

وفاته
توفى البطل فى التاسع من ديسمبر عام 2001 بعد اصابته بغيبوبة الكبد ( هزم الدبابات و هزمته البلهارسيا )

----------


## nefer

البطل الشهيد الرائد ( عادل القرش ) 





http://files.gostshare.com/download.php?file=350Panorama October.rar 

ماكيت حرب أكتوبر عن معركة الدبابات ( من بانوراما حرب أكتوبر )


من مواليد عام 1948 تعلم فى المدارس المصرية وبعد حصوله على الثانوية العامة التحق بالكلية الحربية وتخرج فيها عام 1969 وشارك فى معارك الاستنزاف .

فى معارك اكتوبر عام 1973 تولى قيادة سرية دبابات بالفرقة الثانية بالجيش الثانى فى اتجاه الفردان .

فى الثامن من شهر اكتوبر عام 1973 _ الثانى عشر من شهر رمضان 1393 هجريا شارك البطل ( عادل القرش ) فى صد الهجوم المضاد الذى قامت به القوات الاسرائيلية ممثلا فى اللواء 190 مدرع الاسرائيلى بقيادة ( عساف ياجورى ) واستطاع البطل ( عادل القرش ) ان يدمر 13 دبابة اسرائيلية .

شارك البطل فى اسر ( عساف ياجورى ) وفى الساعة السابعة من مساء ذلك اليوم رصدت القوات الاسرائيلية دبابة البطل الرائد ( عادل القرش ) فقامت طائرة اسرائيلية بضرب دبابة البطل فاستشهد فى الحال .

----------


## nefer

البطل الشهيد العريف /  سيد زكريا خليل








قصة الشهيد سيد زكريا خليل واحدة من بين مئات القصص التى ابرزت شجاعةالمقاتل المصري، ومن الغريب ان قصة هذا الجندي الشجاع ظلت فى طي الكتمانطوال 23 سنة كاملة، حتى اعترف بها جندي اسرائيلي، ونقلت وكالات الأنباءالعالمية قصه هذا الشهيد واطلقت عليه لقب (أسد سيناء)

تعود بدايةالقصة او فلنقل نهايتها الى عام 1996 في ذلك الوقت كان سيد زكريا قد عد منضمن المفقودين فى الحرب، وفى هذا العام أعترف جندي إسرائيلي لأول مرةللسفير المصري في ألمانيا بأنه قتل الجندي المصري سيد زكريا خليل‏,‏ مؤكداأنه مقاتل فذ ‏وانه قاتل حتي الموت وتمكن من قتل‏22‏ إسرائيليا‏ بمفرده‏.
وسلمالجندي الإسرائيلي متعلقات البطل المصري الى السفير وهي عبارة عن السلسلةالعسكرية الخاصة به اضافة الى خطاب كتبه الى والده قبل استشهاده، وقالالجندي الاسرائيلي انه ظل محتفظا بهذه المتعلقات طوال هذه المده تقديرالهذا البطل، وانه بعدما نجح فى قتله قام بدفنه بنفسه واطلق 21 رصاصة فىالهواء تحية الشهداء.

تبدأ قصة الشهيد بصدور التعليمات فيأكتوبر‏73‏ لطاقمه المكون من ‏8‏ أفراد بالصعود إلي جبل (الجلالة) بمنطقةرأس ملعب، وقبل الوصول الى الجبل استشهد أحد الثمانية في حقل ألغام‏,‏ ثمصدرت التعليمات من قائد المجموعة النقيب صفي الدين غازي بالاختفاء خلفاحدي التباب واقامة دفاع دائري حولها علي اعتبار أنها تصلح لصد أي هجوم‏,‏وعندئذ ظهر اثنان من بدو سيناء يحذران الطاقم من وجود نقطة شرطة إسرائيليةقريبة في اتجاه معين وبعد انصرافهما زمجرت‏50‏ دبابة معادية تحميهاطائرتان هليكوبتر وانكمشت المجموعة تحبس أنفاسها حتي تمر هذه القواتولتستعد لتنفيذ المهمة المكلفة بها.

وعند حلول الظلام وبينمايستعدون للانطلاق لأرض المهمة‏,‏ ظهر البدويان ثانية وأخبرا النقيب غازيأن الإسرائيليين قد أغلقوا كل الطرق‏,‏ ومع ذلك وتحت ستار الليل تمكنتالمجموعة من التسلل إلي منطقة المهمة بأرض الملعب واحتمت باحدي التلالوكانت مياه الشرب قد نفذت منهم فتسلل الأفراد أحمد الدفتار وسيد زكرياوعبدالعاطي ومحمد بيكار إلي بئر قريبة للحصول علي الماء‏,‏ حيث فوجئوابوجود ‏7‏ دبابات إسرائيلية فعادوا لابلاغ قائد المهمة باعداد خطة للهجومعليها قبل بزوغ الشمس‏,‏ وتم تكليف مجموعة من ‏5‏ أفراد لتنفيذها منهم سيدزكريا وعند الوصول للبئر وجدوا الدبابات الإسرائيلية قد غادرت الموقع بعدأن ردمت البئر.

وفي طريق العودة لاحظ الجنود الخمسة وجود ‏3‏دبابات بداخلها جميع أطقمها‏,‏ فاشتبك سيد زكريا وزميل آخر له من الخلف معاثنين من جنود الحراسة وقضيا عليهما بالسلاح الأبيض وهاجمت بقية المجموعةالدبابات وقضت بالرشاشات علي الفارين منها‏,‏ وفي هذه المعركة تم قتل‏12‏إسرائيليا‏,‏ ثم عادت المجموعة لنقطة انطلاقها غير أنها فوجئت بطائرتيهليكوبتر تجوب الصحراء بحثا عن أي مصري للانتقام منه‏,‏ ثم انضمت اليهماطائرتان أخريان وانبعث صوت عال من احدي الطائرات يطلب من القائد غازيتسليم نفسه مع رجاله.

وقامت الطائرات بإبرار عدد من الجنودالإسرائيليين بالمظلات لمحاولة تطويق الموقع وقام الجندي حسن السداويباطلاق قذيفة (آر‏.‏بي‏.‏جي) علي احدي الطائرات فأصيبت وهرع الإسرائيليونمنها في محاولة للنجاة حيث تلقفهم سيد زكريا أسد سيناء برشاشه وتمكن وحدهمن قتل‏22‏ جنديا.

واستدعي الإسرائيليون طائرات جديدة أبرت جنودابلغ عددهم مائة جندي أشتبك معهم أسد سيناء وفى هذه اللحظة استشهد قائدالمجموعة النقيب صفي الدين غازي بعد رفضه الاستسلام، ومع استمرار المعركةغير المتكافئة استشهد جميع افراد الوحدة واحدا تلو الآخر ولم يبق غير أسدسيناء مع زميله أحمد الدفتار في مواجهة الطائرات وجنود المظلات المائه‏,‏حيث نفدت ذخيرتهما ثم حانت لحظة الشهادة وتسلل جندي إسرائيلي خلف البطلوافرغ فى جسده الطاهر خزانه كاملة من الرصاصات ليستشهد على الفور ويسيلدمه الذكي علي رمال سيناء الطاهرة بعد أن كتب اسمه بأحرف من نور في سجلالخالدين.

واذا كان سيد زكريا قد استحق عن جدارة التكريم‏,‏فالواقع أن المجموعة كلها برئاسة قائدها لم تكن أقل بطولة وفدائية‏,‏ فهمجميعهم أسود سيناء ومصر لاتنسي أبدا أبناءها.

وقد كرمت مصر ابنهاالبار، فبمجرد أن علم الرئيس مبارك بقصة هذا البطل‏ حتي منحه نوط الشجاعةمن الطبقة الأولي، كما أطلق اسمه على احد شوارع حي مصر الجديدة.

منقول عن موقع المؤرخ
  .

----------


## nefer

البطل الشهيد العميد / إبراهيم الرفاعى

قائد سلاح العمليات الخاصة فى حرب أكتوبر







إبراهيم الرفاعى عبد الوهاب لبيب . قائد سلاح العمليات

الخاصة في حرب أكتوبر 1973. قائد المجموعة 39 الشهيرة بأداء العمليات الانتحارية. قام

بتنفيذ 72 عملية انتحارية خلف خطوط العدو من بين 67، 1973. قام بتدمير معبر الجيش

الاسرائيلي على القناة الدفرسوار. حصل على 12 وساما تقديريا لشجعانه

  وبينما يخوض رجال المجموعة قتالاً ضاريا مع مدرعات العدو ، وبينما يتعالى صوت الآذان من مسجد قرية ( المحسمة ) القريب ، تسقط إحدى دانات مدفعية العدو بالقرب من موقع البطل ، لتصيبه إحدى شظاياها المتناثرة ، ويسقط الرجل الأسطورى جريحًا ، فيسرع إليه رجاله في محاولة لإنقاذه ، ولكنه يطلب منهم الإستمرار في معركتهم ومعركة الوطن ..*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :**
" للشهيد عند الله سبع خصال ، يغفر له في أول دفقة من دمه ، ويرى مقعده من الجنة ، ويجار من عذاب القبر ، ويأمن من الفزع الأكبر ، ويوضع على رأسه تاج الوقار الياقوتة منه خير من الدنيا وما فيها ، ويزوج من الحور العين ، ويشفع في سبعين من أقاربه " 
صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

*ولد البطل / إبراهيم الرفاعي في محافظة الدقهلية في السابع والعشرين من يونيه 1931 ، وقد ورث عن جده ( الأميرالاى ) عبد الوهاب لبيب التقاليد العسكرية والرغبة في التضحية فدائاً للوطن ، كما كان لنشئته وسط أسرة تتمسك بالقيم الدينية أكبر الأثر على ثقافته وأخلاقه .

التحق إبراهيم بالكلية الحربية عام 1951 وتخرج 1954 ، وأنضم عقب تخرجه إلى سلاح المشاة واكن ضمن أول فرقة صاعقة مصرية في منطقة ( أبو عجيلة ) ولفت الأنظار بشدة خلال مراحل التدريب لشجاعته وجرأته منقطعة النظير .

تم تعيينه مدرسا بمدرسة الصاعقة وشارك في بناء أول قوة للصاعقة المصرية وعندما وقع العدوان الثلاثي على مصر 1956 شارك في الدفاع عن مدينة بورسعيد .

ويمكن القول أن معارك بورسعيد من أهم مراحل حياة البطل / إبراهيم الرفاعي ، إذ عرف مكانه تماما في القتال خلف خطوط العدو ، وقد كان لدى البطل أقتناع تام بأنه لن يستطيع أن يتقدم مالم يتعلم فواصل السير على طريق أكتساب الخبرات وتنمية إمكانياته فالتحق بفرقة بمدرسة المظلات ثم أنتقل لقيادة وحدات الصاعقة للعمل كرئيس عمليات .

وأتت حرب اليمن لتزيد خبرات ومهارات البطل أضعافا ، ويتولى خلالها منصب قائد كتيبة صاعقة بفضل مجهوده والدور الكبير الذى قام به خلال المعارك ، حتى أن التقارير التى أعقبت الحرب ذكرت أنه " ضابط مقاتل من الطراز الأول ، جرىء وشجاع ويعتمد عليه ، يميل إلى التشبث برأيه ، محارب ينتظره مستقبل باهر ".

خلال عام 1965 صدر قرار بترقيته ترقية أستثنائية تقديرًا للإعمال البطولية التى قام بها في الميدان اليمنى .

بعد معارك 1967 بدأت قيادة القوات المسلحة في تشكيل مجموعة صغيرة من الفدائيين للقيام ببعض العمليات الخاصة في سيناء ، كمحاولة من القايدة لإستعادة القوات المسلحة ثقتها بنفسها والقضاء على إحساس العدو الإسرائيلي بالإمن ، ولقد وقع الإختيار على البطل / إبراهيم الرفاعي لقيادة هذه المجموعة ، فبدأ على الفور في إختيار العناصر الصالحة للتعاون معه .

كانت أول عمليات هذه المجموعة نسف قطار للعدو عن ( الشيخ زويد ) ثم نسف مخازن الذخيرة التى تركتها قواتنا عند أنسحابها من معارك 1967 ، وبعد هاتين العمليتين الناجحتين ، وصل لإبراهيم خطاب شكر من وزير الحربية على المجهود الذى يبذله في قيادة المجموعة .

ومع الوقت كبرت المجموعة التى يقودها البطل وصار الإنضمام إليها شرفا يسعى إليه الكثيرون من أبناء القوات المسلحة ، وزادت العمليات الناجحة ووطأت أقدام جنود المجموعة الباسلة مناطق كثيرة داخل سيناء ، فصار أختيار أسم لهذه المجموعة أمر ضرورى ، وبالفعل أُطلق على المجموعة أسم


" المجموعة 39 قتال "

*ويقال ان افرادها هم اول من الف نشيد الفدائيين المعروف* 
*وان مت يا امى ما تبكيش*
*راح أموت علشان بلدي تعيش*
*افرحى يا أمه وزفينى*
*وفى يوم النصر افتكريني*
*وان طالت يا أمه السنين*
*خلى اخواتى الصغيرين*
*يكونوا زى فدائيين يا أمه

*، وأختار الشهيد البطل / إبراهيم الرفاعي شعار رأس النمر كرمز للمجموعة ، وهو نفس الشعار الذى أتخذه الشهيد / أحمد عبد العزيز خلال معارك 1948 .

كانت نيران المجموعة أول نيران مصرية تطلق في سيناء بعد نكسة 1967 ، وأصبحت عملياتها مصدرًا للرعب والهول والدمار على العدو الإسرائيلي أفرادًا ومعدات ، ومع نهاية كل عملية كان إبراهيم يبدو سعيدًا كالعصفور تواقا لعملية جديدة ، يبث بها الرعب في نفوس العدو .

*بساله وشجاعه المجموعه 39 قتال للاسف لم تجمع حتي اليوم نظرا لانتساب جميع افرادها للمخابرات وطبقا لمبدأ حمايه هوياتهم لم يتم نشر موسع لعملياتهم**
وقد يكون مااعلمه عنهم ضحلا للغايه ولايذكر.. فهم الذين قاموا صباح استشهاد الفريق عبد المنعم رياض بعبور القناة واحتلال موقع المعدية رقم 6 الذي اطلقت منه القذائف التي تسببت في استشهاد الفريق رياضواباده 44 عنصر اسرائيلي كانو داخله بقيادة الشهيد ابراهيم الذي كانت اوامره هي القتال باستخدام السونكي فقط وهو ما ترتب عليه ان اسرائيل تقدمت باحتجاج لمجلس الامن في 9 مارس 69 ان قتلاها (تم تمزيق جثثهم بوحشية)*  
*كما ان المجموعه 39 قتال هي صاحبه الفضل في اسر اول اسير اسرائيلي في عام 1968 عندما قامت اثناء تنفيذ احد عملياتها باسر الملازم الاسرائيلي داني شمعون بطل الجيش الاسرائيلي في المصارعة والعودة به للقاهرة دون خدش واحد وكانو اول من رفع العلم المصري في حرب الاستنزاف علي القطاع المحتل حيث بقي العلم المصري مرفرفا ثلاثه اشهر فوق حطام موقع المعدية رقم 6**
      وفي 22 مارس 69 قام احد افراد المجموعه القناص مجند احمد نوار برصد هليوكوبتر عسكريه تحاول الهبوط قرب الموقع وبحاسته المدربة ومن مسافه تجاوزت الكيلومتر ونصف اقتنص راس احدهم وماكان الا القائد الاسرائيلي العام لقطاع سيناء**كانو الفرقة الوحيده التي سمح لها الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر بكسر اتفاقيه روجز لوقف اطلاق النار عندما تم تغيير اسم الفرقه من المجموعه 39 قتال الي منظمة سيناء العربية وسمح لهم بضم مدنين وتدريبهم علي العمليات الفدائية وتم تجريدهم من شاراتهم ورتبهم العسكرية ليمارسوا مهماتتهم بحربه خلف خطوط العدو* 
       لقد تناقلت أخباره ومجموعته الرهيبة وحدات القوات المسلحة ، لم يكن عبوره هو الخبر أنما عودته دائما ما كانت المفاجأة ، فبعد كل إغارة ناجحة لمجموعته تلتقط أجهزة التصنت المصرية صرخات العدو وأستغاثات جنوده ، وفي إحدى المرات أثناء عودته من إغارة جديدة قدم له ضابط مخابرات هدية عبارة عن شريط تسجيل ممتلىء بإستغاثات العدو وصرخات جنوده كالنساء .

ومع حلول أغسطس عام 1970 بدأت الأصوات ترتفع في مناطق كثيرة من العالم منادية بالسلام بينما يضع إبراهيم برامج جديدة للتدريب ويرسم خططا للهجوم ، كانوا يتحدثون عن السلام ويستعد هو برجاله للحرب ، كان يؤكد أن الطريق الوحيد لإستعادة الأرض والكرامة هو القتال ، كان على يقين بإن المعركة قادمة وعليه أعداد رجاله في إنتظار المعركة المرتقبة .

وصدق حدس الشهيد وبدأت معركة السادس من أكتوبر المجيدة ، ومع الضربة الجوية الأولى وصيحات الله أكبر ، أنطلقت كتيبة الصاعقة التى يقودها البطل في ثلاث طائرات هليكوبتر لتدمير آبار البترول في منطقة بلاعيم شرق القناة لحرمان العدو من الإستفادة منها وينجح الرجال في تنفيذ المهمة .

وتتوالى عمليات المجموعة الناجحة ...
ففي السابع من أكتوبر تُغير المجموعة على مواقع العدو الإسرائيلي بمنطقتي ( شرم الشيخ ) و ( رأس محمد ) وفي السابع من أكتوبر تنجح المجموعة في الإغارة على مطار ( الطور ) وتدمير بعض الطائرات الرابضة به مما أصاب القيادة الإسرائيلية بالإرتباك من سرعة ودقة الضربات المتتالية لرجال الصاعقة المصرية البواسل .

في الثامن عشر من أكتوبر تم تكليف مجموعة البطل بمهمة إختراق مواقع العدو غرب القناة والوصول إلى منطقة ( الدفرسوار ) لتدمير المعبر الذى أقامه العدو لعبور قواته ، وبالفعل تصل المجموعة فجر التاسع عشر من أكتوبر في نفس الوقت الذى تتغير فيه التعليمات إلى تدمير قوات العدو ومدرعاته ومنعها من التقدم في إتجاه طريق ( الإسماعيلية / القاهرة ) .

وعلى ضوء التطورات الجديدة يبدأ البطل في التحرك بفرقته ، فيصل إلى منطقة ( نفيشه ) في صباح اليوم التالى ، ثم جسر ( المحسمة ) حيث قسم قواته إلى ثلاث مجموعات ، أحتلت مجموعتين إحدى التباب وكانت تكليفات المجموعة الثالثة تنظيم مجموعة من الكمائن على طول الطريق من جسر ( المحسمة ) إلى قرية ( نفيشه ) لتحقيق الشق الدفاعي لمواقعها الجديدة .

وما وصلت مدرعات العدو حتى أنهالت عليها قذائف الـ ( آربي جي ) لتثنيه عن التقدم ، ويرفض بطلنا / إبراهيم الرفاعي هذا النصر السريع ويأمر رجاله بمطاردة مدرعات العدو لتكبيده أكبر الخسائر في الأرواح والمعدات .

وبينما يخوض رجال المجموعة قتالاً ضاريا مع مدرعات العدو ، وبينما يتعالى صوت الآذان من مسجد قرية ( المحسمة ) القريب ، تسقط إحدى دانات مدفعية العدو بالقرب من موقع البطل ، لتصيبه إحدى شظاياها المتناثرة ، ويسقط الرجل الأسطورى جريحًا ، فيسرع إليه رجاله في محاولة لإنقاذه ، ولكنه يطلب منهم الإستمرار في معركتهم ومعركة الوطن ..

ويلفظ البطل أنفاسه وينضم إلى طابور الشهداء ، عليهم جميعًا رحمة الله.

----------


## nefer

البطل الشهيد العقيد / إبراهيم عبد التواب
بطل معركة كبريت




 “كفنوني بعلم مصر ، وسلموا أبنتي ( منى ) المصحف والسبحة " 
 
تلك هى وصية العقيد / إبراهيم عبد التواب التى القاها على جنوده لحظة أن وطئت قدماه أرض موقعة ( كبريت ) في التاسع من أكتوبر 1973.
 
ولدالعقيد / إبراهيم عبد التواب بمحافظة أسيوط في العاشر من مايو 1937 وكانوالده متدينا محبوبا من أهل قريته ، التحق إبراهيم بالمدرسة الثانويةبالمنيا .. وتعلم منذ الصغر كيف يعتمد على نفسه ، وما أن أنهى سنواتهاالثلاث حتى أسرع بتقديم أوراقه للكلية الحربية وكانت سعادته لا توصف عندقبوله بها فأجتهد حتى تخرج عام 1956.

كان الشهيد رحمه الله مثالاً في الأخلاق والشهامة والتسامح والتواضع الشديد ، فكان يقرأ القرآن كثيرًا ويواظب على مواعيد الصلاة ثم يتبعها بالتسابيح والدعاء لله سبحانه وتعالى، لذا فلم يكن المصحف والسبحة يفارقان جيبه أبدًا ، حتى أشتهر بين جنوده بلقب " الشيخ                            " .

تدرج البطل / إبراهيم عبد التواب عقب تخرجه في مناصب القيادة المختلفة حتى تولى رئاسة أركان إحدى مجموعات الصاعقة ، ثمأصبح قائدًا لإحدى كتائب لواء تابع للقوات الخاصة في حرب أكتوبر                .

تولى العقيد / إبراهيم عبد التواب بنفسه تشكيل كتيبة وأستكمالها من أفراد ومعدات ، فحرص على حصول ضباطه على الفرق التعليمية التى تؤهلهم للمناصب التى يشغلها كلٌ منهم ، وكان يقوم بنفسه بإعداد طوابير التدريب التكتيكيلوحدته حتى يطمئن إلى أن كل فرد قادر على تنفيذ المهام التي يُكلف بها في كفاءة تامة                                    .

كانت مهمة كتيبة البطل خلال حرب أكتوبر المجيدة ، هى إقتحام البحيرات المرة الصغرى تحت تغطية من نيران المدفعية والقصف الجوىللطائرات المصرية ، ثم التحرك شرقــًا على طريق 
( الطاسة ) ثم طريق ( الممرات ) لتهاجم وتستولى على المدخل الغربي لممر  متلا .

وبالفعل في الموعد المحدد ومع صيحات الله أكبر التى أنطلقت من حناجر رجال القواتالمسلحة تبث الرعب في قلوب الإعداء ، أنطلقت كتيبة البطل لتقتحم البحيرات المرة الصغرى بنجاح تام وفي فترة زمنية صغيرة للغاية ، بفضل التوجيهالمميز للقائد الشهيد / إبراهيم عبد التواب ، حتى وصلت الكتيبة إلى البرالشرقى للبحيرات وبدأت تنفيذ الشق الثاني من المهمة وهو السيطرة على ممر ( متلا ) ، ورغم العقبات التى واجهت كتيبة البطل وشراسة العدو المصاببالذهول ، إلا أن أيمان الرجال بنصر الله ورغبتهم في إستعادة كرامة الوطن حولتهم إلى أسود مرعبة فرت من أمامها مدرعات العدو ودباباته .

أستمرت مهمة البطل / إبراهيم عبد التواب ورجاله في تلك المنطقة وكبدوا العدو الإسرائيلي خسائر هائلة في الأرواح والمعدات ، حتى التاسع من أكتوبر 1973 .. حيث صدرت الأوامر بمهاجمة النقطة الحصينة شرق ( كبريت ) والإستيلاء عليها . 

في سعت 630 يوم التاسع من أكتوبر 1973 تحركت كتيبة البطل / إبراهيم عبد التواب نحو نقطة ( كبريت ) الحصينة ، حيث أعتمدت خطة الشهيدعلى أستغلال نيران المدفعية والدبابات لإقتحام النقطة الحصينة من أتجاهىالشرق و الجنوب بقوة سرية مشاة ، في نفس الوقت الذى تقوم باقى وحداتالكتيبة بعملية عزل وحصار من جميع الجهات لمنع تدخل أحتياطي العدو الإسرائيلي .
ورغم قصف طيران العدو ، وأشتباك وحداته المدرعة في قتالضار مع كتيبة البطل على بعد حوالى 3كم من النقطة الحصينة ، إلا أن عزم القائد البطل ورجاله كان أقوى من أى عقبات ، وسرعان ما أنهارت قوات العدووأنسحبت مذعورة خلف التباب القريبة ، وأنطلق خلفها رجال الكتيبة الأبطالونجحوا في تدمير الدبابات عن آخرها ونجحت خطة أقتحام النقطة الحصينة وتمتطهيرها وتفتيش جميع الدشم والملاجىء ، وأرتفع علم مصر خفاقا عاليا فوقهذا الموقع وتعالت صيحات الله أكبر .

وللإهمية البالغة لهذا الموقع، حيث كان مقرًا لإحدى قيادات العدو الإسرائيلي الفرعية وملتقى الطرقالعرضية شرق القناة ، ويمكن من خلاله السيطرة على كافة التحركات شرق وغربمنطقة ( كبريت ) ، بالإضافة إلى أنه يعتبر نقطة الأتصال بين الجيشين الثاني والثالث المصريين 

لهذا الأسباب فقد كان تخلى العدوالإسرائيلي عن هذا الموقع شىء صعب للغاية إن لم يكن مستحيلاً ، لذا فقدبدأت قوات العدو في محاولات مستميتة ومتكررة لإستعادة السيطرة على الموقع، حتى أن الهجمات الجوية كانت تستمر لساعات متواصلة وبقنابل بلغ وزنهاالألف رطل ، بالإضافة إلى هجمات الدبابات والمشاة .

ورغم كل هذا لم تسفر محاولات العدو عن أى تقدم ، وظل الموقع صامدًا بفضل القيادة الحكيمة من البطل / إبراهيم عبد التواب ، وبراعة جنود مصر الأوفياء .

ونتيجة للفشل الذى مُنيت به هجمات العدو المتوالية ، لم يكن أمام قادة إسرائيلإلا فرض الحصار حول الموقع على أمل عزل الكتيبة المصرية عن الجيش المصرىومنع الإمداد عنها ، ولقد أستمر هذا الحصار مدة 134 يوما ، نُسجت خلالهاملحمة نادرة غير مسبوقة من الصمود والتماسك بين أفراد الكتيبة المصريةبقيادة الشهيد البطل / إبراهيم عبد التواب .

منذ اليوم الأول للحصار جلس العقيد / إبراهيم عبد التواب وحوله رجاله _ ضباطــــًا وجنود _ يوضح موقف الكتيبة والإجراءات الواجب أتباعها ، وتعاهد الرجال أنه لاتفريطفي الموقع حتى آخر طلقة وآخر نفس يتردد في الصدور .

لقد كان البطل / إبراهيم عبد التواب قدوة في تحمل آثار الحصار لكل الجنود ، فقد كان أقلرجاله أستهلاكــــًا للمياه والطعام بل أنه في بعض الإحيان كان يتنازل عنالتعيين الخاص به لمن يرى عدم قدرته على تحمل حالة التقشف التى أتبعتهاالكتيبة منذ اليوم الأول للحصار وأنقطاع الإمداد من الجيش المصرى .

ورغم حالة الإعياء التى بدأت تظهر آثارها واضحة على البطل الشهيد ، بسبب قلةالطعام ، والمجهود الرهيب الذى يبذله ، فقد حرص العقيد / إبراهيم عبدالتواب على أن يُصلى برجاله كل الفرائض في مواعيدها ، كان يخطب أيام الجمعيبث الحماس والأمل في نفوس رجاله ، ويبشرهم بنصر الله القريب أو الفوزبالشهادة .

في الرابع عشر من يناير 1973 وبينما كان البطل يواجه إحدى غارات العدو ، سقطت دانة غادرة إلى جواره فأستشهد رحمه الله بين رجاله .
 
كان لوفاة البطل / إبراهيم عبد التواب أكبر الآثر في نفوس رجاله حيث أزدادعزمهم على عدم التفريط في الموقع أبدًا ، رغم العروض المغرية التى كانيلقيها العدو كل لحظة تارة بضمان سلامتهم ، وتارة بضمان عودتهم بإسلحتهم ،ولكن الرجال أصروا على القتال والمقاومة ، حتى تم إتخاذ قرار الفصل بينالقوات ، وأنسحبت قوات العدو .

منقول من موقع المؤرخ

----------


## nefer

*البطل الشهيد اللواء / أحمد عبود الزمر
*



*بطل معركة رأس العش
*
*
*
*
**
*
*
*
*روى الإمام البخارى عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أنه قال عن معاملة الشهداء** :* *
"* *لا تغسلوهم فإن كل جرح أو كل دم يفوح مسكا يوم القيامة** "* *
**وأمر عليه الصلاة والسلام بدفن شهداء غزوة ( أحد ) في دمائهم ولم يغسلوا ولم يصل عليهم**

*ولداللواء / أحمد عبود الزمر في شهر أكتوبر 1928 بالقاهرة ونال الشهادة فيالتاسع عشر من نفس الشهر عام 1973 ، وكأنه على موعد مع القدر في هذا الشهر .

يعد البطل من نجوم العسكرية المصرية على إمتداد سبعة عسر عاما ،خاض خلالها كل حروب مصر ، فقد شارك في صد العدوان الثلاثي عام 1956 ،وأشترك في حرب يونيو 67 ونجح في أن يكبد العدو خسائر جسيمة في الأرواحوالمعدات في معركة ( رأس العش)......

ففي الأول من يوليو 1967 ،في منطقة ( رأس العش ) حيث موقع الشهيد وفرقته المكونة من ثلاثين مقاتلا ،بدأت معركة شرسة في محاولة من إحدى قوات العدو الإسرائيلي المدرعة إحكامالسيطرة على الضفة الشرقية للقناة من خلال القضاء على فرقة الشهيد .

وعلىالفور أصدر البطل / أحمد عبود الزمر أوامره للرجال بالتصدي لمدرعات العدوومنعها مهما كان الثمن ، فتشتعل نيران الغيرة والحماسة في نفوس الرجالوينطلق الجميع في بسالة نادرة رغم عدم التكافؤ الواضح بين عدو يزهو بقوتهونصره الزائف وبين رجال لا يمتلكون إلا أسلحة خفيفة وصدور ممتلئة بالإيمانبنصر الله .

ولإن الله لا ينسى عباده المؤمنين المجاهدين ، فما هىإلا ساعات حتى أرتدت قوات العدو الإسرائيلي مذعورة ، بعد أن تكبدت خسائرهائلة من القتال مع أسود الصاعقة المصرية .

ولكن العدو الإسرائيليلم يستسلم ، وقرر الإنتقام من هذا الموقع وتدميره ليكون بمثابة إنذار أخيرللقوات المصرية التى تحاول التصدي لقواته المدرعة ، ومع النسمات الأولىلفجر الثاني من يوليو 1967 تقدمت المدرعات الإسرائيلية مدعمة بنيرانالمدفعية والطيران .

إلا أن رجال الفرقة المصرية بقيادة البطل / أحمد عبود الزمر لم ينهاروا وتواثبوا في خفة النمور وجرأة الأسود بينقذائف المدفعية وهدير الدبابات ليحولوا المنطقة إلى كتلة مشتعلة من الحديدالملتهب ، وتتعاظم خسائر العدو وتبوء كل محاولاته للسيطرة على الموقعبالفشل ، فينسحب شرقا بعد أن تلقى درسا قاسيا في فنون القتال الحقيق علىأيدي أبناء مصر الأوفياء 

ومع بداية معارك أكتوبر المجيدة ، ومثلهمثل كل أبناء مصر ، كان الشهيد / أحمد عبود الزمر متعطشا لقتال العدوالإسرائيلي ، وكانت مهمة فرقته ( الفرقة 23 مشاة ميكانيكي ) بمنطقة ثغرةالأختراق بالدفرسوار ، هى العمل كاحتياطي تعبوي للجيش الثاني الميداني .

وفيالنصف الثاني من شهر أكتوبر ، دارت معارك رهيبة قاسية لم تشهد سيناء مثيلالها ، حيث هاجم اللواء ( 14 ) مدرع الإسرائيلي _ في الساعة الثانية بعدمنتصف الليل _ قواتنا غرب القناة ، فصدرت الأوامر للبطل / أحمد عبود الزمربتنفيذ مجموعة من الضربات والهجمات المضادة ضد قوات العدو في ثغرةالإختراق بالدفرسوار .

ومع أول ضوء لفجر اليوم التالي ، يتسابقالجميع قادة وضباط وجنود لتدمير دبابات العدو الإسرائيلي ، ومع تطورالقتال وأشتعاله يدفع العدو الإسرائيلي بالمزيد من قواته داخل الثغرة ،فيصبح أجمالي قواته ( ثلاثة ألوية مدرعة .. لواء مشاة ميكانيكي .. بالإضافة إلى لواء مظلات ) ، وعلى الرغم من التفوق الصارخ لقوات العدومقارنة بالقوات المصرية ، إلا أن رجال مصر الأبطال نجحوا في إيقاف تقدمالعدو ومحاصرته تماما .

ولمدة تزيد على 36 ساعة متصلة ، أستمرالموقع والقوة المصرية الحامية له بقيادة البطل / أحمد عبود الزمر صامدًا، رغم الحصار ونيران الطيران والمدفعية والهجمات المستمرة من دبابات العدو .
ولكن هذا الصمود لم يخدع قائد محنك مثل بطلنا / أحمد عبود الزمر ،فالفرقة التى يقودها لن تتحمل أكثر ، ولأن مصلحة الوطن أغلى من أى أعتبارفقد أراد البطل المناورةبقواته لوضعها في موقف أفضل ، فأمر بتكوين مجموعاتسيطرة تنسحب لموقع خلفي وتركز الدفاعات عليه بدلا مما ستتعرض له تلكالقوات مع الهجوم الكبير المتوقع من قوات العدو الإسرائيلي .

وهكذاأشرف لواء أركان حرب / أحمد عبود الزمر بنفسه على خروج مجموعات الجنودأثناء الليل شارحا لقادتها أسلوب السير وكيفية تركيز الدفاعات في الموقعالجديد .

وظل البطل / أحمد عبود الزمر مع من تبقى من قواته للعملكموقع تعطيلي لإيقاف العدو حتى تُستكمل الدفاعات في الموقع الخلفي الجديد، ضاربا أروع الأمثلة في المساواة بين القائد ورجاله ، رابطا مصيره بمصيرجنوده ، موجها كل جهده لإنجاح المعركة ، رافضا أن يعيش هو ويموت أحد رجالهالذين أبقاهم في الموقع التعطيلي .

لقد فضل البطل الموت علىالإرتداد ، ظل يقاتل بسلاحه الشخصي ويواجه نيران العدو مع رجاله الشجعانأكثر من أربع ساعات في معركة غير متكافئة ، حتى نجحت سرية دبابات معاديةفي الوصول إلى مركز قيادة البطل ، وتنطلق القذائف ليصاب البطل لواء أركانحرب / أحمد عبود الزمر وبعض من رجاله .

فيلقى ربه شهيدا ، ضاربا المثل في التضحية والفداء نحو الوطن الغالي .. مصر.
منقول من موقع المؤرخ

----------


## nefer

البطل العميد / يسرى عمارة


آسر عساف ياجوري 









هو العميد يسري عمارة وكان وقت الحرب برتبة نقيب وهو البطل الذى أسر عساف ياجوري أشهر آسير إسرائيلي في حرب أكتوبر حيا على ارض المعركة بالرغم من اصابته،

عبر النقيب يسري عمارةيوم السادس من أكتوبر قناة السويس ضمن الفرقة الثانية مشاة بالجيش الثاني تحت قيادة العميد حسن ابو سعدة وكانت الفرقة تدمر كل شئ امامها من اجلتحقيق النصر واسترداد الأرض.

وفي صباح 8 أكتوبر ثالث أيام القتالحاول اللواء 190 مدرع الإسرائيلى (دبابات هذا اللواء كانت تتراوح ما بين 75 حتى 100 دبابة) القيام بهجوم مضاد واختراق القوات المصرية والوصول الىالنقط القوية التى لم تسقط بعد ومنها نقطة الفردان.

وكان قرار قائدالفرقة الثانية العميد حسن ابو سعدة يعتبر أسلوبا جديدا لتدمير العدو وهوجذب قواته المدرعة إلى أرض قتال داخل رأس كوبرى الفرقة والسماح لهاباختراق الموقع الدفاعى الامامى والتقدم حتى مسافة 3 كيلومتر من القناة ،وكان هذا القرار خطيرا ـ وعلى مسئوليته الشخصية ـ.

وفي لحظة فريدةلم تحدث من قبل ولن تحدث مرة آخرى تم تحويل المنطقة الى كتلة من النيرانوكأنها قطعة من الجحيم، وكانت المفأجاة مذهلة مما ساعد على النجاح، وفيأقل من نصف ساعة اسفرت المعركة عن تدمير 73 دبابة للعدو.

وبعدالمعركة صدرت الأوامر بتطوير القتال والإتجاه نحو الشرق وتدمير اي مدرعةاسرائيلية او افراد ومنعهم من التقدم لقناة السويس مرة آخرى حتى لو اضطرالامر الى منعهم بصدور عارية.

واثناءالتحرك نحو الشرق احس النقيب يسري عمارة برعشه فى يده اليسرى ووجد دماءغزيره على ملابسه، واكتشف انه أصيب دون ان يشعر، وتم ايقاف المركبة والتفتحوله فوجد الاسرائيلي الذى اطلق النار عليه وفي بسالة نادرة قفز نحوهالنقيب يسري وجرى باتجاهه بلا اى مبالاة برغم انه حتى لو كان الجندي الاسرائيلي اطلق طلقة عشوائية لكان قتله بلا شك.

الا ان بسالةالنقيب يسرى اصابت الجندي الاسرائيلي بالذعر ووصل اليه النقيب يسري وفيلحظة كان قد اخرج خزينة البندقية الالية وهي مملوءة بالرصاص وضربه بشدهعلى رأسه فسقط على الأرض وسقط النقيب يسري عماره بجانبه من شدة الإعياء.

وعقبإفاقته واصلت الفرقة التقدم وعند طريق شرق الفردان لاحظ النقيب يسري وكانتيده اليسرى قد تورمت وأمتلأ جرحه بالرمال مجموعة من الجنود الإسرائيليينيختبئون خلف طريق الأسفلت، ووجد أحدهم وهو يستعد لإطلاق النار فتم التعاملمعه وأجبروا على الاستسلام وكانوا اربعة وتم تجريدهم من السلاح وعرف أحدهمنفسه بأنه قائد، فتم تجريده من سلاحه ومعاملته بإحترام وفق التعليماتالمشددة بضرورة معاملة أي أسير معاملة حسنة طالما انه لا يقاوم وتم تسليمهذا القائد مع أول ضوء يوم 9 أكتوبر، ... وكان هذا القائد هو العقيد عساف ياجوري قائد اللواء 190 مدرع.

وقد أصدر قائد الفرقة تحية لأبطال الفرقة الثانية مشاة، حيا فيها النقيب الجريح يسري عمارة ومجموعته التى أسرت قائد اللواء الاسرائيلي المدرع 190.


منقول عن موقع المؤرخ

----------


## nefer

الفريق ( فؤاد عزيز غالي ) 

محرر مدينة القنطرة شرق و قائد الفرقة 18 مشاة 
 



من مواليد عام1927 بمحافظة المنيا ، و بعد حصوله عليالثانوية العامة قام بتجهيز أوراقه للالتحاق بكلية الطب التي يعشقها ، و لكنه مر امام الكلية الحربية  فوجد أن باب القبول ما زال مفتوحا فتقدم بأوراقه والتحق بها، وفور تخرجه تم إرساله للمشاركة في حربفلسطين التي جرت عام1948 حيث شارك في المعارك التي جرت حول مدينةرفح، وشارك أيضا فيحرب 1956، و في حرب1967 حيث كان رئيسا لعمليات الفرقة الثانية مشاة.

       وفي حرب أكتوبر 1973 كان قائدا للفرقة 18 مشاة التي كلفت باقتحام قناة السويس في منطقة القنطرة وتدمير القوات الاسرائيلية و أسلحتها في النقاط الحصينةو علي الأجناب و تحرير مدينة القنطرة شرق و الاستيلاء علي كوبري بعمق 9 كيلو متر في بداية المعارك في أكتوبر 1973 .

       وفي الندوة الاستراتيجية لحرب أكتوبر و التي نظمت علي مدى ثلاثة ايامبمناسبة اليوبيل الفضي لنصر أكتوبر قال البطل الفريق فؤاد عزيزغالي : ( منذ الضربة الجوية الاولي و التمهيد النيراني للمدفعية تمانزال قوارب قوات المرحلة الاولى لاقتحام النقاط الحصينة ثم بدأ اقتحام دفاعات القوات الاسرائيلية في القطاع من شمال جزيرة البلاح حتي الكاب واقتحام نقطة حصينة لمعاونة أعمال قتال قطاع بور سعيد ، و بعد 10 دقائق من العبور تم الاستيلاء علي أول نقطة حصينة علي مستوىالجبهه و هي القنطرة واحد ، وبعد 50 دقيقة من العبور تم الاستيلاء على 6نقاط وبقيت النقطة الحصينة القنطرة 3 – بلدية القنطرة – محاصرة حتى يوم السابع من أكتوبر 1973 ليتم الاستيلاء عليها قبل اخر ضوء يوم السابع من أكتوبر ، 

 و بنهاية اليوم الأول للقتال تم الاستيلاء على جميع النقاطالحصينة و إحكام الحصار حول مدينة القنطرة و الاستيلاء علي رأس كوبري بعمقحتى 6 كيلو متر و صد اختراق القوات الإسرائيلية ) وفي السابع من أكتوبر تمتدمير 37 دبابة إسرائيلية و توسيع راس كوبري الفرقة بعمق 9 كيلو متر وتدمير القوات الاسرائيلية في النقطة الحصينة القنطرة 3 و تحرير مدينةالقنطرة شرق .

و ظل البطل الفريق فؤاد عزيز غالي محافظا علي انتصاراته طوال فترةالحرب كما قام بتأمين منطقة شمال القناة من القنطرة الي بور سعيد فيمواجهة الهجمات المضادة الإسرائيلية. 



و في الثاني عشر من شهر ديسمبر عام 1973 عين قائدا للجيش الثاني الميداني خلفا للفريق سعد مامون الذى أصيب بنوبة قلبية.

----------


## nefer

*

الرقيب / محمد حسين محمود سعد

 أول شهيد مصرى فى حرب اكتوبر

أول شهيد مصري فى حرب اكتوبر حسب إشارات التبليغ من الوحدات الفرعية ويوميات القتال لدى قادة الوحدات الفرعية المتقدمة هو الرقيب ( محمد حسين محمود سعد )

** ولد عام 1946م ودرس فى معهد قويسنا الدينى 
وعين بعد التخرج باحثا اجتماعيا بوحدة طوخ بالقليوبية 

** انضم إلى القوات المسلحة عام 1968 م كجندي استطلاع خلال السنوات السابقة على حرب اكتوبر .. وعندما جاءت لحظة العبور كان ضمن قوات الجيش الثالث التي نزلت إلى سيناء 

وكان يوم استشهاده هو يوم العبور ذاته 6 اكتوبر 1973 م 

** كان أول شهيد فى أعظم معارك الشرف والفداء



اللواء / شفيق مترى سدراك

أول شهيد من الضباط 

الذي كان اسمه أول الحاصلين من الضباط على وسام نجمة سيناء عندما قلد الرئيس السادات أبطال القوات المسلحة الشهداء والأحياء أوسمة النصر فى مجلس الشعب يوم 19 فبراير 1974 م 

** ولد فى عام 1921 م بقرية المطيعة مركز أسيوط الأب كان يعمل مدرس ثانوى والابن الطموح قضى عامين فى كلية التجارة ولكنه اختار ف النهاية أن يلتحق بالكلية الحربية ليتخرج منها عام 1948م مقاتلا بسلاح المشاة وخدم فى السودان مرتين خلال حياته العسكرية 

** اظهر ( شفيق مترى ) تفوقا ملحوظاً لدرجة انه كان من الضباط القلائل الذين حصلوا على شهادة أركان حرب وهو برتبة رائد ، واختير للعمل كمدرس لمادة التكتيك بالكلية الحربية ، ثم أصبح كبيراً للمعلمين بها . 

** خاض معارك مصر قبل 1973م فاشترك فى حرب 1956م وفى حرب 1967م كان ( شفيق مترى ) قائدا لكتيبة مشاة حاربت فى منطقة أبى عجيلة وكبد العدو خسائر كبيرة ، وحصل على ترقية استثنائية بسبب هذه المعركة



منقول
*

----------


## asheqatalnile

كلمه للرئيس السادات..........

وربما جاء يوم نجلس فيه معا لا لكى نتفاخر ونتباهى, ولكن لكى نتذكر وندرس ونعلم أولادنا وأحفادنا جيلا بعد جيل , قصة الكفاح ومشاقة, ومرارة الهزيمة و ألامها, وحلاوه النصر وآماله, نعم سوف يجئ يوم نجلس فيه لنقص ونروى ماذا فعل كل منا فى موقعه .... وكيف حمل كل منا أمانته وأدى دوره, كيف خرج الأبطال من هذا الشعب وهذه الامة فى فترة حالكة ساد فيها الظلام, ليحملوا مشاعل النور وليضيئوا الطريق حتى تستطيع أمتهم ان تعبر الجسر ما بين اليأس والرجاء ... )) 0


وسوف اتذكر ولن انسى ابدا هذه الكلمات الذى قالها لنا زعيمنا الرئيس محمد انور السادات وسوف يظل فى قلوبنا مهما طال الزمااان
--------------------------------------------------

تحيا لرجل حكم مصر ولم يكن يخاف احد غير الله سبحانه وتعالى

تحيا لرجل استعاد كرامه هذه الامة وسط الشعوب بنصر اسطورى وكما قال عنه
ان التاريخ العسكرى سوف يتوقف طويلا بالفحص والدرس حول معركه السادس من اكتوبر

تحيه لشهداء مصر على مر السنين  .......... ورجال اكتوبر البواسل 
وشهداء جميع المسلمين اللذين دافعوا عن اوطانهم   ..... واعراضهم
ورحم الله البطل الشهيد الرئيس محمد انور السادات
رحمك الله وجعل مثواك الجنة

يا حبيبتى يا مصر يا مصر

----------


## nefer

> كلمه للرئيس السادات..........
> 
> وربما جاء يوم نجلس فيه معا لا لكى نتفاخر ونتباهى, ولكن لكى نتذكر وندرس ونعلم أولادنا وأحفادنا جيلا بعد جيل , قصة الكفاح ومشاقة, ومرارة الهزيمة و ألامها, وحلاوه النصر وآماله, نعم سوف يجئ يوم نجلس فيه لنقص ونروى ماذا فعل كل منا فى موقعه .... وكيف حمل كل منا أمانته وأدى دوره, كيف خرج الأبطال من هذا الشعب وهذه الامة فى فترة حالكة ساد فيها الظلام, ليحملوا مشاعل النور وليضيئوا الطريق حتى تستطيع أمتهم ان تعبر الجسر ما بين اليأس والرجاء ... )) 0
> 
> 
> وسوف اتذكر ولن انسى ابدا هذه الكلمات الذى قالها لنا زعيمنا الرئيس محمد انور السادات وسوف يظل فى قلوبنا مهما طال الزمااان
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> تحيا لرجل حكم مصر ولم يكن يخاف احد غير الله سبحانه وتعالى
> ...


شكرا لكى يا عاشقة النيل على مساهمتك 

و أهديكى نص خطاب النصر للسادات ( صوت فقط )


http://files.gostshare.com/download.php?file=886October victory.rar

----------


## سوما

[frame="9 80"]تحية للمواطن المصري.. بطل حرب أكتوبر..
الذي باع الروح والجسد واشتري بهما كرامة وحرية الوطن، 
وهو نفسه الذي روت دماؤه رمال سيناء فانبعثت منها رائحة ذكراه العطرة، تحكي عنه وعن غيره البطولات..[/frame]
موضوع جميل جداااااا جدااا... مجهودك جميل بجد..
تسلم أيديكم..وشدتنى جدااااا الأبطال وقصصهم رحمهم الله..
وأسمح لى بالمشاركة وعذرا لو الاسم مكرر ولكنى كل ما أبحث عن بطل لكتابة عنه أجدك قد كتبت عنه حتى البطل المجهول سيد شلبى رحمه الله.. ولكنى أحببت ما قرأت عن سيد شلبى والمشير الجسمى والشاذلى وغيرهم من أبطال المعركة ::$: [frame="13 80"]*المشير\محمد الجمسي صاحب «كشكول» النصر..
لقبته جولدا مائير بـ«الجنرال النحيف المخيف».. وأحب هو تسمية المصريين «مهندس حرب أكتوبر»*

*هو الفارس بلا ضجيج، ومخطط معركة أكتوبر بلا زهو، ودامع العينين يوم فك الاشتباك، و«النحيف المخيف» الذي أدخل الرعب في نفوس قادة إسرائيل، وهو الذي صُنف ضمن أفضل ٥٠ قائداً عسكرياً علي مستوي العالم.. رفض ممارسة السياسة أثناء توليه مهام منصبه، وبعد أن تركه، مؤكداً أنها لا تصلح للعسكريين.. هو المشير الجمسي الذي كان لابد من تذكره في يوم السادس من أكتوبر. 

محمد عبدالغني الجمسي ابن قرية بتانون بمحافظة المنوفية، التي ولد بها لأسرة فقيرة في عام ١٩٢١، ليكون الوحيد من أبنائها الذي ينجح في إكمال تعليمه النظامي، ويكون من بين الدفعة التي قررت حكومة النحاس باشا إلحاقها بالكليات العسكرية، فيتخرج في سلاح المدرعات بالكلية الحربية في عام ١٩٣٩، وتأتيه الخبرة الميدانية الأولي، عبر مشاركته في القوة المصرية التي أرسلتها قوات الحلفاء إلي صحراء مصر الغربية، لمواجهة تقدم قوات المحور بقيادة روميل، فيعود من تلك الحرب مختزناً، رغم حداثة سنه، الكثير من الخبرات التي ترجمها فيما بعد في «كشكوله الأكتوبري الشهير».

 يدعم الجمسي مهاراته بدورات عسكرية متعددة، يتبعها بالعمل بالمخابرات الحربية، ويتخصص في تدريس التاريخ العسكري الإسرائيلي.. سأله صحفى في حديث معه: كيف جاءت هزيمة الخامس من يونيو عام ١٩٦٧؟ فأجابنه يومها بثقة العالم: «الأسباب كثيرة، أهمها عدم الاستعداد لكلمة الحرب، والانشغال بمؤامرات سياسية انتهت إلي ما آل إليه حالنا، والأهم كان حالة التعالي والصلة المفقودة بين الجندي وقادته في الجيش في تلك الفترة».

 أُختير الجمسي بعد النكسة ضمن عدد من القادة، لإعادة تدريب الجيش المصري، كما تولي هيئة التدريب بالجيش، ثم رئاسة هيئة العمليات، ورئاسة المخابرات الحربية في عام ١٩٧٢، ومنذ اليوم الأول كان الاستعداد لساعة الحسم مع العدو الصهيوني، ليتم تكليفه من قبل الرئيس السادات مع عدد من قادة الجيش لوضع خطة المعركة، فيستعيد كل ما مر به من خبرات، ويتابع تحركات الجيش الإسرائيلي، ويدرس أنسب التوقيتات المقترحة للحرب، وأفضل خطط الهجوم، ليضع الخطة النهائية ويسطرها في كشكول ابنته الدراسي، حتي لا يلفت الانتباه لها.

 ويحدد الجمسي توقيت الحرب بعناية بالغة، محققاً من خلاله عنصر المباغتة للجيش الإسرائيلي، كان الموعد: الثانية ظهر يوم السادس من أكتوبر عام ١٩٧٣ ميلادية، الموافق العاشر من رمضان عام ١٣٩٣ هجرية، يوم كيبور اليهودي. 

وأثناء الحرب تولي رئاسة أركان الجيش خلفاً للفريق سعد الشاذلي عقب أزمة الثغرة في الدفرسوار، التي كاد يصفها بخطة «شامل»، لولا موافقة الرئيس السادات علي فض الاشتباك الأول، عقب زيارة وزير الخارجية الأمريكي هنري كيسنجر للقاهرة.

 وليقع عليه الاختيار ليتولي مسؤولية التفاوض مع الإسرائيليين، في مفاوضات الكيلو ١٠١ التي دمعت عيناه فيها حينما علم بموافقة السادات علي سحب أكثر من ١٠٠٠ دبابة و٧٠ ألف جندي مصري من الضفة الشرقية لقناة السويس. خبأ دموعه ونفذ أوامر الساسة التي لم يقتنع بها، رغم قناعته بقدرة العسكرية المصرية علي تحقيق المزيد من الانتصارات. رتبة الفريق الأول، ومنصب وزير الحربية وقائد عام للجبهات العربية الثلاث.. كانت مكافأة الجمسي علي أدائه في حرب أكتوبر.

 وكما يقول المثل، فإن دوام الحال من المحال، خاصة مع رجل كالجمسي، الذي رفض أن تقوده السياسة لطريق لا يريد السير فيه، فهو من رفض نزول الجيش لكبح جماح مظاهرات يناير عام ١٩٧٧، مخالفا وجهة نظر السادات الذي تبني دعوة السلام مع إسرائيل*.[/frame]

----------


## nefer

> تحية للمواطن المصري.. بطل حرب أكتوبر..
> الذي باع الروح والجسد واشتري بهما كرامة وحرية الوطن، 
> وهو نفسه الذي روت دماؤه رمال سيناء فانبعثت منها رائحة ذكراه العطرة، تحكي عنه وعن غيره البطولات..
> 
> موضوع جميل جداااااا جدااا... مجهودك جميل بجد..
> تسلم أيديكم..وشدتنى جدااااا الأبطال وقصصهم رحمهم الله..
> وأسمح لى بالمشاركة وعذرا لو الاسم مكرر ولكنى كل ما أبحث عن بطل لكتابة عنه أجدك قد كتبت عنه حتى البطل المجهول سيد شلبى رحمه الله.. ولكنى أحببت ما قرأت عن سيد شلبى والمشير الجسمى والشاذلى وغيرهم من أبطال المعركة*المشير\محمد الجمسي صاحب «كشكول» النصر..
> لقبته جولدا مائير بـ«الجنرال النحيف المخيف».. وأحب هو تسمية المصريين «مهندس حرب أكتوبر»*
> 
> ...


أشكرك لمرورك و مشاركتك و إن شاء الله ستجدين الكثير و الكثير من الأبطال و لكن على فترات و ذلك لتجديد الموضوع حتى لا ينسى فأنا لم أكتب إلا القليل و الباقى فيما بعد كنسور الجو و أسمائم و بطولاتهم

----------


## nefer

إن فيصلاً هو بطل معركة العبور، وسيحتل الصفحات الأولى من تاريخ جهادالعرب، وتحولهم من الجمود إلى الحركة، ومن الانتظار إلى الهجوم. وهو صاحب الفضل الأول في معركة الزيت، فهو الذي تقدم الصفوف، وأصر على استعمال هذاالسلاح الخطير، والعالم -ونحن معه - مندهشون لجسارته. وفتح خزائن بلاده للدول المحاربه، تأخذ منها ما تشاء لمعركة العبور والكرامة، بل لقد أصدرأوامره إلى ثلاثة من أكبر بنوك العالم، أن من حق مصر أن تسحب ما تشاء وبلاحدود من أموال للمعركة أنور السادات 










 الملك / فيصل بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود


 هو :: الأبن الثالث في سلسلة أبناء الملك عبدالعزيز آل سعود الذكور 

- (1906 / 1324 - 25 مارس 1975/ 1395 م)

ملك المملكة العربية السعودية للفترة 1964 وحتى 1975 م.

ولد في مدينة الرياض . وفي عام 1925 م،

توجه جيش بقيادة فيصل لمنطقة الحجاز وتحقق النصر للجيش

وتمت السيطرة على الحجاز وبعد عام،

تولى فيصل مقاليد الإمارة في الحجاز.

ومع تطور الدولة، تم تقليد فيصل وزيرا للخارجية في عام 1932 م 

بالأضافة الى كون فيصل رئيسا لمجلس الشورى .

وبعد قرار هيئة الأمم المتحدة القاضي بتقسيم فلسطين إلى دولتين،

طلب فيصل من أبوه قطع العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع الولايات المتحدة 

ولكن طلبه هذا لم يجاب. وفي 2 نوفمبر 1964 م، 

أصبح فيصل ملك المملكة العربية السعودية بعد إقصاء أخوه سعود بن عبد العزيز من الحكم.

عمل فيصل في عام 1973 م على تعزيز التسلح السعودي 

كما قام على تصدر الحملة الداعية إلى قطع النفط العربي عن الولايات المتحدة 

والدول الداعمة لأسرائيل في نفس العام. 

وقامت مجلة التايم الأمريكية بتسميته «رجل العام» لسنة 1974 م.

وكان رحمه الله هو صاحب المقولة المشهورة التي قرّع بها كيسينجر وزير خارجية أميركا

نحن كنا ولا نزال بدو, وكنا نعيش في الخيام, وغذاؤنا التمر والماء فقط، 

ونحن مستعدون للعودة إلى ما كنا عليه. 

أما أنتم الغربيون فهل تستطيعون أن تعيشوا بدون النفط؟"

وأكد على نيته في الحج للقدس، حيث هدد بإغلاق جميع آبار النفط 

إذا لم تعد القدس للمسلمين. 

لكن يد الغدر طالته خوفًاً من أن يحقق مراده.

فلو كتب الله له طول العمر لكان حال الاسلام ووضع المنطقة أفضل بكثير مما هو عليه الآن.





زوجاتة هن

الأميرة سلطانة السديري وأنجبت لة

عبد الله الفيصل 

الأميرة عفّت الثنيان آل سعود وأنجبت لة

محمد الفيصل 
سعود الفيصل 
عبد الرحمن الفيصل 
بندر الفيصل 
تركي الفيصل 

الأميرة هيا بنت خالد بن تركي بن عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن تركي آل سعود وأنجبت لة

خالد الفيصل ( أمير منطقة مكة المكرمة الحالى ) 
سعد الفيصل 






حياته السياسيّة


استخدم الملك عبد العزيز ابنه فيصل في السياسة في سن مبكر,

وأخذ يرسله إلى زيارات لبريطانيا وفرنسا في نهاية الحرب العالمية الأولى وعمرة 14 سنة. 

الملك قاد وفد المملكة إلى مؤتمر لندن 1939 بخصوص القضية الفلسطينية

المعروفة كمؤتمر المائدة المستديرة. كرئيس وفد بلده, 

مثله في توقيع أ. إن . تشارتر أيضا في سان فرانسيسكو في عام 1945 م.

محليا, الملك فيصل قاد القوات السعودية لتهدئة وضع متوتر في عسير في عام 1922 م. 

كما شارك في الحرب السعودية اليمنية في 1934 م. 

استلم الملك فيصل عدد من الوظائف الكبيرة أثناء عهد والده الملك عبدالعزيز. 

فقد عين نائبا للحجاز في عام 1926 م,

ورئيس مجلس الشورى في عام 1927 م ووزير خارجية البلد الأول في عام 1930 م.






الاقتصاد في عهده


كرس الملك فيصل انتباهه الأقصى للشركات الصناعية والزراعية والمالية والأقتصادية.

تتضمن المشاريع الزراعية الري وشبكة الصرف توجه ومشروع الرمال في الأحساء, 

في منطقة المملكة الشرقية. بالإضافة إلى مشروع سد أبها في الجنوب

مشروع أفوريستيشن, مشروع موارد الحيوان وبنك التأمين الزراعي. 

كما لاينسى التاريخ أن الملك فيصل كان لة الفضل بعد الله 

في أنتشال المملكة العربية السعودية أقتصاديا وأداريا بعد أعلان أفلاس الخزينة الحكومية

وفيصل هو من وضع الخطط الخمسية الطموحة للبلاد 

ووضع نظام المناطق الأدارية وهو من جلب الشركات الأستشارية الخارجية

لدعم مؤسسات الدولة الخدمية وهو أيضا من رفع أسم المملكة عالميا

وجعل لها نفوذا وهيبة وأحترام على المستوى العربي والأسلامي والعالمي

أثناء عهد الملك فيصل, زادت المساحة الزراعية بشكل ملحوظ 

والبحث عن مصادر الماء كان مشجعا. 

كجزء من بحث الدولة عن المعادن انشأت الشركة العامة للبترول والمعادن.


سياسته

كانت سياسة الملك فيصل على أساس عدد من الثوابت 

هي حماية واستقلال وهوية البلد, الاحتفاظ بميثاق جامعة الدول العربية 

وبنشاط الدفاع عن التضامن الإسلامي. 

طالب بمؤسسة تشمل العالم المسلم,

وزار عدة بلاد مسلمة لشرح الفكرة 

وقد نجح في أنشاء منظمة المؤتمر الأسلامي التي تضم الأن أكثر من 50 دولة أسلامية .

كما أن الملك فيصل أستطاع بعد توفيق الله من قطع علاقات أكثر من 42 دولة مع أسرائيل .







إصلاحاته


حين أراد ولي العهد آنذاك الأمير فيصل، الذي تولى الملك بعدها من العام 1964 الى العام 1975، 

أن يفتح باب التعليم الرسمي امام البنات ، 

كان 22 في المائة من الذكور يذهبون الى المدرسة مقابل 2 في المائة من الاناث فقط. 

فاعترض على قرار الأمير قسم من العلماء يؤيدهم في ذلك بعض الأهالي 

وخصوصاً في المناطق الاشد محافظة من غيرها. 

وفي احد الاجتماعات سأل فيصل العلماء: 

"هل هناك آية في القرآن تحرم تعليم البنات؟

" ولما حاروا جواباً تابع: "بما أن على كل مسلم ان يحصل العلم نحن نفتح المدارس، 

ولا احد سيمنع الأهل الراغبين في إرسال بناتهم اليها،

ويمكن للآخرين أن يقرروا إبقاء بناتهم في البيت،

لن نجبر احداً على ذلك."

وفي عهد الملك فيصل بن عبدالعزيز ازداد عدد الطلبة المبتعثين للجامعات 

والمنح العليا. وقدمت الدولة أيضا مساعدات مالية للطلبة,

ووزعت الكتب المدرسية المجانية.





إغتياله

في يوم الثلاثاء 25 مارس 1975, قام فيصل بن مساعد بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود بإغتياله

عن طريق إطلاق النار على الملك فيصل وهو يستقبل الكاظمي وزير البترول الكويتي
في مكتبة بالديوان الملكي وأرداه قتيلا 

خلفه من بعده ولي العهد خالد بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود في حكم المملكة. 

زار القدس للمرة الأولى بعد حيازة الأردن لها بعد حرب 1948 وذلك في اواخر الخمسينيات من القرن الماضي وأكد على نيته في زيارة القدس للمرة الثانية بعد تحريرها من الصهيونية والصلاة في المسجد الأقصى ولكن القدر لم يمهله، وقد هدد فيصل الغرب بإغلاق جميع آبار النفط اذا لم تعد القدس للمسلمين ولكن يد الغدر طالته قبل ان يحقق مراده ، وقد كان يقول في اواخر ايامه 
(( سنصلي العيد القادم في القدس بإذن الله ))

*-*-*-*


سلام يا فيصل عدد ما ذكرناك ... وإعداد ما قالولك الناس مرحوم
واعداد دمع العين في يوم فرقاك ... وإعداد ما فرجت من كرب مضيوم
أن قلت يا ليتي ألا ليتي فداك ... وإن قلت واعزآه مانيب مليوم
يا لعن ابو من لام عينٍ تمنّاك ... قد بدّدت شوفتك عن شوفها غيوم
وين العزا ما به عزا غير نجزاك ... بمواصلة مسعاك والدّرب معلوم
نم هاني العينين حنّا تبعناك .... والدّار فيها لابةٍ ما لهم نوم
إن قاله الله ما نضيّع لك مناك ..... نسجد لرب البيت في القدس ونصوم


خالد الفيصل

ويعتبر مخطط أغتيال الملك فيصل بيد أحد أفراد الأسرة الحاكمة حادثة رهيبة 
أحزنت الملايين من العرب والمسلمين

وتأكد بعدها من أن المجرم القاتل مدفوع بحقد أمريكي صهيوني شيوعي  وهم الأعداء الثلاثة للملك فيصل .








من أقوال الملك فيصل
يجب على المسلمين عامة و على العرب بصفة خاصة أن يتصلوا ببعضهم ، و أن يتفاهموا و أن يعتصموا بحبل الله. 
 معاذ الله أن يعترض الإسلام سبيل التقدم فهو دين التطور و دين العزة و دين الكرامة ، و لنغتنم الحج فرصة لبحث سبيل النهوض بالمسلمين

----------


## nefer

كانت الجزائر من أوائل الدول التي ساعدت المصريين في حرب أكتوبر 1973 وقد شاركت بالفوج الثامن للمشاة الميكانيكية..
 كان الرئيس الجزائري الراحل هواري بومدين قد طلب من الاتحاد السوفيتي شراء طائرات وأسلحة لإرساله إلى المصريين عقب وصول معلومات من جاسوس جزائري في أوروبا قبل الحرب مفادها أن إسرائيل تنوي الهجوم على مصر وباشر اتصالاته مع السوفيت لكن السوفيتيين طلبوا مبالغ ضخمة فما كان على الرئيس الجزائري إلى أن أعطاهم شيك فارغ وقال لهم أكتبوا المبلغ الذي تريدونه ، وهكذا تم شراء الطائرات والعتاد اللازم ومن ثم إرساله إلى مصر ، و هذه بعض إحصائيات لما قدمته الجزائر لهذه الحرب التي كانت هي ثاني دولة من حيث الدعم للحرب.
 ** الوحدات:*
 - 3 فيالق دبابات.
 - فيلق مشاة ميكانيكية.
 - فوج مدفعية ميدان.
 - فوج مدفعية مضادة للطيران.
 - 7 كتائب للإسناد. 
 ** التعداد البشري:*
 - 2115 جندي.
 - 812 ضابط صف.
 - 192 ضابط. 
 ** العتاد البري:*
 - 96 دبابة.
 - 32 آلية مجنزرة.
 - 12 مدفع ميدان.
 - 16 مدفع مضاد للطيران. 
 ** الجوي:*
 - سرب من طائرات ميغ 21.
 - سربان من طائرات ميغ17.
 - سرب من طائرات سوخوي7.
 - مجموع الطائرات حوالي 50 طائرة.

الرئيس الجزائرى الراحل / الهوارى بو مدين




هو ابن فلاح بسيط من عائلة كبيرة العدد ومتواضعة ماديا ولد في مدينة قالمة الواقعة في الشرق الجزائري سنة 1932 وبالضبط في 23 أوت في دوّار بني عدي مقابل جبل هوارة على بعد بضعة كيلوميترات غرب مدينة قالمة، وسجّل في سجلات الميلاد ببلدية عين أحساينية . دخل الكتّاب ( المدرسة القرآنية) في القرية التي ولد فيها وكان عمره أنذاك 4 سنوات، وعندما بلغ سن السادسة دخل مدرسة ألمابير سنة 1938 في مدينة قالمة ، يدرس في المدرسة الفرنسية وفي نفس الوقت يلازم الكتّاب. ختم القرآن الكريم وأصبح يدرّس أبناء قريته القرأن الكريم واللغة العربية. توجه إلى المدرسة الكتانية في مدينة قسنطينة حيث درس على يد الشيخ الطيب ابن لحنش.

 رحلته إلى الأزهر



تعلم في مدارسها ثمّ التحق بمدارس قسنطينة معقل جمعية العلماء المسلمين الجزائريين بومدين. رفض هواري بومدين خدمة العلم الفرنسي وفرّ إلى تونس سنة 1949 والتحق في تلك الحقبة بجامع الزيتونة الذي كان يقصده العديد من الطلبة الجزائريين، ومن تونس انتقل إلى القاهرة سنة 1950 حيث التحق بجامع الأزهر الشريف حيث درس هناك وتفوق في دراسته.

  اندلاع الثورة الجزائرية



مع اندلاع الثورة الجزائرية في 01  نوفمبر 1954 انضم إلى جيش التحرير الوطني في المنطقة الغربية وتطورت حياته العسكرية كالتالي:

1956 : أشرف على تدريب وتشكيل خلايا عسكرية، وقد تلقى في مصر التدريب حيت اختير هو وعددا من رفاقه لمهمة حمل الاسلحة.
1957 : أصبح منذ هذه السنة مشهورا بإسمه العسكري "هواري بومدين" تاركا اسمه الأصلي بوخروبة محمد إبراهيم كما تولى مسؤولية الولاية الخامسة.  	1958 : أصبح قائد الأركان الغربية.  	1960 : أشرف على تنظيم جبهة التحرير الوطني عسكريا ليصبح قائد الأركان.  	1962 : وزيرا للدفاع في حكومة الاستقلال.  	1963 : نائب رئيس المجلس الثوري.
وكان مسؤولا عسكريّا هذا الرصيد العلمي الذي كان له جعله يحتل موقعا متقدما في جيش التحرير الوطني وتدرجّ في رتب الجيش إلى أن أصبح قائدا للمنطقة الغرب الجزائري، وتولى قيادة وهران من سنة 1957 وإلى سنة 1960 ثمّ تولى رئاسة الأركان من 1960 والى تاريخ الإستقلال في 05 يوليو 1962، وعيّن بعد الإستقلال وزيرا للدفاع ثم نائبا لرئيس مجلس الوزراء سنة 1963 دون أن يتخلى عن منصبه كوزير للدفاع. وفي 19 جوان 1965 قام هواري بومدين بانقلاب عسكري أطاح بالرئيس أحمد بن بلة.

     1956 : أشرف على تدريب وتشكيل خلايا عسكرية، وقد تلقى في مصر التدريب حيت اختير هو وعددا من رفاقه لمهمة حمل الاسلحة.  1957 : أصبح منذ هذه السنة مشهورا بإسمه العسكري "هواري بومدين" تاركا اسمه الأصلي بوخروبة محمد إبراهيم كما تولى مسؤولية الولاية الخامسة.      1958 : أصبح قائد الأركان الغربية.      1960 : أشرف على تنظيم جبهة التحرير الوطني عسكريا ليصبح قائد الأركان.      1962 : وزيرا للدفاع في حكومة الاستقلال.      1963 : نائب رئيس المجلس الثوري.    

حكمه

تولى هواري بومدين الحكم في الجزائر بعد انقلاب عسكري ( أو ما اصطلح عليه بالتصحيح الثوري ) من 19 جوان 1965 إلى غاية ديسمبر 1978. فتميزت فترة حكمه بالإزدهار في جميع المجالات خاصة منه الزراعي كما قام بتأميم المحروقات الجزائرية . وأقام أيضا قواعد صناعية كبرى مازالت تعمل إلى حد الساعة. وكان في أول الأمر رئيسا لمجلس التصحيح الثوري تم انتخابه رئيسا للجمهورية الجزائرية عام 1975.

سياسته الداخلية

بعد أن تمكن هواري بومدين من ترتيب البيت الداخلي، شرع في تقوية الدولة على المستوى الداخلي وكانت أمامه ثلاث تحديات وهي الزراعة والصناعة والثقافة، فعلى مستوى الزراعة قام بومدين بتوزيع آلاف الهكتارات على الفلاحين الذين كان قد وفر لهم المساكن من خلال مشروع ألف قرية سكنية للفلاحين وأجهز على معظم البيوت القصديرية والأكواخ التي كان يقطنها الفلاحون، وأمدّ الفلاحين بكل الوسائل والإمكانات التي كانوا يحتاجون اليها.

الثورة الزراعية

وقد ازدهر القطاع الزراعي في عهد هواري بومدين واسترجعت حيويتها التي كانت عليها أيام الاستعمار الفرنسي عندما كانت الجزائر المحتلة تصدّر ثمانين بالمائة من الحبوب إلى كل أوروبا. وكانت ثورة بومدين الزراعية خاضعة لإستراتيجية دقيقة بدأت بالحفاظ على الأراضي الزراعية المتوفرة وذلك بوقف التصحر وإقامة حواجز كثيفة من الأشجار الخضراء السد الأخضر بين المناطق الصحراوية والمناطق الصالحة للزراعة وقد أوكلت هذه المهمة إلى الشباب الجزائريين الذين كانوا يقومون بخدمة الوطنية.

 الثورة الصناعية

وعلى صعيد الصناعات الثقيلة قام هواري بومدين بإنشاء مئات المصانع الثقيلة والتي كان خبراء من دول المحور الاشتراكي يساهمون في بنائها، ومن القطاعات التي حظيت باهتمامه قطاع الطاقة، ومعروف أن فرنسا كانت تحتكر إنتاج النفط الجزائري وتسويقه إلى أن قام هواري بومدين بتأميمه الأمر الذي انتهى بتوتير العلاقات الفرنسية –الجزائرية، وقد أدى تأميم المحروقات إلى توفير سيولة نادرة للجزائر ساهمت في دعم بقية القطاعات الصناعية والزراعية. وفي سنة 1972 كان هواري بومدين يقول أن الجزائر ستخرج بشكل كامل من دائرة التخلف وستصبح يابان العالم العربي.

الإصلاح السياسي

وبالتوازي مع سياسة التنمية قام هواري بومدين بوضع ركائز الدولة الجزائرية وذلك من خلال وضع دستور وميثاق للدولة وساهمت القواعد الجماهيرية في إثراء الدستور والميثاق رغم ما يمكن أن يقال عنهما إلا أنهما ساهما في ترتيب البيت الجزائري ووضع ركائز لقيام الدولة الجزائرية الحديثة.

السياسة الخارجية

إجمالا كانت علاقة الجزائر بكل الدول وخصوصا دول المحور الاشتراكي حسنة للغاية عدا العلاقة بفرنسا وكون تأميم البترول يعد من جهة مثالا لباقي الدول المنتجة يتحدى به العالم جعل من الجزائر ركن للصمود والمواجهة من الدول الصغيرة كما كانت الثورة الجزائرية درسا للشعوب المستضعفة ومن جهة أخرى وخاصة بعد مؤتمر الأفروأسيوي في يوم 3 سبتمبر 1973 يستقبل في الجزائر العالم الثالث كزعيم وقائد واثق من نفسه و بمطالبته بنظام دولي جديد أصبح يشكل تهديدا واضحا للدول المتقدمة .ويعد الهواري بومدين من الأقطاب البارزين الذين أسسوا حركة عدم الانحياز و لعب دورا كبيرا في صياغة قراراتها .

 وفاته

أصيب هواري بومدين بمرض استعصى علاجه وقلّ شبيهه، وفي بداية الأمر ظن الأطباء أنّه مصاب بسرطان المثانة، غير أن التحاليل الطبية فندّت هذا الإدعّاء وذهب طبيب سويدي إلى القول أن هواري بومدين أصيب بمرض "والدن ستروم" وكان هذا الطبيب هو نفسه مكتشف المرض وجاء إلى الجزائر خصيصا لمعالجة بومدين، وتأكدّ أنّ بومدين ليس مصــابا بهذا الداء وقد مات هواري بومدين في صباح الأربعاء 27 ديسمبر 1978 على الساعة الثالثة وثلاثون دقيقة فجرا. وبموت هواري بومدين كانت الجزائر تتهيأ لدخول مرحلة جديدة تختلف جملة وتفصيلا عن الحقبة البومدينية.

----------


## algerino

السلام عليكم 
انه لامر جميل ان اقرا عن انجاز ابناء مصر مصر البلد الذي اعشقه بلد الارادة البلد الذي كان دائما في دعم لمقاومتنا الجزائرية البلد الذي كان يبحث عن وحدة الامة 
الله اكبر على ايام جمال عبد الناصر و هواري بومدين رحمهم الله ...ماشاء الله على ايام السادات التي نورت مصر 
و اخيرا اشكرك جزيل الشكر لانك وضعت الحرب في صورة جد مفصلة 
و اتمنى ان ينظر حسني مبارك الى اسلافه كما نتمنى له ان يستفيق و يبادر لانقاض كرامة بلدنا الثاني مصر حبيبتنا 
تقبل تحيات اخوك و شقيقك الجزائري

----------


## nefer

صورة التوجيه الإستراتيجى للحرب



الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات



الفريق أول / أحمد إسماعيل



اللواء / فؤاد نصار
مدير المخابرات الحربية



الفريق / سعد الدين الشاذلى
رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة



اللواء / محمد عبد الغنى الجمسى
رئيس هيئة العمليات بالقوات المسلحة



*لواء / بهى الدين نوفل 
رئيس هيئة عمليات القيادة الاتحادية



لواء / كمال حسن على
قائد قوات المدرعات



لواء مهندس / جمال محمد على
مدير سلاح المهندسين



**لواء تيسير العقاد 
رئيس أركان الجيش الثانى 
تولى قيادة الجيش الثانى بالنيابة من صباح يوم 14 أكتوبر حتى مساء يوم 16 أكتوبر



لواء بحرى / فؤاد زكريا
قائد القوات البحرية



**لواء / محمد على فهمى 
قائد قوات الدفاع الجوى



أمرى لله 

لواء طيار / محمد حسنى مبارك
قائد القوات الجوية



**اللواء / محمد سعد مأمون * 
 *قائد الجيش الثانى
*
 *أصيب بأزمة قلبية فى السعة الثامنة والنصف صباحا صباح يوم 14 أكتوبر وتم إخلاؤه بعد ذلك إلى المستشفى* 
 *أسندت إليه القيادة العامة فى 13 ديسمبر 1973 المسئولية عن تصفية الثغرة*



 *لواء / محمد سعيد الماحى* 
 *مدير سلاح المدفعية*



*عميد / نبيل شكرى* 
 *قائد قوات الصاعقة*



*عميد / محمود عبد الله* 
 *قائد قوات المظلات*

----------


## nefer

*لواء / عبد المنعم واصل  
قائد الجيش الثالث*



*لواء / مصطفى شاهين 
رئيس أركان الجيش الثالث*



*عميد منير شاش 
قائد مدفعية الجيش الثالث



**عميد / محمد عبد الحليم أبو غزالة 
قائد مدفعية الجيش الثانى



**عميد محمد نبيه السيد* 
 *رئيس عمليات الجيش الثالث*
 



*لواء عبد المنعم خليل* 
 *قائد الجيش الثانى الميدانى اعتبارا من الساعة الرابعة مساء يوم 16 أكتوبر عقب اصابة اللواء محمد مأمون بأزمة قلبية



**شهيد طيار / محمد عاطف السادات* 
 *استشهد فى سيناء يوم السبت 6 أكتوبر 1973* 
 *استشهد فى الطلعة الجوية الاولى*
 


*عميد / عبد رب النبى حافظ 

قائد الفرقة 16 مشاة* 



عميد مهندس / أحمد حمدى
نائب مدير سلاح المهندسين استشهد يوم 7 أكتوبر 1973



*عميد أحمد عبود الزمر* 
 *قائد الفرقة 23 مشاة ميكانيكية استشهد يوم 19 أكتوبر 1973* 
 *أسندت إليه القيادة العامة صباح يوم 17 أكتوبر مهمة تصفية الثغرة* 
 *ثبت فى بطولة بمركز قيادة الفرقة المتقدم ولم ينسحب حتى خر شهيدا تحت جنازير الدبابات الإسرائيلية*
 


*عميد شفيق مترى سيدراك* 
 *مواليد اسيوط 1921* 
 * تخرج من الكلية الحربية عام 1948*
 * استشهد يوم 10 اكتوبر أكتوبر 1973*
 * وهو متوغل لمسافة كيلو متر فى عمق سيناء*
 * حصل على نجمة سيناء فى الاحتفال التاريخى بالنصر عام 1974*
 *قائد اللواء 3 مشاة ميكانيكى الفرقة 16 مشاة 



**عقيد نور الدين عبد العزيز* 
 *قائد اللواء 3 المدرع الفرقة 4 المدرعة* 
 *استشهد يوم 14 أكتوبر 1973*



*عقيد السيد / محمد توفيق أبو شادى* 
 *قائد اللواء الأول المدرع استشهد يوم 14 أكتوبر 1973*



*عقيد حسين رضوان* 
 *قائد اللواء 116 مشاة ميانيكى استشهد يوم 16 أكتوبر 1973



**عقيد / إبراهيم الرفاعى* 
 *قائد مجموعة المخابرات الخاصة استشهد يوم 19 أكتوبر 1973* 
 * اشتبك مع دبابات العدو و أصيب بطلقة دبابة و استشهد يوم  أكتوبر عند المنايف جنوب ترعة الإسماعيلية



**عقيد / مصطفى حسن * 
 *قائد اللواء 22 المدرع استشهد يوم 22 أكتوبر 1973*



*مقدم / إبراهيم عبد التواب* 
 *قائد موقع كبريت استشهد يوم 17 يناير 1974*



*عقيد على هيكل* 
 *قائد المجموعة 129 صاعقة * 
 * أصبح مسئولا عن الدفاع جنوب ترعة الإسماعيلية عن القطاع من الكوبرى العلوى إلى قرية المحسمة*



 *مقدم / عاطف منصف* 
 *قائد الكتيبة 85 مظلات صدرت له الأوامر بالدفاع عن موقع جبل مريم لآخر طلقة و آخر رجل*




*عميد محمود عبد الله* 
 *قائد قوات المظلات* 
 *قام بتفقد موقع جبل مريم الذى تحتله الكتيبة 85 مظلات و أمر الكتيبة بالدفاع لآخر طلقة و آخر رجل*



 *عقيد / إسماعيل عزمى* 
 *قائد اللواء 182 مظلات* 
 *قام بإعادة تجميع الكتيبتين 81 و 89 مظلات فى الإستاد * 
 *الرياضى بالإسماعيلية* 
 *أسند إليه الجيش الثانى مهمة تأمين المصاطب على الضفة الغربية و منع العدو من توسيع اختراقة*



*عقيد / فؤاد بسيونى 
قائد المجوعة 127 صاعقة*



*عقيد / السيد الشرقاوى 
قائد المجموعة 145 صاعقة




**نقيب حمدى شلبى
قائد كمين الصاعقة على محور العريش رمانة
*

----------


## nefer

*عقيد كمال عطية 
قائد المجموعة 136 صاعقة



**عقيد / أسامة إبراهيم 
قائد المجموعة 139 صاعقة 
أسندت إليه القيادة العامة أداء مهمة مستحيلة وعقب فشله فى تحقيقها اشتركت مجموعته فى الدفاع عن الإسماعيلية*



*عميد / حسن أبو سعدة 
قائد الفرقة 2 مشاة* 



*عميد / فؤاد عزيز غالى 
قائد الفرقة 18 مشاة*



*عميد / أحمد بدوى سيد أحمد 
قائد الفرقة 7 مشاة الذى وضع اللواء 130 تحت قيادته اعتبارا من 13 أكتوبر 
تولى قيادة الجيش الثالث شرق القناة -قوات بدر- اعتبار من 22 أكتوبر*



*عقيد / تحسين شنن 
قائد اللواء 15 المدرع المستقل



**عقيد / محمود شعيب  
قائد اللواء 130 مشاة ميكانيكى برمائى



**عميد / محمد عبد العزيز قابيل  
قائد الفرقة 4 المدرعة أسندت إليه القيادة العامة يوم 18 أكتوبر تأمين النطاق التعبوى للجيش الثانى والثالث معا*



*عميد / إبراهيم العرابى 
قائد الفرقة 21 المدرعة*



*عقيد / محمود شعيب  
قائد اللواء 130 مشاة ميكانيكى برمائى وإلى يساره مقدم محمد أمين مقلد رئيس عمليات اللواء*

*

**عقيد / أحمد حلمى بدوى* 
*قائد اللواء 25 المدرع المستقل*



*عميد / يوسف عفيفى* 
*قائد الفرقة 19 مشاة اشنركت عناصر من فرقته فى صد الهجوم الإسرائيليى على السويس*



*عميد / محمد أبو الفتح محرم* 
*قائد الفرقة 6 مشاة ميكانيكية*



*عميد / عبد رب النبى حافظ 
قائد الفرقة 16 مشاة* 



*عميد أنور حب الرمان* 
*رئيس أركان الفرقة 16 مشاة و الذى تولى قيادتها بعد إصابة قائدها يوم 18 أكتوبر و إخلائه إلى القاهرة



**العقيد / عبد الحميد عبد السميع* 
*قائد اللواء 16 مشاة*



*العقيد / محمود أمين نمر* 
*قائد اللواء 10 مشاة ميكانيكى من الفرقة 3 مشاة ميكانيكية احتياطى القيادة العامة*



*عميد / حسن عبد الحميد* 
*قائد اللواء 23 المدرع من الفرقة 3 مشاة ميكانيكية من احتياطى القادة العامة



**عميد / محمد أبو الفتح محرم* 
*قائد الفرقة 6 مشاة ميكانيكية*



*عميد / محمد صلاح الدين عبد الحليم* 
*قائد اللواء 135 مشاة مستقل*



*عميد / مصطفى جودت العباسى* 
*قائد اللواء 30 مشاة مستقل*



*مقدم / إبراهيم عبد التواب* 
*قائد الكتبة 603 والذى تولى بعد إصابة قائد اللواء و إخلائه إلى القاهرة وإلى يمنة المقدم محمود سالم قائد الكتيبة 602*



*عميد / محمد نجاتى فرحات* 
*قائد الفرقة 3 مشاة ميكانيكية احتياطى القيادة العامة*



*عقيد / عادل يسرى* 
*قائد اللواء 112 مشاة الفرقة 16 مشاة*



*عقيد / محمد الفاتح كريم* 
*قائد اللواء 2 مشاة ميانيكى الفرقة 7 مشاة*



*عقيد / فاروق الصياد* 
*قائد اللواء 11 مشاة ميكانيكى*

معظم الصور منقولة من مواقع أخرى
أهمها ( صور من مصر القديمة ) على الفيس بوك
Photos of old Egypt

----------


## hassan lada

تعليقي باختصار في كلمتين      لكي الله يامصر     :Plane:  :Plane:  :Plane:  :Plane:

----------


## nefer

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzulQqRVfH0&feature=related[/ame]

----------


## hassan lada

ما هؤلاء البشر وكأني اقرأ وأري بشر مختلف عن بشر هذه الأيام القذره التي نعيش فيها الأن ان هؤلاء القاده الأبطال هم صناع التاريخ هم درة بشر مصر هم من جعلونا نعيش الأن في سلام واستقرار هم اولاد مصر الحقيقيون وليسوا مثل من يعيشوا علي ارض مصر الان من انصاف بل ارباع الرجال لهم مني كل الحب والعزه والتقدير بدون حدود اسكنهم الله عز وجل فسيح جناته فهم شهداء عند ربهم يرزقون ::no3::  ::no3::  ::no3::

----------


## nefer

> ما هؤلاء البشر وكأني اقرأ وأري بشر مختلف عن بشر هذه الأيام القذره التي نعيش فيها الأن ان هؤلاء القاده الأبطال هم صناع التاريخ هم درة بشر مصر هم من جعلونا نعيش الأن في سلام واستقرار هم اولاد مصر الحقيقيون وليسوا مثل من يعيشوا علي ارض مصر الان من انصاف بل ارباع الرجال لهم مني كل الحب والعزه والتقدير بدون حدود اسكنهم الله عز وجل فسيح جناته فهم شهداء عند ربهم يرزقون


أختلف معك أخى العزيز حسن لادا حيث أننى مؤمن بأن هناك الكثيرين من أمثالهم و لكن قد غطاهم التراب _ بفعل فاعل ) حتى لايجد من فعل ذلك من يحاجه فى الحكم و هم جميعا رجال على قدر المسئولية و لكن ننتظر - نحن شعب مصر - الموقف الذين ينفض عنهم التراب و يظهر معادنهم النفيسة 
و تقبل منى خالص التحية و التقدير على مرورك و مساهمتك

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## رحمة



----------


## أحلى كلمة



----------


## قلب مصر

موضوع متميز بارك الله فيك

----------


## اليمامة

الف مبروك أخى الفاضل...مجهود متميز.

----------


## nefer

> الف مبروك أخى الفاضل...مجهود متميز.


ألف شكر على تهنئتك الرقيقة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

1000 مبروك جائزة حورس يا دكتور

----------


## الصعيدي

ألف مبروك أخي الفاضل Nefer .. أحييك على إبداعك المتميز  :f2:

----------


## a_leader

ألف مبروك اخى العزيز  :f:

----------


## nefer

> 1000 مبروك جائزة حورس يا دكتور





> ألف مبروك أخي الفاضل Nefer .. أحييك على إبداعك المتميز





> ألف مبروك اخى العزيز

----------


## فراشة

أخى الفاضل

Nefer



ألف مبروك الجائزه



كل الأمنيات بالتوفيق والتميز دائما




 

تحياااااااااااااااتى

----------


## ahmedab216

*الأخ الكريم ..nefer 

ألف مبروك فوزكم بوسام التميز ..

تمنياتي لكم بوام النجاح و بالتوفيق دائما ..

خالص تحياتي ..

في رعاية الله ..
*

----------


## drmustafa



----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



مبارك عليك الجائزة حورس 2010 

تستاهل كل خير 

*

----------


## الشحرورة



----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ألف مبروووك يا دكتور

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

موضوع ممتاز يستحق كل اشادة وتقدير
ألف مبروك حورس عليه أخي نيفر

----------


## اسكندرانى

مع اطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح والتالق

----------


## قلب مصر

ألف مبروك أخي الفاضل nefer
فوزك بذهبية حورس  :f:

----------


## nefer

فى الذكرى ال 38 لإنتصار أكتوبر
نسأل المولى - عز و جل - الرحمة و المغفرة لشهدائنا 
اللهم آمين

----------

